# Rate the song above you (youtube) --- Part Deux!



## Bomboclat

*Old thread found here*


*Rules:

1. Please only post 1 song to be rated
2. Please rate the song directly above you
3. have fun (or else) *



MDMAhead said:


> That was really boring. Inoffensive, but really boring. 4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> New Order - Vanishing Point



3/10

wasnt that fond of it
I think without the vocals it could be a better song though.

Time for some nectar!
Bassnectar - Cozza Frenzy (Bassnectar's Mega-Bass Remix)


----------



## leigh12

^^^ word to that track !  dont mind at all   7/10 



Care in the community cutty ranks-limb by limb


----------



## PsyGhost

^i like it praise jah 7/10

Stereo MC's - Connected

btw u can edit the text of the link by editing the information between the url tags


----------



## RedLeader

^1/10.  Nothing aginst you, I just have always hated that song. 

 Proteus - Full Metal Jacket


----------



## MDMAhead

Redleader said:


> Proteus - Full Metal Jacket



I'm not even sure I'd describe that as music. It was just some hard beats with some random nasty sounds. 3/10.



Little Computer People (aka Anthony Rother) - 552000


----------



## straycatphizzle

^not my style 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1rQ9iXV5o&fmt=18


----------



## RedLeader

^ 6/10.  Sounds like a more ambient verson of Man With No Name.

 Carl b - Solitude

Edit: @MDMAhead


----------



## JoshE

Redleader said:


> ^ 6/10.  Sounds like a more ambient verson of Man With No Name.
> 
> Carl b - Solitude
> 
> Edit: @MDMAhead



Would rate that Carl B - Solitude song - 5/10

Hmm check out *The Aston Shuffle - For Everyone*

What do you reckon?


----------



## BPhil1969

Hmm 5/10  It's a bit sub - Daft Punk, picks up a bit after 1.30 and then drops the ball towards the end.

I offer up *Moderat* - Rusty Nails - Silk sheets FTW


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

BPhil1969 said:


> I offer up *Moderat* - Rusty Nails - Silk sheets FTW


I like Modeselktor so I liked this a fair bit.  It was deep and the vocal was pleasing to the ear.  I would say 7/10
Einsturzende Naubauten-Die Interimsliebenden


----------



## Noodle

6/10  It's almost a cacophony of abrasiveness, which is what drew me to them as a teen.  I might rate this tune higher if I knew a lick of German past my introduction in highschool.  I like the cool and calculated use of reverb, etc.

--

London Elektricity - Hanging Rock


----------



## Red Arrow

6/10

i love london elektricity though but i think they have better tunes than that

heres something a little bit different  which will probably get a zero out of ten on this forum ha ha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EZUw2mvjs


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Red Arrow said:


> heres something a little bit different  which will probably get a zero out of ten on this forum ha ha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EZUw2mvjs



How granola of you.  Actually, it's a decent song with a strong melody.  7/10 (but don't tell anybody, shhh)

Dmitri From Paris-"Not Quite Disco"


----------



## Noodle

That is just not right!

:D

Now let's try to play this game correctly:

Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes (Marky & Bungle Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Noodle said:


> Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes (Marky & Bungle Mix)



Pretty epic - the remixers obviously tried to keep as much of the original as possible. I can tell that the original is a really nice song (even though ive never heard it before). I doubt this would ever get played in a club, but its still a nice, happy, summery tune. 6/10.



Sleeper Thief - Freefall


----------



## Bomboclat

4/10

I felt like there was just too much going on for a minimal song.


Mighty Dub Katz - Just Another Groove (Tocadisco Remix)


----------



## Noodle

7/10 This is peak time, fist pumping big room stuff.  I bet it sounds best on a big well tuned system.  

---

Terry Lee Brown Jr. - Night In Sutivan


----------



## Bomboclat

7/10
I really enjoyed that, however it kept building up and didnt climax. Still a great song though! 

Youri Donatz & Franky Rizardo I Like This Sound Original Mix


----------



## Noodle

I prefer a set with longer builds.  

---

5/10  I liked where this was going the first minute in, and then I got a bit lost into the first break.  I just don't like a lot of the samples used and how they are arranged.  

---

Here's a remix of a personal favorite of mine, just for you:

Sono ~ Keep Control Plus ( Nu Edit ) 


( I like this version better myself )


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Sono ~ Keep Control Plus ( Nu Edit )


I like the vocal and I like the music but I don't like them together. 7/10
Stardust-"Music Sounds Better w/ You"


----------



## Bomboclat

8/10

The Crydamour scene owns my house heart 

this ones kind of a long one but its oh so sweet
Potbellez - Dont hold back ( Out of Office Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> this ones kind of a long one but its oh so sweet
> Potbellez - Dont hold back ( Out of Office Remix)



I shouldn't like it, cos its pretty commercial, but I actually do quite like it   I could see it rocking an outdoor summer festival (if only the UK had some sun!). 6/10.



Anthony Rother - Simulationszeitalter - PROPER ELECTRO FTW!!!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Anthony Rother - Simulationszeitalter


That is proper electro.  It sounds like it's made by and for robots.  7/10
Flashbulb-"Kirlian Choices"


----------



## DJ Aidsmaster

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEHVLXZL8Jk


----------



## harley89

3/10


Dubfire and Roadkill - Roadkill (EDX Acapulco remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN308Vf6bhI


----------



## MDMAhead

harley89 said:


> Dubfire and Roadkill - Roadkill (EDX Acapulco remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN308Vf6bhI



That was ok, although 8 minutes is quite long for a track that basically just consists of 1 riff (which is ok, but nothing mindblowing) and the occasional tweak of the filter. 6/10.


Now for some classic tech-house:


Terry Francis - Took From Me


----------



## Noodle

8/10  I am totally biased.  I've always liked his taste and style.  

---

kpi ~ Speed ( frink remix )


----------



## straycatphizzle

meh 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1W46TKrLd8&feature=related&fmt=18


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

straycatphizzle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1W46TKrLd8&feature=related&fmt=18


C'mon...What type of rating did you think that would get? 9/10
DJ Copy-"Closet Face"


----------



## PsyGhost

^generic video gameyness 6/10

Baby Doc & The Dentist - Mantra to the Buddha ('95 Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

PsyGhost said:


> Baby Doc & The Dentist - Mantra to the Buddha ('95 Mix)



That was pretty good - real old-school trance, with a slightly psychadelic vocal. Its not exactly what I'm into these days, but I'm sure it'd rock a mid-90s open-air rave! 6/10. For some reason it made me think of this next song:



Mory Kante - Yeke Yeke (Hardfloor mix)


----------



## straycatphizzle

^soliiid 7/10

couldnt find the song on youtube, posted it on zshare hope yall dont mind

http://www.zshare.net/audio/6477082532ef187a/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice, like how the vocal sample is manipulated, its hypnotizing after a while, good track for a stoned sunday afternoon. 7.5/10

Paul Kalkbrenner - Train


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Paul Kalkbrenner - Train



That was pretty nice. Sounded like the ambient side of Aphex Twin, except the melody wasn't as strong as Aphex' tracks. 6.5/10.



Beroshima - Horizon (Funk D'Void remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Beroshima - Horizon (Funk D'Void remix)


nice one, in the beginning i thought it was going to be a dark track, 2 minutes in changed that. as it progressed so did the uplifting carefree dance vibe, another good one for a sunny sunday afternoon =) 7.5/10

Joker - Digidesign


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Joker - Digidesign



I like a lot of the Hyperdub tracks I've heard, so was very interested in this. The melodies are really unusual and really interesting (and are still going around in my head now!), but the beats and the bassline are pretty boring, and it's certainly not a dancefloor track. 6.5/10 again. Hopefully Kode9'll come along and do a remix of it with tougher beats 



Mantronix - Bassline


----------



## Nib

MDMAhead said:


> I like a lot of the Hyperdub tracks I've heard, so was very interested in this. The melodies are really unusual and really interesting (and are still going around in my head now!), but the beats and the bassline are pretty boring, and it's certainly not a dancefloor track. 6.5/10 again. Hopefully Kode9'll come along and do a remix of it with tougher beats
> 
> 
> 
> Mantronix - Bassline



I'm gonna have to say about 3/10.  Its just not my type of music, but I seem to be the minority in this thread.


Incubus - Sick Sad Little World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIMQip_cjLI


----------



## StarOceanHouse

µ-Ziq is some pretty trippy stuff

This one is pretty cool


----------



## marsmellow

9/10

I like it a lot.

Drexciya - Species of the Pod


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Drexciya - Species of the Pod



Some seriously evil techno/electro shit goin' on there. It'd rock the dancefloor! 7/10.



Percy X & Mark Broom - Lady Killer


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Percy X & Mark Broom - Lady Killer


nice one, like how the filtered vocals fit into this track. i could imagine people dancin to this and just lose track of the outside world, getting lost in the music 8/10

Instra:mental - Photograph


----------



## mav3rick

JoeTheStoner said:


> nice one, like how the filtered vocals fit into this track. i could imagine people dancin to this and just lose track of the outside world, getting lost in the music 8/10
> 
> Instra:mental - Photograph



Wow, that's really good! 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6UaClr64lI
Armin Van Buuren - As The Rush Comes In (Motorcycle)


----------



## MDMAhead

mav3rick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6UaClr64lI
> Armin Van Buuren - As The Rush Comes In (Motorcycle)



I quite like the beats and the bassline, but it's got a really cheesy, breathy, 'emotional' vocal - the same as thousands of other commercial trance tracks of the last 10 years. And the only real progression in the track is when that synth comes in around 5 minutes in  - where've I heard that before? - again, on thousands of other commercial trance tracks over the last 10 years.

OK so I know I'm really panning the track, but it's not all that bad. It's just unoriginal and uninspiring. I'll give it 5/10 (beleive me, I've given far worse marks than that in this thread before!!!).



Layo & Bushwacka! - Let The Good Times Roll


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Layo & Bushwacka! - Let The Good Times Roll


one of my only regrets is not having heard this song before 10/10
Danny the Wildchild-"Jump Drive"


----------



## Bomboclat

Sound quality sucks but i think thats just the video. Other than that it was a pretty nice tune.
7.5/10


Tear The Club Up (Rene Amesz Remix) - Zoo Brazil


----------



## Sykik

The extended tech-ie intro is not really up my ally. The nice progression into the melody isnt all that bad. 

Not really a fan of the drum beat at all, but this is just my opinion as I lissen to very little tech/minimal sounding tracks.

5/10... just not my style.



> Diplo Feat Rye Rye - Wassup Wassup (Crookers Remix)



Nice hip-hop esk, indie dance tune.


----------



## bloodypiper

Sweet beat. Not to sure if I like the vocals or not, the voice seems a bit off to me. Beat saves the track though.
6/10

http://soundcloud.com/rolling-blackout
Dubstep. Found this on Dubstepforum the other day and loving it atm.


----------



## MDMAhead

bloodypiper said:


> http://soundcloud.com/rolling-blackout
> Dubstep. Found this on Dubstepforum the other day and loving it atm.



Hey it's supposed to be youtube only, but I'll let you off seeing as I haven't seen you in this thread before 

I liked the vocal - really different and interesting. But the rest of the track is a pretty bog-standard dubstep track, complete with the wob-wob oscillating bassline. 5/10.



Mantronix - Bassline


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mantronix - Bassline


10/10 That track is dope in every way.  The lyrics, flow, and beat still sound fresh today.
Phuture-"Your Only Friend"


----------



## leeeeeevi

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Phuture-"Your Only Friend"



8/10, gotta respect the classic acid house 


LFO - Tied Up


----------



## akoraceb

leeeeeevi said:


> 8/10, gotta respect the classic acid house
> 
> 
> LFO - Tied Up



Pretty sick =-) 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0HLTlrK-kI


----------



## MDMAhead

akoraceb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0HLTlrK-kI



Are you serious or are you trolling? That's one of the worst tracks ever made. I'll give it 1/10, but only because I'm sure I've heard a remix of it that's even more annoying.


Underworld - Dirty Epic


----------



## Sykik

> underworld - dirty epic



"This video has been removed due to terms of use violation. "

don't worry found it here: underworld - dirty epic

I am biased as I saw these guys at the start of the year, and opened my eye's to a different way of performing EDM. Was an experience. This is music. Great for just an overall different experience.

8/10 ... no born slippy, but when you've made one of the most quoted best EDM track ever. hard to live up to, but this track is great. The lyrics are always so rough, love IT. 


SOULWAX owned this track, it was the anthem of an event in australia called parklife last year. well for me.

Alex Gopher - Aurora (Shinichi Osawa Remix)

Wait for the melody.


----------



## lostNfound

I remember this from parklife last year.
Not a massive fan though. 6/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G73nSwgD3w

We Share Our Mother's Health Trentemoller Remix


Love this remix of the knifes track


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G73nSwgD3w
> 
> We Share Our Mother's Health Trentemoller Remix


That track is banging but a bit sloppy in spots.  I really like the vocalists' accents.  8/10  



> SOULWAX owned this track, it was the anthem of an event in australia called parklife last year. well for me.


..speaking of Soulwax..
"E-Talking"


----------



## leeeeeevi

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> ..speaking of Soulwax..
> "E-Talking"



4/10. never been a big soulwax fan and I find that track fairly irritating.  8)

Antix - Cold Night (FREq Remix)
 (couldn't find the original which I much prefer, so that'll have to do


----------



## marsmellow

leeeeeevi said:


> Antix - Cold Night (FREq Remix)


7/10

It's nice and relaxing. But most progressive psytrance sounds boring and derivative to me. Freq is one of the better artists from that genre.

Hand's Burn - Good Shot


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Hand's Burn - Good Shot



That was ok. The melody wasn't anything special, and the track didn't really do anything _that_ interesting, but it was ok. 5.5/10.



Alex Smoke - Chica Wappa


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Not exactly dancable music but its good music to chill out too. Relaxing. 7/10

Real McCoy - Another Night


----------



## Bomboclat

ahahaha that made me want to go to a work out class so bad :D
ahh the 90's

5/10

just because

Nero - This Way


----------



## Sykik

Hmmm... love the into, that 8-bit synth, sits so nicely. 

that strobed base line on the end of the bar is nice as well. And thank fuck the voice isn't breathie. However it is the standard dnb/dub style of voice. 

The repeated "this-way" sits a bit off over that dub bass/kick... at parts anyway. The bass line, i don't feel my hd-25's are giving it justice. But it is heavy, and it does move about a bit.

The "this-way" repeat could have been smothed out, with a different repeat effect, listen to some la-riot for ideas. But overall, when the 8-bit synth comes back in again for the break-down is fun. I feel some of that synth over the top of the this-way repeat would of worked wonders.

6.5/10 if I was in a club with a decent system 8/10 for sure.

Shadow Dancer - Drivetime 

but time I posted something a bit more minimal.. the melody in this track makes me want to take mdma


----------



## Bomboclat

got mad love for Shadow Dancer, but thats not one of his best songs IMO.
6.75/10

ive been binging on this song for the past few hours and im 100% in love
*It is highly suggested to turn up the bass for this song.*
Hatiras and Jelo - Speakerhumper (Original Mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Hatiras and Jelo - Speakerhumper (Original Mix)


I must know nothing about music or have crappy speakers or both.  Thizz and everyone who commented on this track on youtube claims to soak their pants whenever they hear it but I thought it was pretty monotonous. 4/10
Towa Tei-"Mind Wall"


----------



## Dissonance

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I must know nothing about music or have crappy speakers or both.  Thizz and everyone who commented on this track on youtube claims to soak their pants whenever they hear it but I thought it was pretty monotonous. 4/10
> Towa Tei-"Mind Wall"



Kind of tacky, makes me think of Gorillaz. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tW9e1iEXFY

Give it a minute or so to pick up.


----------



## Sykik

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> got mad love for Shadow Dancer, but thats not one of his best songs IMO.
> 6.75/10


 got any better suggestions? just curious, i'm a big fan as well... i might not have your favourties in my library.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Ive always dug Cowbois. 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tW9e1iEXFY
> 
> Give it a minute or so to pick up.



I was hoping for something better with a nice beat like that. 4/10
=/

Bassjackers ft. Apster - Klambu (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Bassjackers ft. Apster - Klambu (Original Mix)



Some cool percussion, but other than that it was really boring. 4/10.


The Goodmen - Give It Up


----------



## fighting tongue

^That track was a Brazillians wet dream.
Feel good vibe but the majority sounded like it was part of a parade.
4/10

Joker - Stuck in the System
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_1NWbeA7Y


----------



## Dissonance

fighting tongue said:


> ^That track was a Brazillians wet dream.
> Feel good vibe but the majority sounded like it was part of a parade.
> 4/10
> 
> Joker - Stuck in the System
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_1NWbeA7Y




NICE! I'm not much of a dubstep guy, but that's banging. 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBU...E2BCA9D9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=97

One of my favorite DJ's ATM


----------



## MDMAhead

Dissonance said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBU...E2BCA9D9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=97
> 
> One of my favorite DJ's ATM



I love deep techno!!! That was good - not absolutely jaw-dropping - but still good. 7/10. And on that note, it's time for me to unleash the master of deep techno: Funk D'Void.


Funk D'Void - Nineteen Ninety Two


----------



## Cornishman

^^ 8/10,  very nice. 

David Carretta - 'vicious game'   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTexkoxBzjk


----------



## Sykik

^^ this is one of the best tracks I've heard in this thread. 9/10

Downloading from beatport as I write. 

The energy sits well with what I play. The melody is just enough, the 8-bit esk, with that nice almost distortion over it. Thanks for the link man.

My favorite infected mushroom track. This track shows that both these producers have classical music degrees, the melodies, the harmonies. Owe, a favourite of mine.

Infected Mushroom - Elation Station


----------



## Bomboclat

Definitely a good song, but i was expecting more from it; especially since its an IM song.

5.5/10

I feel like i might have posted this before and if i have my apoligies 

John Dahlback - More Than I Wanted (Club Mix)


----------



## Sykik

^^ the IM track is from converting vegetarians, disk 2, which isn't a psy-trance cd. more of an experimental cd... disk 1, psy-trance all the way, and a favorite cd of mine.

I like the melody, but I am not one for cheesy vocals... the drop is nice, and moves a round a bit, and like the bass line. 

5.5/10 

Now.. to make up for elation station... Infected Mushroom - Muse Breaks <-- my favourite psy track of theres.... saw them live in brisbane, a few years back, after travelling on public transport for ages..... train 3hrs, plane 3 hrs, bus 1hr, bus 1hr... was very much worth it.


----------



## marsmellow

4/10

I'm not a fan of Infected Mushroom. They have been a very negative influence on psy trance music IMHO.

Now, here's some good psy:

Ra - Universal Key


----------



## hoopyfrood

marsmellow said:


> 4/10
> 
> I'm not a fan of Infected Mushroom. They have been a very negative influence on psy trance music IMHO.
> 
> Now, here's some good psy:
> 
> Ra - Universal Key



edit: changed score higher 
6/10

A little cliche to me.  I kinda liked the melody in the beginning, but the build got too much for me. 


Space Cadet - Kyuss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6uwcvHkYvg


... not electronic


----------



## Bomboclat

NEMD is that way -----> 

6/10 though. 

Mike & Charlie - I Get Live (Fatboy Slim Remix)

youtube doesnt do this tune justice though. It needs to be played on a proper system.
All you English rig ravers should know this song


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Mike & Charlie - I Get Live (Fatboy Slim Remix)


sickness, especially like the intro and how they sampled it into the track. 8/10

Instra:mental - Watching You


----------



## Bomboclat

I really enjoyed that. 
7/10

Max Sedgley - Happy (Fat Boy Slim Remix)


Total Fatboy binge tonight :D


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Max Sedgley - Happy (Fat Boy Slim Remix)


Apart from the intro with the strummed guitar, this is a calypsotronic mess.  I liked it less with every measure. 4/10
Norman Cook-"Blame it on the Bassline"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Norman Cook-"Blame it on the Bassline"



I've never really been a Fatboy Slim fan (I've always thought of him as a comedy act rather than a serious producer or DJ), and this track certainly isn't gonna convert me. It's a really cheesy attempt at replicating late-80s pop-dance, with a cheesy video to match. 3/10.


Burial - Unite


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Burial - Unite


fuckin brilliant tune, the way the vocals are manipulated and the warm vinyl crackling mmm, delicious 9/10

Hunch - Travel The Earth (John Daly Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Hunch - Travel The Earth (John Daly Mix)



Wow, that was really good! It was slow to start, but it gradually built and built, and by about halfway in I was completely engrossed. It had an airy,spacey feel to it (especially because of the xylophone), but also had driving beats, and I thought the handclap/snare sound worked really well. My only criticism is that the 303 didn't sound very real (it sounded like a poor software imitation of a 303), but still - I liked the track a lot! 8/10.


Alex Smoke - Persona


----------



## Bomboclat

It was good, but it just didnt grab me. To be honest, it was a bit boring
I liked the beat though

4.5/10

Aphex Twin - Vordhosbn


----------



## hoopyfrood

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> It was good, but it just didnt grab me. To be honest, it was a bit boring
> I liked the beat though
> 
> 4.5/10
> 
> Aphex Twin - Vordhosbn




^ 4/10

It lacked a melody I liked, and the drums alone weren't quite enough to hold my interest.  I can see other people liking it, though, just not my style.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Reign- Unkle [false prophet remix]

Listen to the whole song while you're doing something... like gaming, or browsing, the buildup seems to get me better that way.   The version I have is a bit longer, but this one will do.


http://muzika.hopto.org/player.php?...p3&n=12-the crystal method-unkle-reign (false...

edit: also, the volume, like most good songs, is better off being high   -- unless you don't want to bother someone, it gets loud


----------



## marsmellow

hoopyfrood said:


> http://muzika.hopto.org/player.php?...p3&n=12-the crystal method-unkle-reign (false


7/10

It's good. 

FL-X - Pursuit Of Life


----------



## hoopyfrood

marsmellow said:


> 7/10
> 
> It's good.
> 
> FL-X - Pursuit Of Life



6.5/10

A little heavy on that thick drum, but I liked it.  Pretty original, too (seemingly  )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fasten your Seat belts- Pendulum 


^ Got a little nostalgia associated with this one.


----------



## EisForMe22

9/10. This is one of my favorite albums and by far the best of pendulum. Intro + Slam is outstanding. I'm pleased at your choice : ) 

Frou Frou - Let Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SS7RO8vt9c


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Frou Frou - Let Go
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SS7RO8vt9c


Good lyrics.  I really like the bassline, piano, and synth/string swells but not too big on those vocals or drum patterns. 6.5/10
Black Moth Super Rainbow-"Hazy Field People"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Black Moth Super Rainbow-"Hazy Field People"



Nice and chilled. I liked it. 6/10.


Burial - Archangel


----------



## Bomboclat

9/10

gotta give love to Burial

Röyksopp - Happy Up Here


----------



## Ravr

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> 9/10
> 
> gotta give love to Burial
> 
> Röyksopp - Happy Up Here



7/10 for the song... 9/10 for the music video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj60KS1X7M4


----------



## MDMAhead

Ravr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj60KS1X7M4



That was ok. The melodies weren't anything special, but I reckon it'd still be pretty good to dance to at a psytrance event. 6/10.


Dubstar - Stars (Motiv-8 remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Dubstar - Stars (Motiv-8 remix)


I liked that tune alot although I was looking over my shoulder to make sure nobody saw me digging it.  The sound borders on commercial. 8/10
Tostasky-Noir Desir(Telepopmusik remix)


----------



## Sykik

woa the intro is very heavy.... not really my style... and the film clip was odd...

4.9/10


Electro Anthem!!! 
+ the thing i like about this track is that I mix it into a number of different themes... happy, heavy, melocdic... \

win Jack Beats Get Down Original Mix


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykik said:


> Electro Anthem!!!
> + the thing i like about this track is that I mix it into a number of different themes... happy, heavy, melocdic... \
> 
> win Jack Beats Get Down Original Mix



Hmmmmmmm. Not my kind of electro to be honest. I find those big, in-yer-face riffs quite cheesy, and I've heard that synth sound far too many times before (think Justice/Switch/Boys Noize). Don't get me wrong - I like melodies. But I generally prefer deeper/more subtle production. I'll give this 4/10.

Check this one out - you might like it:

Alex Smoke - Chica Wappa


----------



## Sykik

It's not bad... rolls along. Not really my style.... But is nice for a mdxx comedown at the moment. 

6/10 ... too slack to find a song... ok found one...

this song defently is a bit of journey for your standard electesk track... Jokers of the Scene - Baggu Bottom Boys


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive always been kind of iffy on that song. The first half is a bit annoying IMO, while the second half is amazing.
since im so split a 5/10 works the best, however the second half is really great so im bumping it up to 6.5/10

Chase and Status - Running


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Chase and Status - Running



I liked the start - really electroey. After that........well it was ok for dubstep. The piano was nice. 5.5/10.


Darren Price - Blueprints


----------



## EisForMe22

6/10. I like the ambiant feel but some of the intros were messy and they didn't mesh timewise with the other layers of the music. The music had a forced kind of jerky feel for me. 

Mike Foyle- Shipwrecked

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6jApqqxJ7Y


----------



## AgentSquish

6.5/10

Very calm and steady, intro was kinda long. Overall a good song!

Sesto Sento-Pumpkin


----------



## rollEpollE

Agent, I liked it to be honest. I am a little more into the faster paced tunes like this one. Although it does sound a bit "commercial"? at times. I don't know. Still liked it. 7/10

A1 Bassline vs Kavs Rave - Lucky Charms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWTzjR4wkac


----------



## marsmellow

rollEpollE said:


> A1 Bassline vs Kavs Rave - Lucky Charms
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWTzjR4wkac


7/10

Good, but kinda hard to follow at certain points.

Cristian Vogel - Bite and Scratch


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Cristian Vogel - Bite and Scratch


An annoying 6/10
Mighty Dub Katz-"Guaguanco"


----------



## EisForMe22

AgentSquish said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> Very calm and steady, intro was kinda long. Overall a good song!
> 
> Sesto Sento-Pumpkin



I don't care if i'm throwing off the rotation. i love this mix! i actually got up to dance to it! :D

The Sesto Sento mix of course


----------



## Bomboclat

Loved that track (two above)
9/10

Im totally in love with this song
I remember someone posted it i think in the last thread and i got to vote on it. I didnt really give it a proper score so im posting it again for someone else to give a proper score
The song is amazing!! Its not even my style and i love it

Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Im totally in love with this song
> I remember someone posted it i think in the last thread and i got to vote on it. I didnt really give it a proper score so im posting it again for someone else to give a proper score
> The song is amazing!! Its not even my style and i love it
> 
> Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone



Terrible commercial trance. 1/10. Made even worse by the fact that it's a total rip-off of Ferry Corsten's remix of Madagascar.


Art Of Trance - Madagascar (Ferry Corsten remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

eh. It might make me a fool, but i like Calvin Harris' rip better than the original. Im just not a trance man

2/10

Breathe - Télépopmusik


----------



## Sykik

I really love her vocals... really lovely. That little popie melody synth in the back is epic. 

8/10 for chill. great summer afternoon stuff.

Seeing this band next saturday in brisbane australia.. excited.. this track is interesting i feel.

Crystal Castles - Untrust Us

it has an almost the knife feel about it. I found it funky.

edit========

saw ferry corsten only last week, he is a true trance dj, no commerical cheese in there, i'm not a trance head, but it was seemless... corsten is a king of his genre. I appreciated it, but didn't love it.


----------



## Bomboclat

For the longest time i loved CC. Then i saw them live. Now I cant stand them!!! I love the beats, and live the beats are still great, but Alice Glass is a fucking drugged up trainwreck, and her singing live has ruined her singing on the CD for me. Granted i never really enjoyed her annoying screaming in most songs on the CD in the first place, but after seeing her live, listening to the CD just brings up bad memories and vibes. There are a few songs i still digg, but this is not one of them. _**if you plan on continuing to like CC, i suggest not seeing them live**_ (plus they bring the hipster crowd which is annoying. Like literally, the epitome of hipster.) 

3/10

I cant remember if ive posted this song or not...Im pretty sure i havent...
Groove In You- Steve Angello & Dave Armstrong


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I cant remember if ive posted this song or not...Im pretty sure i havent...
> Groove In You- Steve Angello & Dave Armstrong



This is more bar-house than club-house. It was pretty funky, but nothing special. 6/10.


Anthony Rother - Numbers/Computerworld 2 (Kraftwerk cover)


----------



## AgentSquish

5/10

Nice beat, but the song didn't really go anywhere, kinda boring. 

Bassnectar-Kingston Town


----------



## Sykik

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> For the longest time i loved CC. Then i saw them live. Now I cant stand them!!! I love the beats, and live the beats are still great, but Alice Glass is a fucking drugged up trainwreck, and her singing live has ruined her singing on the CD for me. Granted i never really enjoyed her annoying screaming in most songs on the CD in the first place, but after seeing her live, listening to the CD just brings up bad memories and vibes. There are a few songs i still digg, but this is not one of them. _**if you plan on continuing to like CC, i suggest not seeing them live**_ (plus they bring the hipster crowd which is annoying. Like literally, the epitome of hipster.)



Sigh this happened when I saw gotye (austrlain guy), got warned not to see him, people said he was fail live, but i didn't listen and it was shit..... 

FUCK WHAT TO DO..... on a shitness level how SHIT WILL IT BE.


----------



## Bomboclat

Like i said, the beats are good, but you're basically paying to have someone shout out gibberish at you for an hour.



> Bassnectar-Kingston Town



10/10 for bassnectar
always and forever

Ramadanman - Carla


----------



## Sykik

Might check it out, it's at a festival so we'll see who else is playing at the same time. Thanks for advice.

^^ now to the song... I like the bass line and the soulesk melody going on. Especially with the kick and all. 

7/10.

MSTRKRFT - Hearbreaker

there going to be at this festival as well... SO EXCITED. 

... my next songs are going to be by bands from the festival.. metronomy, la roux, CC, mstrkrft, tiga, busy p, kaskade, A-trax.... going to be a good day...


----------



## Bomboclat

Well sounds like you're in for some fun! Tiga, Busy P, aand Kaskade all have great live shows. A-Track is sort of a hit or miss, as is MSTRKRFT. The first time i saw both of them it was a total let down, but the second time i saw both of them they killed it!!! I guess you'll just have to be the judge 

As for the song
5/10
It was good, but it just didnt grab me.

Simian Mobile Disco - Sleep Deprivation

now if you really want an amazing show, go see Simian Mobile Disco. Their DJ sets are phenomenal, and their live sets are out of this world!!!!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

[quote = Sykik]Sigh this happened when I saw goyte (austrlain guy)[/quote]
Do you mean Gotye; he had a single called "Heart's a Mess"?  I'm not trying to correct you on the name but it's a shame to hear that he stinks live.  Ever since I heard that song I had been looking for him to come to the US.  I guess now I can stop looking.



> Simian Mobile Disco - Sleep Deprivation


You can tell that track is made by pros at the top of their game.  8.5/10

I heard this on a randomized playlist this morning and thought it quite good.


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I heard this on a randomized playlist this morning and thought it quite good.



That was wicked! Sounded like early Chemical Brothers - pounding breakbeats over a menacing bassline, with a side-serving of noise   I'll give it 7.5/10.


Paulo Mojo & Jim Rivers - Ron Hardy Said (Eric Prydz mix)


----------



## Sykik

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> [quote = Sykik]Sigh this happened when I saw goyte (austrlain guy)[/ quote]
> Do you mean Gotye; he had a single called "Heart's a Mess"?  I'm not trying to correct you on the name but it's a shame to hear that he stinks live.  Ever since I heard that song I had been looking for him to come to the US.  I guess now I can stop looking.



yeah it is sorry. Gotye.... he told the crowd to be quiet... etc etc... epic fail. his studio work is fucking great.... sorry to burst your bubble.... HEARTS A MESS is an awesome song... hes been off the aussie radar for quite a while so I don't know what he is doing...



> Paulo Mojo & Jim Rivers - Ron Hardy Said (Eric Prydz mix)



Really liked the opening sample... the the haunting synth that backlays the whole track is soothing... the beat is subtle and keeps the track moving... 

for techno... 7/10 

Rambrant - Alarm

some more heavy-esk electro... i dig the break down..


----------



## yoker

I can stand one electro tune every now and then but if I'm in a club and thats what's been played for awhile it really grates on me. Most of its just too souless. I can kinda see where the appeal is with the driving synths and build ups and shit but not for me 5/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Gx7wKwqWQ

Flat Beat - Mr. Oizo               Electro I can dig

I do like that Ron Hardy tune though, anyone know who's talkin at the start?


----------



## MDMAhead

yoker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Gx7wKwqWQ
> 
> Flat Beat - Mr. Oizo               Electro I can dig



I remember the tune well from years ago, with the Levis advert   To be honest, I find it a bit annoying, although not as annoying as most of the stuff that passes for electro these days (sorry Sykik, but that Rambrant track is incredibly cheesy and annoying). I'll give Flat Beat 5/10.

As for the previous track I posted - Ron Hardy Said (Eric Prydz remix) - I absolutely love it - it's a real ecstasy record - deep, driving, melodic, yet still funky. I could imagine Sasha playing it in Room 1 of Fabric at 6am on a Sunday morning   As for the vocal sample at the start, I imagine it's Ron Hardy (hence the track title) - I'm sure if you asked one of the real house-heads on here (someone like StarOceanHouse), they'd be able to confirm that.


Anyway, this next track is *proper electro*:


Cybotron - Clear


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

havent heard anything like this for along time

7/10  tunage i feel

found myself involuntarily doing the robot in my chair....

haha

also u totally reminded me of how much a tune flatbeat is!!!

Dubstep amazingness:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Pf3uhEsUk


take a while to get into it, but joiii tune :D


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Pf3uhEsUk


For the most part, I like dubstep as long as its not too monotonous.  Although I liked the Full Metal Jacket sample and the overall riddim, I couldn't help playing it double time in my head and thinking about how much better it would be as a jungle tune. 6.5/10
Bong Ra-"Murder You"


----------



## Bomboclat

I felt like there was way too much going on for me to properly enjoy the track

There were some great parts to it though and i think if he spaced it all out instead of smashing everything together he would've had a great tune on his hands

4/10

Etienne De Crecy - Am I Wrong


----------



## StarOceanHouse

so funky and a little bit filtered....I enjoyed it a lot. 8/10

Technotronic - Pump up the Jam


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Technotronic - Pump up the Jam



Fuckin' brilliant tune!!! I never realised just how good this was until I heard James Holroyd drop it at a Bugged Out night in Manchester about 6 years ago. A lot of people think it's cheesy, but there's nothing at all cheesy about the beats or the synths. As for the vocal.........well..........it's just good fun   I'm gonna give this one 9/10.

By the way Star - scroll up to my last post in this thread - there's a question you may be able to answer.


Anyway, on with the thread..........


H Foundation - Hear Dis Sound


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ haha damn you MDMAhead !!! i was typing out my reply for Technotronic - Pump up the Jam, i see you beat me to it !! argh, tho nice review i gave it a 10 =)



> H Foundation - Hear Dis Sound



nice, that track is hypnotic. just the way its built wit the bongos, vocal sample echo one of those tracks after like 3 minutes u just get lost in the groove... the organ around 5:00 is a nice touch to keep it interesting. 7/10

Grovskopa - Sex And Violins


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead, I believe the voice in the Ron Hardy track isn't Ron Hardy. It's supposed to be DJ Pierre.


----------



## MrMan737

Sex and Violins was pretty sick, I'd give it an 8/10



Gate - Iron Eden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3jQTsGyPM


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Gate - Iron Eden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3jQTsGyPM


I liked that.  It sounded like "trance-by-numbers" without being too cliche` or drowning in commercialism. The change at 2:50 and build at 4:20 kept it fresh.  7/10

Deee Lite-"Call Me (Method One Rmx)"


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Sorry about the double post.  Here is the tune.
Deee Lite-"Call Me (Method One Rmx)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Sorry about the double post.  Here is the tune.
> Deee Lite-"Call Me (Method One Rmx)"



I like deep stuff, and that was certainly deep!!! 7.5/10. Keep 'em comin!!! The synths reminded me of this next track (which is one of my alltime favs):


808 State - Pacific 98 - Joethestoner - check this one out - right up your street i reckon!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> 808 State - Pacific 98 - Joethestoner - check this one out - right up your street i reckon!


sure is, i could tell right away during the atmospheric intro with the saxophone. reminds me of ltj bukem a bit... really liking the sax and beat in this, hell its a damn good track =) 8/10

voodeux - just a spoonful


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> voodeux - just a spoonful



I found it a bit boring to be honest. It wasn't particularly funky, and the melodies weren't great. It wasn't annoying like hardstyle or commercial electro, but it just didn't inspire me. 5/10.

I can certainly see how Pacific 98 reminds you of Bukem by the way, and praise doesn't come much higher than that!!! I love the sound of the saxophone in dance music - so deep and sexy. And on that note:


The Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Dave Angel 'Nightmare' mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> The Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Dave Angel 'Nightmare' mix)


feelin it, really like that sample that sounds like a reverse bell in the intro, mmm the sax =) i didn't pay attention to the name so i guess i should've been expecting the "sweet dreams" sample but i was lost in the groove since the drums kicked in then when the sweet dreams sample came in it kinda knocked me out of my groove just because its so recognizable. i think i like it more without the sweet dreams sample, but thats just only after 2 listens, so it could grow on me...ima go 7/10

Javelin - Vibrationz


----------



## Daquon

JoeTheStoner said:


> feelin it, really like that sample that sounds like a reverse bell in the intro, mmm the sax =) i didn't pay attention to the name so i guess i should've been expecting the "sweet dreams" sample but i was lost in the groove since the drums kicked in then when the sweet dreams sample came in it kinda knocked me out of my groove just because its so recognizable. i think i like it more without the sweet dreams sample, but thats just only after 2 listens, so it could grow on me...ima go 7/10
> 
> Javelin - Vibrationz



Definitely liked the hip hop'ish style of the song along with the flow. But overall it wasn't really my type of thing; 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FtLU8L872Q

I just ran across that video yesterday and am addicted to the song. I dont even know what its called yet. Anyways, rate away.


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ I'm not into trance anymore, but I'll try to be unbiased 

I like the beat, and the melody between the first and second minute and was sad that it got replaced by some vocals, and wasn't impressed with the second half of the song 5/10.  It'd be higher if they kept the elements from earlier on in the song.

I'm gonna put in a shameless burningman bump for Elite Force and Meat Katie, who I saw there and they freaking rocked the house.

Elite Force and Meat Katie - Non-beleiver
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO80OnMluUo


----------



## MDMAhead

yucatanboy2 said:


> I'm gonna put in a shameless burningman bump for Elite Force and Meat Katie, who I saw there and they freaking rocked the house.
> 
> Elite Force and Meat Katie - Non-beleiver
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO80OnMluUo



Oh no that's so tragic! Meat Katie and Elite Force used to put out great records, so why are they now trying to copy the whole Boys Noize/Justice commercial electro sound??? Argggggggggggggggg. 4/10.


Mikkel Metal - Kenton


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mikkel Metal - Kenton


That was interesting.  The whole track was like one long build.  It didn't really go anywhere but I still feel compelled to appreciate it b/c of the atmosphere of tension and suspense it creates.  6/10

808 State-Qmart
Guess who contributed the vocals.


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> 808 State-Qmart
> Guess who contributed the vocals.



Hehe, it says it in the top right corner of the youtube clip, so I knew it was Bjork before the track even started! I like some of Bjork's stuff, and I like what I've heard of 808 State, but this track didn't really do much for me - it just kindof meandered along. 5/10.

I know what you mean about the Mikkel Metal track - it doesn't do much, but what it does, it does very well indeed imo - it really creates an atmosphere. It reminds me a bit of Basic Channel.


Robert Hood - The Pace


----------



## Dissonance

Rob Hood is a legend. I remember back in like 98, first hearing about him playing some uppity art gallery opening. He showed up in sweat pants and a baseball hat and played with that "don't give a fuck" detroit attitude.

I just learned about this track saturday, cant stop listening!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyPaI_WUW1I

It gets good at about 1:30


----------



## MDMAhead

Dissonance said:


> I just learned about this track saturday, cant stop listening!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyPaI_WUW1I
> 
> It gets good at about 1:30



Hey! You're supposed to rate my track before you post your own!!!

To be honest, I found your track pretty boring. If a track doesn't have good melodies (which that didn't), then it either has to be incredibly funky (which that wasn't), or have something else to hold my attention (like a really cool sample or something). No offence, but I just don't dig most minimal (although there are some exceptions to this). I'll give your track 5/10.


Robert Hood - The Pace


----------



## stardust.hero

Its rather calming


----------



## MDMAhead

It always amazes me that people struggle with the concept of this thread. You're supposed to *rate the song above you*, then *post your own track*. It's not hard.

So, for the third time:


Robert Hood - The Pace


----------



## Bomboclat

Minimal has become one of my favorite genres as of late, but that song wasnt good at all.
The sound quality lacked and the song was just flat out boring.

With minimal songs you really have to take all the small elements you put into the song and perfect them. If you leave just one or two things at sub par level, the whole track is ruined (IMO)

1/10

DJ Wady - Bruce Banner

A nice latin house tune.


----------



## Sykik

There this little bop, on the end of the bar, during the intro.. it reminds me off this track.. like that touch... 

To me, i've never really understood the attraction to house, I guess it all about the beat, the bop is the only thing I really like about it... owe wait.. here comes a melody.. I think :/ nope.. just a taste...

sorry Thizzerfershizzer... I feel it doesn't go anywhere. I don't understand House, I may be in need of a house education... 

4/10

.........
This song was stuck in my head this morning, some big beat Chemical Brothers...
this has been a classic of mine since highschool.. 

Chemical Brothers - Come With Us (It began in africa)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsGKAx41-Ns


----------



## Bomboclat

House isn't all about the massive drops and the insane baselines. 
Its the same attraction with Minimal. Its not all about the insane drops and the crazy tricks; the whats-he-gunna-think-of-next, its about focusing and perfecting the little things. Listening to the small changes that when put together make up the song. That and the phat beats create an (imo) nice song. A chune, if you will.

A good Chem Bro's song.
not my favorite, but a good one. 6/10

The Prodigy - Breathe (Numbernin6 Remix)

A proper dubstep tune


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> The Prodigy - Breathe (Numbernin6 Remix)
> 
> A proper dubstep tune



A pretty bog-standard K-step track, with the occasional Prodigy sample. Certainly not the worst dubstep track I've ever heard, but nothing amazing. 5/10.

I can't beleive you hated that Robert Hood track though! It's outrageously funky! - that's what sets it apart from most of today's boring minimal tracks. And I actually thought the sound quality in that youtube clip was pretty good.


Plastikman - Are Friends Electrik?


----------



## Sykik

Real time reveiw...

0sec: Hmm nice melody... cool drums.. 
49sec: A kick drum... subtle..
1min: OMFG monkeys..  lol nope there gone again..
1.20: the hat comes in... diggin that rolling hat.. 
Somewhere around 2mins... there's an acid note, streched over the bar... i like it.
4min the acid gets more influencial... 
8min... that hint of a large acid synth is great.

All in all, it's a nice minimal track. Does some interesting things with drums latter on.

5/10....... or 7/10 for minimal i think, just cause i haven't hear much minimal with acid machines..

Tiga - MindDimension 2

looking forward to seeing tiga.... thanks for the house explanation thizzer... i'll try to give it more a chance now...


----------



## Bomboclat

6.5/10 and ill tell you why.

Live this song is a 9/10
The bass gets me moving like no other; im singin the lyrics having a blasty blast!
When i listen to it on my comp (even with my bitchen sound system...not to dicksize, just pointing it out lol) I cant get into it. 

Have fun seeing Tiga though, god that's gunna be such a fantastic show!!

Noisia & Mayhem - Exodus (Instrumental Mix)


----------



## Dissonance

MDMAhead said:


> It always amazes me that people struggle with the concept of this thread. You're supposed to *rate the song above you*, then *post your own track*. It's not hard.
> 
> So, for the third time:
> 
> 
> Robert Hood - The Pace



You're kind of douchey when it comes to the rules of your threads. LOL.

Por ejemplo,

I rated Rob Hood as a legend and backed it up by a cute little anecdote, but that isn't a "rating".

Also in your "top 5 producers" thread, it's funny how bent out of shape you're getting when people post more than 5.

Calm down man, it's just dance music.



			
				Thizzerfershizzer said:
			
		

> 6.5/10 and ill tell you why.
> 
> Live this song is a 9/10
> The bass gets me moving like no other; im singin the lyrics having a blasty blast!
> When i listen to it on my comp (even with my bitchen sound system...not to dicksize, just pointing it out lol) I cant get into it.
> 
> Have fun seeing Tiga though, god that's gunna be such a fantastic show!!
> 
> Noisia & Mayhem - Exodus (Instrumental Mix)



Took a while to get going, but I like it. Not much of a hard DB fan, more of a liquid fan, this is nice though.

7/10

Anyone for some ghetto-tech?%)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbLZaVec3zs


----------



## MDMAhead

Dissonance said:


> I rated Rob Hood as a legend and backed it up by a cute little anecdote, but that isn't a "rating".



Sorry man - I love people writing anecdotes along with their rating, but you never made one reference to the track I posted!!!




			
				Dissonance said:
			
		

> Also in your "top 5 producers" thread, it's funny how bent out of shape you're getting when people post more than 5.



I am pretty anal about that. But only because it completely devalues the thread when people start listing 20 of their favourite producers! I'm convinced that some people are listing producers on the basis of them hearing 1 track!!! I don't want to know which producers people casually like - I want to know which producers absolutely blow peoples minds - the absolute creme de la creme. You were able to list 5 producers (and presumably this took a fair bit of thought), so why shouldn't other people put in that same amount of effort?




			
				Dissonance said:
			
		

> Calm down man, it's just dance music.



_Just_ dance music??? Dance music is not a matter of life and death...........it's far more important than that!!!




			
				Dissonance said:
			
		

> Anyone for some ghetto-tech?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbLZaVec3zs



A little too fast for my taste, but certainly an interesting record. 6/10.


Right, Underworld time:


Underworld - Kittens


----------



## Sykik

sidetracked by the beautiful woman much and boobs... this video is so about to get banned.. 

I dig underworld... saw them begging of this year... 

i dug the feel of that track... the have such an original sound.. 8/10

Beni - My Love Sees You (DerDieDas Remix)



			
				thizzer said:
			
		

> 6.5/10 and ill tell you why.
> 
> Live this song is a 9/10
> The bass gets me moving like no other; im singin the lyrics having a blasty blast!
> When i listen to it on my comp (even with my bitchen sound system...not to dicksize, just pointing it out lol) I cant get into it.
> 
> Have fun seeing Tiga though, god that's gunna be such a fantastic show!!



i know what you mean... OMFG 3sleeps!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Sykik said:


> Beni - My Love Sees You (DerDieDas Remix)


cool, im not into electro house but i liked the funky slap bass and the vocal sample "ahhhhh" all the elements fit well together, what puts me off with electro sometimes to me it just seems to have too much going with a lot of harsh and abrasive sounds with dull melodies. but that track had a nice groove 6/10

spectral empire - black shark


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> spectral empire - black shark


That song was extra dope. 8/10  That 8-bit synth sound from the beginning to about 2:00 min set such a spooky tone and then at 2:00 comes the distorted guitar and the 16th note bass line but by 3:00 things calm down again but the tension remained until it wound down.

It's also worth noting that the music + video had a synergistic effect on me in which the effects were greater in combination then with each taken separately.

DJ Spooky-"Ibid"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> DJ Spooky-"Ibid"


love it, sounds like something my dad would love as well, he is a big jazz fan. ima email it to him. 9/10

Instra:mental - Tramma


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Instra:mental - Tramma



That was good - like a cross between dubstep and techno, with some nice atmospheric synths. 7/10.

I'm gonna see Aphex Twin DJ next weekend, so I've been watching some youtube clips of the last time he DJd in Manchester, and in one of the clips he drops this next tune:


Friends Of Matthew - Out There


----------



## Acid Eiffel

^^ good classy track. 4/5 or are we doing out of /10 hah *shakes cobwebs loose*

lets stick with the Aphex theme: AFX - Analord 07 - A Lisbon Acid


----------



## PinkStrawberries

very chill^ two thumbs up!! ^ ;D I love that dark stuff



I'm feelin' randy, how bout > Bitter:Sweet - Dirty Laundry (Skeewiff remix)

....theres really short interview at the beg. like 20 some seconds... just fastforward...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV3f860m8n0


----------



## Bomboclat

I feel like that should have been over in NEMD
2/10

Caspa - Floor Dem


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was pretty interesting. i quite enjoyed it. its nice to hear some dubstep without that wobbly bassline. 7/10

Freescha - Smurf Shoe


----------



## PinkStrawberries

Pretty eerie but I like 
 

5 stars

Jochen Miller - Brace yourself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANXvYll6K6Y

(pst its trance)


----------



## Bomboclat

** please rate out of 10 **


----------



## MDMAhead

PinkStrawberries said:


> Jochen Miller - Brace yourself
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANXvYll6K6Y
> 
> (pst its trance)



Not bad. It was nothing mindblowing, but it didn't have any of the cheesy hallmarks of most of today's trance, and it was a nice happy tune   6/10.


Dave Angel - Taurus


----------



## straycatphizzle

eh, I'd probably enjoy it if i was in a more "background music" mood, but not right now 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgx_V0So0qk


----------



## MDMAhead

straycatphizzle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgx_V0So0qk



Beleive it or not, I actually bought the CD single of this when it was released (I've still got it in my CD rack now)! I haven't listened to it in years though, and I'd forgotten how it went. To be honest, when I listened to the youtube clip just now, it wasn't as good as I remember it being - but my tastes have changed a fair bit since my late-90s trance days   I think there were better trance tunes than that which were made around the same time, although it's still better than most of today's trance. 6/10.


New Order - Regret


----------



## Acid Eiffel

MDMAhead said:


> Beleive it or not, I actually bought the CD single of this when it was released (I've still got it in my CD rack now)! I haven't listened to it in years though, and I'd forgotten how it went. To be honest, when I listened to the youtube clip just now, it wasn't as good as I remember it being - but my tastes have changed a fair bit since my late-90s trance days   I think there were better trance tunes than that which were made around the same time, although it's still better than most of today's trance. 6/10.



check out Gouryella - Gouryella if you really want to relive those days..  



> New Order - Regret



8/10.  lets stick with the New Order Theme: New Order - Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> New Order - Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix)


oh man, fuck yes lol. i saw blade in theaters so many times during the summer of 9th grade. i can still remember gettin pumped watchin the movie when this song came on. so infectious how it builds then last 2 minutes are just bananas. 10/10

Nine Inch Nails - Down In It


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Nine Inch Nails - Down In It


7/10

Nine Inch Nails is good, but this is probably my favorite industrial song:

Nitzer Ebb - Join In The Chant


----------



## ivaniker

6/10     6/10     6/10     6/10

a bit tad old school for my liking, didnt really kick off.

rate this unreleased gem now: 

Nitromethane - Religion


----------



## Acid Eiffel

marsmellow said:


> 7/10
> 
> Nine Inch Nails is good, but this is probably my favorite industrial song:
> 
> Nitzer Ebb - Join In The Chant



fav. Nitzer tune would be: Nitzer Ebb - Let Your Body Learn




ivaniker said:


> 6/10     6/10     6/10     6/10
> 
> a bit tad old school for my liking, didnt really kick off.
> 
> rate this unreleased gem now:
> 
> Nitromethane - Religion



not bad but The Madonna sample is cheese (or really any sample that equates music with religion ) 6/10 because i can still get my vicks on.

Alexander Robotnick - Can i Have an Ashtray


----------



## MDMAhead

Acid Eiffel said:
			
		

> check out Gouryella - Gouryella if you really want to relive those days..



I've already got it  - not on CD single, but on an old 'Kiss Ibiza' compilation CD   (hangs head in shame)





Acid Eiffel said:


> Alexander Robotnick - Can i Have an Ashtray



The music was ok. Nothing amazing, but ok. The video clip was pretty funny though   6/10.


Vince Watson - Rendezvous


----------



## straycatphizzle

^really enjoyed it. very calming. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1rQ9iXV5o


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

straycatphizzle said:


> ^really enjoyed it. very calming. 7.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1rQ9iXV5o



Amazing song, one of my favorite Orbital songs (although I've only heard their brown album). 8/10.

A little more on the wild side:

Logistics - Inside my Soul


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> A little more on the wild side:
> 
> Logistics - Inside my Soul



That was good - really rolling dnb, with a nice haunting vocal. 7/10.


Nero - Bitch I'm Gone


----------



## Bomboclat

A proper chune
Have always loved nero
7/10

Bachelors Of Science - Anytime She Goes Away


----------



## D's

3/10
im not feelin it today,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WPCLda_erI


----------



## marsmellow

3/10 

It doesn't sound very interesting to me.

The Aztec Mystic - Jaguar


----------



## Acid Eiffel

marsmellow said:


> 3/10
> 
> It doesn't sound very interesting to me.
> 
> The Aztec Mystic - Jaguar



Benchmark classic. 20/10. REEEEEEEEEEESPECT! *bows*

Rhythm & Sound - Carrier

some of the deepest music ever. if you don't like it, then i don't like you.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Acid Eiffel said:


> Rhythm & Sound - Carrier
> some of the deepest music ever.


I can certainly agree with that. 7/10

Potential Bad Boy & Yush-"You're Mine"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Potential Bad Boy & Yush-"You're Mine"


wicked. dope carefree vibe sounds like a good track for the beginning of a weekend 7/10

Unknown / Hate - Hello Darkness


----------



## Bomboclat

I felt like the drums needed to be sped up a bit, but other than that i liked it
6.5/10

Sébastien Tellier - Divine (Danger Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Sébastien Tellier - Divine (Danger Remix)



I don't normally like vocals in my electronic music. But this song had a really catchy vibe to it. 7/10

Netsky - Tomorrow Is Another Day (VIP)

They really need to release the VIP of Tomorrow Is Another Day, it's better than the original.

EDIT: Is this better?


----------



## Bomboclat

^ please follow the rules of the thread


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Netsky - Tomorrow Is Another Day (VIP)


That's hot stuff. I appreciate that it's more than just a looped two-step break over a generic sub-bass line.  I like the synths, vocals, bassline, and structure. 8/10
Freestylers-"Dogs and Sledges"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Freestylers-"Dogs and Sledges"



That was really cheesy. But then I'd expect nothing less from the band the Chemical Brothers nicknamed 'The *Brie*stylers'. 4/10.


New Order & The Chemical Brothers - Here To Stay


----------



## Missalynn

eh, 4/10, I generally don't like vocals in music like that. Too trancy for my liking, lol.

Skism - The Blank (16 bit Remix)


----------



## RedLeader

Missalynn said:


> eh, 4/10, I generally don't like vocals in music like that. Too trancy for my liking, lol.
> 
> Skism - The Blank (16 bit Remix)



^ 3/10.  The whole track I felt like it was an intro for something big about to slam.  But it was, in the end, just a bunch of eclectic madness. 

Xotox - Lass Mich (Noisuf-X remix)

(Industrial/EBM....I know I'm like the only industrial fan on BL, so I don't anticipate much)


----------



## marsmellow

RedLeader said:


> Xotox - Lass Mich (Noisuf-X remix)
> 
> (Industrial/EBM....I know I'm like the only industrial fan on BL, so I don't anticipate much)


9/10

That was awesome. You're not the only one who likes industrial though. 

Skinny Puppy - VX Gas Attack


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> Skinny Puppy - VX Gas Attack


That was a good pick.  I haven't listened to them for well over 10 years.  8/10
Cabaret Voltaire-"Crackdown"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Cabaret Voltaire-"Crackdown"



Didn't really do much for me. It went on way too long considering it just did the same things throughout. I lost count of the number of times the vocalist said 'Cracksdown'. LOL. 5.5/10.


Depeche Mode - Barrel Of A Gun


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Depeche Mode - Barrel Of A Gun



Nice! I listen to a decent amount of DM, but I never got Ultra. 7/10

Depeche Mode - Useless (K&D Session)


----------



## Bomboclat

For the longest time I just couldn't get into Depeche Mode, but after seeing a bit of their set at Lollapalooza I realized how good they were and became a fan. 
8/10

STS9 - Shock Doctrine


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> STS9 - Shock Doctrine


8/10
It's good song.

Union Jack - Funnelweb


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Union Jack - Funnelweb


o0o that was wicked. kept sucking me in more and more and around 3:00 when what sounds like a distorted vocal sample was added i was sold. also vid and track go together nicely 8/10

Krikor And The Dead Hillbillies - God Will Break It All


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Krikor And The Dead Hillbillies - God Will Break It All



Cool beats + cool vocal = Cool tune. 7/10. Not sure about the smoking ads though!


Aphex Twin - Ptolemy


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

oo i met the guy (darren johnston) that does some of the choreography for the dancers for aphex twin, did a workshop on butoh when i was at college doign drama

very interesting guy (choreographed this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sOWlZGUYPY)

but yea  uhmmm this songgg id give a 5/10 as im not really into it, but if i were id give it more, just my tastes rather than quality of song

rate this :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqGJzyku5fA


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

.xbuzzybeex. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqGJzyku5fA


That was certified hotness.  I was in love the second I heard the drum break.  I was like "This is techy enough."  Then the accompaniment came in through the filter and caught me off guard.  When the vocal started I almost fell out of my chair.  I was like "WTF?  This is one housy jungle choon." 10/10
Joey Beltram-"The Scorpion"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Joey Beltram-"The Scorpion"



Not bad, I am not that into techno but I like the progression of this song. I like it's dark brooding mood as well. Makes me feel like I am at some crazy futuristic rave. I'd imagine this would sound way better live (at an event). 6.5/10

Michael Dow - Ascent


----------



## Riklet

I've got no speakers at the moment, so serious bass restrictions.

Still... sounds no' bad, pretty good actually, flows quite well, probably give it 6/10 could definitely be right into it if the bass was rippling through me... :D I am more of a psy fan...

Madness - One Step Beyond

woop woop!


----------



## Sykik

MDMAhead said:


> That was really cheesy. But then I'd expect nothing less from the band the Chemical Brothers nicknamed 'The *Brie*stylers'. 4/10.



ROLF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG... breistylers.. that is a classic


----------



## marsmellow

Riklet said:


> Madness - One Step Beyond


3/10
Points deducted because it's not electronic music. It's decent though.  

Suburban Knight - Midnite Sunshine


----------



## Bomboclat

Bringin' the old school are we? 
A nice track but not my favorite old school track
5.5/10


Omni Trio - First Contact
one of my absolute favorite DNB songs


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Omni Trio - First Contact
> one of my absolute favorite DNB songs



I love old-school hardcore/jungle! I hadn't heard that track before, but it was great! 7.5/10.


As I might have mentioned previously, I saw a certain Richard D. James DJ last night. About half an hour into his set, he dropped this next tune and it absolutely blew my fucking mind:


Aphex Twin - Digeredoo


----------



## Bomboclat

Digeredoo is one of my absolute favorite Aphex songs. (next to Vordhosbn, Windowlicker, and Isopropanol)

9/10

Sounds like it was a good show!
You should check out Mescalinum United, Aphex did some insane remixes of their already awsome tracks.
Aphex Twin - We Have Arrived
 (not for rating)

I'll post the original for rating

Mescalinum United - We Have Arrived


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> As I might have mentioned previously, I saw a certain Richard D. James DJ last night. About half an hour into his set, he dropped this next tune and it absolutely blew my fucking mind:


good to hear ya had a blast =)


> Mescalinum United - We Have Arrived


that was some hard industrial tech, i like it, not sure how much after a couple listens... right now 7/10

Gatekeeper - "Optimus Maximus"


----------



## Bomboclat

6/10
I really enjoyed that. Reminded me of Kavinsky

Commix - Talk to Frank


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Commix - Talk to Frank


9/10
I love that song.  

Booka Shade - Night Falls


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Booka Shade - Night Falls


and i  this one 10/10

Mandy vs. Booka Shade - Oh Superman


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mandy vs. Booka Shade - Oh Superman


10/10
If I could come up with 4 other producers that gave me wood I would post in MDMAHead's thread but I can only come up with two.  Booka Shade is one of them.  Richard James is the other...so I've pretty much been hard during this entire page.
The vocal in the last track reminded me of 
Air-"Sexy Boy"


----------



## LeFtY1227

*huh????*

not that tight man check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIy3TDHS5vg  its pretty dank shizz


----------



## Sykik

LeFtY1227 said:


> not that tight man check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIy3TDHS5vg  its pretty dank shizz



Your not doing it right. So i'm going to reveiw the song two above. Then yours, cause i'm nice.

Air- Sexy Boy.

10/10 . I love air, saw them in Brisbane Aus, last year, was an amazing set. So melodic, kept moving and changing. They are really incrediable. Why are so many great EDM artitsts french. Who knows. It has a great melody. And that driving bass synth is great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIy3TDHS5vg Hyper Cascade:

Now to be honest I was expected worse than this, because you didn't follow the rules. You proved me wrong. I really dig this track. The bass synth is great. It moves around enough, for me, as I don't like stuff too minimal. The drums swing enough to get me moving 

8/10 man great tune. What is the artist and track name?

SymbolOne - Love Juice (Moulinex Remix)

Get ready. A favourite of mine. The break down is just epic. Lol at stupid you-tube posters thinking this is trance. Fucking posers.


----------



## leigh12

^^  7-8/10 

usually not my thing but hit the spot nicely this morning lol 

alrighty umm what have we got 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4BhZBpmwRQ 

  - cypress hill - whats your number


----------



## Bomboclat

NEMD is that way --------> 


I'll review it though. 3.5/10

Enter Shikari - Juggernauts (Nero Remix)

I love Nero. He turned one of my not-so-favorite Enter Shikari songs into a song I love listening to!


----------



## leigh12

ooops my mistake 

hey not too shabby, i give it a   6/10

ok heres a proper one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz365xafAPE     dark by design dr willis - hellz bellz 

fukn love this track , pretty fat ..    kicks in at 0.55s


----------



## Sykik

I'm sad cause I missed thizzers reveiw of love juice, may I request one please .



> dark by design dr willis - hellz bellz



Now, To begin I enjoy a good hard style stomp, just not a fan of the production value. Now i'll rate this song on production value, or at least try too.

The snyth melody is quite ok. It is more complicated than what you would hear from a standard hardstyle. The snare is crisp and as is the kick. The meoldy through out the track progresses nicely. Leigh12 hardstyle, you must be a melburnnnn-ian. 

As far as hardstyle goes, it sort of avoided the cheese. With a slightly different synth lead. For that it gets 6.5/10. 


Bag Raiders - Fun Punch (bag raiders remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uusfX9tmM3c  PS the video has nothing to do with bag raiders.


----------



## solokatz

7.5/10 cool song. video is awesome although its unrelated 

Nas - NY State of Mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjj4hk0pV4


----------



## Bomboclat

once again
NEMD (where rap is grouped) is the forum under M&DJs

Chris Walsh & Dave Beran- Shake (Revolt Clogrock Remix)

Major shocker here, I found trance I can appreciate!!!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Chris Walsh & Dave Beran- Shake (Revolt Clogrock Remix)



8/10 That was good.  I like that it was on the techier vs. dreamier end of the trance spectrum.  It had a cool tribal vibe to it and was devoid of that annoying psytrance bassline.  You know the one.  It's those 8th notes with the accent on the upbeat. 

Rabbit in the Moon-"Omegatron"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Rabbit in the Moon-"Omegatron"



RITM have released some great tracks in their time. This isn't one of their best, but it's still decent (even though the vocal is cheesy as hell!!!). 6/10.


New Order - True Faith


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Oh wow. 
The music is just classically 80's nothing spectacular.
However... the lyrics. I like them. Especially the 'morning sun' reference.. and the drug connection...
Just.. reminds me of crashing and getting high again before dawn and watching the sun come up just basking in euphoria... not caring at all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlyjlM2IWk4
Death From Above 1979 - you're a woman, I'm a machine

I have no clue why I picked it, it floats my boat at the moment.


----------



## Bomboclat

I  DFA1979!!!!!!!!!
I wish they were sitll around =/

That most deffinitely belongs over in NEMD though

lets bring the whomp
some new Bassnectar for ya!
Bassnectar - The Churn Of The Century


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

What's NEMD?


First few seconds and I'm liking... 
Half a minute I'm really liking...
After that it's really repetitive, and not too fast - but hey, I'm on pills here lol. 

I love the bass lolz
Sweeht. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqHrSCjfc4w


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> What's NEMD?
> 
> 
> First few seconds and I'm liking...
> Half a minute I'm really liking...
> After that it's really repetitive, and not too fast - but hey, I'm on pills here lol.
> 
> I love the bass lolz
> Sweeht.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqHrSCjfc4w


That was not bad.  It's tempo makes it really good background or headphone music but it didn't make me want to get out of my seat.  7/10
Utah Saints-"Taxi Driver"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Utah Saints-"Taxi Driver"


5/10

I would give it a 7, but I don't like the vocals a whole lot. It would be better without them I think.

Zero Gravity - Medicine Man


----------



## Bomboclat

A very nice tune. 7/10

Some more new Bassnectar!
Mr Projectile - Love Here (Bassnectar Dubstep Remix)




btrswiet7u4ia said:


> What's NEMD?
> 
> 
> First few seconds and I'm liking...
> Half a minute I'm really liking...
> After that it's really repetitive, and not too fast - but hey, I'm on pills here lol.
> 
> I love the bass lolz
> Sweeht.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqHrSCjfc4w



NEMD is the forum right under us. 
*N*on-*E*lectronic *M*usic *D*iscussion
Its where all the well non-electronic music discussion belongs! (which includes rap)

And please follow the rules of the thread. A rating out of 10 is required per post. You've been around long enough to know this


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

I apologize for not giving the rules a read before posting. 
However, I haven't been in this particular forum before. 
From now on I'll make sure I give the rules a scan before I deposit my two cents


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Zero Gravity - Medicine Man[/QUOTE]

2/10
It just sounds unfinished. It'd be great to merge/fade tracks... but as for standing alone? It doesn't float my boat. 

I'm kickin it old school....
I'm pretty sure everyone knows this.. it maintains it's awesomeness though. 
Praga Khan - Injected with a Poison
Cause there's a rainbow in your mind...


----------



## Bomboclat

Thats understandable, lets try this one more time. Please rate the song directly above you

Mr Projectile - Love Here (Bassnectar Dubstep Remix)

(as for your song 3/10. I love most oldschool EDM, but that song doesnt cut it for me)


----------



## Sykik

Dig the beginning. I like the dub bass line. The melody over the top is lovely.  The break down in nice, with the strobing stereo effect on the vocal and melody. 

8/10

In the spirit of hendrix... well at least that's what I think inspired this tune IMHO

Groove Armada - Purple Haze


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykik said:


> In the spirit of hendrix... well at least that's what I think inspired this tune IMHO
> 
> Groove Armada - Purple Haze



A nice enough tune. Not entirely sure it belongs in this section of Bluelight, but a nice enough tune nonetheless. 5.5/10.


Mylo - Drop the Pressure


----------



## Sykik

Mylo - DROP THE PRESSURE.... wow I just had to listen to this track again. sorry, but this was all over the city when i turned 18. So this was the city-mainstream-house track. I have heard it a million times could review it by memory lol. Now for a critical review during this listen.

Motherfuckers gunna drop the pressure?? what does this even mean. IDK.  The synth over the voice was nice for it's time. The melody is what makes this track.. that is the amazing part of this floor filler. And as well with that crazy vocoder thing going on. It is great house track.

8/10 for now, cause it's a huge surprise to hear it again, let a lone in this thread. 5/10 if it was 3/4 yrs ago when this was HUGE-ly overplaid.

Also Groove Armada is dance... so It's sort of indie dance :/ if you squint 

Justice - Let there be light

Now this is the first song that ever DJ'd up to standard. The drum-hat sound is this song is amazing.. and I mixed it well... so it's got a warm place in my heart.


----------



## marsmellow

Sykik said:


> Justice - Let there be light


You had an extra j in front of that address, which was probably the reason why nobody was giving you a rating. 

Anyways, 7/10
It's pretty good, but not something I'd usually listen to.

Hallucinogen - Snakey Shaker


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Hallucinogen - Snakey Shaker



Didn't really do much for me. I mean it wasn't annoying, but I really just can't see the genius of it. Can someone explain to me why this music is amazing? - every other person in my 'Top 5 electronic producers' thread has Simon Posford in their top 5, so there's obviously something I'm just not getting. Maybe it's cos I've never done acid? I'd like to appreciate this, but I just don't. 5/10.


I posted this next track before, but it didn't get rated, so I'm posting it again:


New Order - True Faith


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> New Order - True Faith


Are you kidding?  Like this song even needs a rating.  How about 10/10 because it's 
a. poetic
b. influential
c. rhythmic
d. melodic
e. New Order instead of Ministry, Yaz, or Depeche Mode
f. all of the above

Claude VonStroke-"Who's Afraid of Detroit?"


----------



## latac

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Claude VonStroke-"Who's Afraid of Detroit?"


Kind of sleepy... 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYWXI5G4mNw&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYWXI5G4mNw&feature=related


wicked techno sounds fitting for a warehouse party. i like how it builds up and goes off with the crash/ride cymbals. 8/10

Sub Focus - Last Jungle


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Sub Focus - Last Jungle



Gorgeous end-of-night dnb! Sounds like a cross between Burial, FSOL, and LTJ Bukem. 8/10. I'm gonna have to get along to some nights that play this kindof stuff soon!


Ed Chamberlain - Friendly Warning


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Ed Chamberlain - Friendly Warning



at the beginning thought it was gonna be a minimal tech type track, then the percussion and drums kick in and it goes the idm/glitch route. i like the strings and melody when it breaks down, but when the beats drops back in the sound used in the melody for the break down is replaced with a pizzicato. i would've liked if it kept the sound used previously in the breakdown but then it comes back later and is layered on top of the pizzicato, no biggie just really like the other sound lol. anywho effective track, kept my attention throughout 7/10

Burial - 'Fostercare'


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

JoeTheStoner said:


> Burial - 'Fostercare'



2/10 Just too slow for me... but if I were to like slow electronic music, I'd like it. If that makes any sense lol .
Justice - Stress
this song is the soundtrack to the way up...
PS. Yeah.. I'm aware of my distaste for 'slow' songs, especially those of electronic origin.. It's just my bias


----------



## MDMAhead

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> Justice - Stress
> this song is the soundtrack to the way up...
> PS. Yeah.. I'm aware of my distaste for 'slow' songs, especially those of electronic origin.. It's just my bias



This is precisely the kindof stuff I was bitching about in the official electro thread - stuff that seems to get called electro even though it bares no resemblence to Kraftwerk whatsoever! I'll admit that Justice do do this sound very well, but I just prefer tracks with a bit more subtlety. 5/10.


Tiga and Zyntherius - Sunglasses At Night


----------



## Bomboclat

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> 2/10 Just too slow for me... but if I were to like slow electronic music, I'd like it. If that makes any sense lol .


Its slow because its dubstep mate 



MDMAhead said:


> Tiga and Zyntherius - Sunglasses At Night



I liked it but the sound quality was shit. Dont know if it was the video upload or the track itself. Kinda turned me off a bit.
5.5/10

Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows Remix)


----------



## latac

Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows Remix)
10/10 for the video footage (and the track)


Emmanuel Top - Acid Phase
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNg-rpLCfbI


----------



## marsmellow

latac said:


> Emmanuel Top - Acid Phase
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNg-rpLCfbI


10/10
It's one of my favorite songs. 

Mauro Picotto - Baguette


----------



## Bomboclat

8/10
Absolutely loved that. The sound quality could have been a bit better but the song was bitchen.

You seem like the type of person that'd like the "Naked Lunch" scene. If you havent heard of them i suggest checking them out.

Time for some Adam Freeland

Adam Freeland - Hate


----------



## Sykik

I kind of like what hes doing with the melody. I dig that breakdown. Interesting. 

Man if I was out, at a club with a wicked sound system. This song would be amazing. 

9/10

Boys Noize - Kontact http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toop_uJDe_M This song just stood out on the record, not a floor filler imo, but a nice track.


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

bit of a rare one but i think i like it 

8/10 i reckon  nice one

make sure you listen to this one alllll the way through or you won'y get to the joi drum n bass bit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvlBWfQ84As


----------



## MDMAhead

.xbuzzybeex. said:


> make sure you listen to this one alllll the way through or you won'y get to the joi drum n bass bit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvlBWfQ84As



Hmmmm.......I wasn't that impressed. Sounds like a really average commercial rock song that someone's then turned into a dnb track. 4/10.


Plastikman - Koma


----------



## User Name

Not one of plastikman's best , his other track spastik is much better
  3/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjyq5AbSihY       some dark tribal for u guys


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

User Name said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjyq5AbSihY       some dark tribal for u guys


6/10  Cool drums and rhythms but obnoxious at points.
Bodyrox-Yeah Yeah (D Ramirez mix)


----------



## anotheruser

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> 6/10  Cool drums and rhythms but obnoxious at points.
> Bodyrox-Yeah Yeah (D Ramirez mix)



A little monotoous, but something I'd appreciate alot more in a club after a few drinks for sure. I'd give this a 6/10. In a club if I was on pills I'd probably give this 8/10


Here's mine :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir-JRiECHf0&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

User Name said:
			
		

> Not one of plastikman's best , his other track spastik is much better
> 3/10



You make it sound like he's only ever made 2 tracks!!! For what it's worth, I think that Spastik is a great DJ tool, but as a standalone track, there are many other Plastikman tracks which I think are far better. Look up 'Richie Hawtin' on Wikipedia and you'll see he's made several highly acclaimed albums under his Plastikman alias 




anotheruser said:


> Here's mine :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir-JRiECHf0&feature=related



The music was good, but the vocals annoyed me. 5/10.


I'm not expecting this next one to get a high rating, as most people on here aren't into synthpop    But here goes:

Pulp - She's A Lady


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Pulp - She's A Lady


4/10
The music was good, but the vocals annoyed me. :D

Plus, it sounds really old and outdated, and not in a good way...


Excision & Subvert - Dirt Nap


----------



## Sykik

what is this... sounds like its going to be a bolly-wood indian hip-hop song. But wait. It's not. 

Wait it's about gangsters... i'm so confused. Is this dub-step i'm unsure. The bass line is ok. 

All and all, i feel it's a merging of sounds. The just clash in my mind.

4/10

,.. D.Ramirez; Mark Knight; Underworld: Downpipe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuRph23CWbU


----------



## biiiirdie

^cool song, just a bit lackluster 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39WYUDdOqSA&feature=PlayList&pB0EBF6DA60FD42F&index=75


----------



## Bomboclat

I was into it until about 0:43, then it all went downhill.

4/10

Ramadanman - Carla

For all those dubstep lovers I suggest checking out the Soul Jazz scene. Very good artists and great souding music. I suggest checking out Ramadanman, Coti, and Kalbata.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Ramadanman - Carla


was a cool track, a tad bland after first couple minutes. wicked bass tho 6/10

Opus III - Evolution Rush


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> Opus III - Evolution Rush


That was a very good pick.  It had enough changes and layers to keep it from beign monotonous.  I knew it was not current but did not realize at first that it is over 15 years old.  It does not sound too dated either. 7.5/10

Mike Sheridan-"Nateravn"


----------



## anotheruser

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was a very good pick.  It had enough changes and layers to keep it from beign monotonous.  I knew it was not current but did not realize at first that it is over 15 years old.  It does not sound too dated either. 7.5/10
> 
> Mike Sheridan-"Nateravn"




I really loved this.. chill ou to fuck. I give this 8.5/10 
I'll be downloading some more of this guy.


This is mine:

Fugazi - "Sweet and Low". This gives me the quivers when I hear this. It's beautiful. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pv_umwe_Oc


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

anotheruser said:


> I really loved this.. chill ou to fuck. I give this 8.5/10
> I'll be downloading some more of this guy.
> 
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> Fugazi - "Sweet and Low". This gives me the quivers when I hear this. It's beautiful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pv_umwe_Oc


7.5/10
I love Ian McKaye, MT, Fugazi, & Guy P also but watch out man!  The EDM Nazi's will PLUR you right on over to Non Electronic Music Discussion with tracks like those. 

I think DubFire is from DC though.


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I think DubFire is from DC though.



For minimal, that was good. It held my attention from start to finish, which is more than most minimal tracks do!!! 6/10.



Orbital - The Box (part 2)


----------



## anotheruser

MDMAhead said:


> For minimal, that was good. It held my attention from start to finish, which is more than most minimal tracks do!!! 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Orbital - The Box (part 2)



Very good, it sounds more of a movie soundtrack song (i know theres movies in the background of video) it's definately more appropriate of a soundtrack tho. 
6.5 / 10 

Catchy. 


This next one is very dark, underground electronica.

The Knife - Silent Shout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFyp3Q8zDC4



|>R()|)!G/-\|_ - You gotta listen to this a couple of times, then you'll be addicted. The album is also called silent shout. its a TOTAL grower after a couple of listens. You'll be hooked. 4.5 / 10 is way too low lol!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Knife - Silent Shout
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFyp3Q8zDC4


4.5/10
There were some pros and some cons to that track.  The pros were the kick drum, vocal effects, and how they played with each element's levels throughout the song.  There were times when the synth line would rise up out of nowhere only to fade just as quickly as the vocal came in.  There were also some cool sounds like tinkling chimes and tom-toms scattered around.  I had a fun time hunting for the hidden sounds.  The cons were that 16th note synth line that carries the whole song.  I felt it too frantic and didn't like the patch/tone itself.  
Chemlab-"Electric Molecular"


----------



## anotheruser

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> 4.5/10
> There were some pros and some cons to that track.  The pros were the kick drum, vocal effects, and how they played with each element's levels throughout the song.  There were times when the synth line would rise up out of nowhere only to fade just as quickly as the vocal came in.  There were also some cool sounds like tinkling chimes and tom-toms scattered around.  I had a fun time hunting for the hidden sounds.  The cons were that 16th note synth line that carries the whole song.  I felt it too frantic and didn't like the patch/tone itself.
> Chemlab-"Electric Molecular"





I really like this song.. It's got some nice machine gun sounding beats at times, It's different from alot of other electronica type stuff i've heard. It's got heavy metal / death metal influences in it. It's interesting. And definately different. 
I'm playing it for 2nd time right now. lol.  It's definately got that mid 90's sound to it. lol.

7.5 / 10



You slated my Silent Shout song you crazee.. that's immense! anyhow, here's something a lil' different..


Cracked LCD - Ladytron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX0Xu8eY6Fw


----------



## Sykik

I enjoy ladytron, so you got a nice reveiwer  I really enjoy the sound of the melody, and the driving kick drum. The vocals are lovely. Would make a great track for calming down a set. Then driving it back up after this. 

A touch short. 8/10. Liked it alot.


STEVE AOKI, omg saw this crazy man last night at family brisbane. He is such an entertainer. Opened with this great chilled out track, like a classic 1950's song. Then rode the repeat effect for about 1min/2min. Then droped into warp 1.7. Never have I scene a club be more like a mosh pit at a korn concert. He crowd surfed, sprayed champagne all over the crowd. Was going nuts.

Then he played warp 7.7 about 30min latter, which is better imo than 1.7. Went crazy. So no further ado. I present.

The Bloody Beatroots, Steve Aoki - Warp 7.7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPSg4kOXfC4

If you haven't scene this man, it is an experience, he is very passionate about his music.


----------



## anotheruser

Sykik said:


> I enjoy ladytron, so you got a nice reveiwer  I really enjoy the sound of the melody, and the driving kick drum. The vocals are lovely. Would make a great track for calming down a set. Then driving it back up after this.
> 
> A touch short. 8/10. Liked it alot.
> 
> 
> STEVE AOKI, omg saw this crazy man last night at family brisbane. He is such an entertainer. Opened with this great chilled out track, like a classic 1950's song. Then rode the repeat effect for about 1min/2min. Then droped into warp 1.7. Never have I scene a club be more like a mosh pit at a korn concert. He crowd surfed, sprayed champagne all over the crowd. Was going nuts.
> 
> Then he played warp 7.7 about 30min latter, which is better imo than 1.7. Went crazy. So no further ado. I present.
> 
> The Bloody Beatroots, Steve Aoki - Warp 7.7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPSg4kOXfC4
> 
> If you haven't scene this man, it is an experience, he is very passionate about his music.






You had me uncontrollably leg drumming the whole way through that. loved it. really nice kinda upbeat without overdoing it.. just some perfect balance in between.  Nice nice beats. Im a lil' drunk right now but ooft i liked that. This forum topic is great, it's getting me listening to alot more stuff that i've never heard of  thanks folks.

I'd give the song i heard 9/10 for the simplicity of excellance hehe. was good. im gonna add that to my personal compilation.

Now i have to think of one.. (5 mins later...) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24gyyToHgL8

This is from my own channel.. i just uploaded this. its rare as fuck. basically, i gurantee noone else has ever heard this. Check out this D'n'B


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24gyyToHgL8


8/10 That was pretty nice.  It was like trance 'n' bass.
Squarepusher-"Do You Know Squarepusher?"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Squarepusher-"Do You Know Squarepusher?"



I'm not as big an IDM fan as most people on here seem to be, but that Squarepusher track is great - really interesting sounds and some nice melodies to go with the intricate drum programming. 7/10.



Underworld - 02-02-02 (new mix)


----------



## Sykik

Some new underworld ay..... hmmm got to love there driving drums... when the melody comes in. Amazing. 

It is quite interesting. 8/10, just because of the driving beats and melody. Smooth just as the uploader summerised. 

Pryda - Miami to Atlanta


----------



## Bomboclat

That was one of my summer anthems. I remember driving out to the beach blasting that :D

ahh good time
7/10

ShockOne - Adachigahara's Theme


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> |>R()|)!G/-\|_ - You gotta listen to this a couple of times, then you'll be addicted. The album is also called silent shout. its a TOTAL grower after a couple of listens. You'll be hooked. 4.5 / 10 is way too low lol!


Coincidentally I was listening to Jon G's Ready Steady Mix and the first track is the Williams Acidic Circuits Remix.  I liked it a bit better b/c the drums are more pronounced than in the mix you posted but I still can't dig the synth lines.



> ShockOne - Adachigahara's Theme


7/10 That was dope.  The intro had me thinking it was going to be a goa-style trance track. I was pleased when it got into the dubstep riddims b/c I dig the genre but liked how it also kept the trancy sounding Eastern themes.  I like how the riddim was dubby but more driving than sleepy.  I didn't feel like it got monotonous at any point either.
Zentex-Pimio (Gui Boratto Mix)


----------



## PinkStrawberries

Great drum pattern - this song strike my memory somewehree but i can't put my finger on it. 
9/10 for "good" mininmal

Deekline and Wizard - All Your Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne3GGwq0H8w


----------



## marsmellow

PinkStrawberries said:


> Deekline and Wizard - All Your Love
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne3GGwq0H8w


8/10
That was really nice.

The Field - Over The Ice


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> The Field - Over The Ice



I fucking love Kompakt!!! This track is typical of the label - gorgeous, deep, melodic tech-house - really nice to listen to at home, but even nicer to listen to in a club whilst high on e    The Field is playing alongside Michael Mayer in Manchester in a few weeks' time - I may just have to check 'em out! Anyway, 'Over The Ice' gets 8/10 from me.


Let's have some more Kompakt:


The Modernist - Pearly Spencer


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Modernist - Pearly Spencer


Sunny tune but a bit bland. 7/10
Gui Borrato-"No Turning Back"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Gui Borrato-"No Turning Back"



Really nice track, sometimes minimal has a tendency to be boring and repetitive, but this track was really good. I am actually going to look into Gui Boratto 8/10

Netsky - Take it Easy

Check out Netsky's take on raggajungle. It's awesome. Wish I lived in the UK (or at least NY) so I could see all my favorite artists live.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Netsky - Take it Easy


kill dem wit positive vibesss, i made a dnb track with that same sample. anywho pretty sweet tune, wicked vocals and bass full of win =) 8/10

L.A.O.S. - Strong


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> L.A.O.S. - Strong


4/10
I don't really like this type of drum n bass. 

Resistance D - Airwalker


----------



## StarOceanHouse

5/10....it was aite, I guess if I was on ecstasy or something. It's a bit too hard for my tastes

Vernon & Dacosta - As Darkness Falls (Giom Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Vernon & Dacosta - As Darkness Falls (Giom Remix)


Chill w/ a dope vocal and good finish. 7/10
It reminded me of Sharon Phillips-"Want 2 Need 2 (Trentemoller Mix)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Sharon Phillips-"Want 2 Need 2 (Trentemoller Mix)"


first minute or so i wasn't sure if was feelin it but a lil before the 2:00 mark when that break comes in w/ the bells (pretty sure its the same one used in the classic run dmc-peter piper ) i was feelin it. i like trentemoller tracks that are more chill tho.. ima give it a 6/10 

The Brown Acid – “Try Humanity (Zomby’s Vitamin E Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> The Brown Acid – “Try Humanity (Zomby’s Vitamin E Remix)



Wow, that was really interesting! Kindof old-school but still sounds fresh. I listened to it a few times just cos I've never really heard anything like it before, and the more I listened to it, the more I liked it. I'd love to hear it over a big system. I'm gonna check out some more Zomby. 8/10.


Abstract Thought (aka Drexciya) - Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Wave Jumper

Doesn't get any better than this IMO! 10/10


Manasyt as Sam Lowry: "neucom"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaA9a1XNy4s


----------



## DJ 303

Interesting!
Nice dark and grimey feel. A bit of a twisted dubstep style to it.
Needs a beginning, middle and end though in my opinion, a bit slapdash with the production and mastering. Definitely got promise though.
8/10 for the originality.
2/10 for the finish.

I have been working on this track today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdxxnyJK8Q

anybody care to give it a listen?
probably better if you like dubstep, but anybody can give it a go!
I've heard it on loop so many times I can't work out if i like it any more!
It's not my usual field of expertise, but i thought i'd try something new.

enjoy

DJ 303
A.k.A - Freebass


----------



## JoshE

DJ 303 said:


> Interesting!
> Nice dark and grimey feel. A bit of a twisted dubstep style to it.
> Needs a beginning, middle and end though in my opinion, a bit slapdash with the production and mastering. Definitely got promise though.
> 8/10 for the originality.
> 2/10 for the finish.
> 
> I have been working on this track today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdxxnyJK8Q
> 
> anybody care to give it a listen?
> probably better if you like dubstep, but anybody can give it a go!
> I've heard it on loop so many times I can't work out if i like it any more!
> It's not my usual field of expertise, but i thought i'd try something new.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> DJ 303
> A.k.A - Freebass




^ Not bad man, i like it  Could be a bit quicker in some part's though.

Check Out:

*Sub Focus - Annie Mac's Mashup Mini Mix (18-09-2009)*


----------



## marsmellow

GurnEr JoshE said:


> *Sub Focus - Annie Mac's Mashup Mini Mix (18-09-2009)*


8/10
Not really my type of music, but it's definitely good. 

Scan 7 - live@Fuse In_DEMF_2005
Not a single song, but I guess you could just listen to the first half and then rate it...


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Scan 7 - live@Fuse In_DEMF_2005
> Not a single song, but I guess you could just listen to the first half and then rate it...



Cummon guys - it's supposed to be 'rate the song above you', not 'rate the set above you'. The music in the Scan 7 clip was pretty good, although the sound quality was appalling. 6/10.



Ed Chamberlain - Zarathustra


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Ed Chamberlain - Zarathustra


A li'l breakbeat; a li'l IDM drum programming; some good ol' bass.  That was a really good track. 8/10
Zed Bias-"Been Here Before"


----------



## Prodigycan

JoeTheStoner said:


> at the beginning thought it was gonna be a minimal tech type track, then the percussion and drums kick in and it goes the idm/glitch route. i like the strings and melody when it breaks down, but when the beats drops back in the sound used in the melody for the break down is replaced with a pizzicato. i would've liked if it kept the sound used previously in the breakdown but then it comes back later and is layered on top of the pizzicato, no biggie just really like the other sound lol. anywho effective track, kept my attention throughout 7/10
> 
> Burial - 'Fostercare'



This is an amazing track, really enjoyed it i would give it a 8


----------



## Prodigycan

marsmellow said:


> 8/10
> That was really nice.
> 
> The Field - Over The Ice



this is the best track i've heard so far. A 9. do u got anything else similar, really enjoyed this


----------



## Prodigycan

I want everyone to give this track a chance, watch it take over your soul, if you're not on E just imagine being on E and go through this track. Monsterous track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avdAghATQ2c&feature=related


----------



## marsmellow

Prodigycan, you are supposed to rate the song directly above your own post if you are going to rate. If you pick and choose like this, it means others won't get rating for what they have posted. 

I'll give the Field track you linked a 9/10. If you want more like that, go to beatport.com and search for the label Kompakt. Also check out the minimal and tech house sections.

Now I will rate the track you should have rated...


|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Zed Bias-"Been Here Before"


8/10
I haven't heard much UK garage music before, but I do like this track a lot. 


Funk D'void & Sian - A Raven Wheeling Overhead (Vocal Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Funk D'void & Sian - A Raven Wheeling Overhead (Vocal Mix)



OMG a new Funk D'Void track! How the fuck did I not know about this before??? - I practically worship the ground the guy walks on!!! This track has his usual deep sound, but also has a slight air of menace to it, and, as ever with Funk D'Void, the production is excellent. 8/10.

It reminded me of this next track:


Theo Parrish - Falling Up (Carl Craig remix)


----------



## Prodigycan

MDMAhead;7668293)


[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ9BfXbBvFk" said:
			
		

> Theo Parrish - Falling Up (Carl Craig remix)[/URL]



4/10 too boring sounds like an irish anthem, too european for me, like a sound track from Clockwork orange. Good attempt though. Marsmellow thanks alot appreciate the advice, and thanks for that website as well, very nice of you


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Theo Parrish - Falling Up (Carl Craig remix)


That's such a good tune in so many ways.  8/10
Adultnapper-"Apropills"


----------



## Prodigycan

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Adultnapper-"Apropills"



Your track is pretty decent, but not something i would listen to twice, therefore i would have to give it a 5/10. 

Here is an amazing track: Paul Oakenfold - zoo york 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDrlOlTPKDs

Amazing eh? Hope u all enjoyed it


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Prodigycan said:


> Here is an amazing track: Paul Oakenfold - zoo york
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDrlOlTPKDs
> Amazing eh? Hope u all enjoyed it



That really is an amazing track.  It is almost classical in its composition and development.  9.5/10

Shirley Lites-"Heat You Up (Melt You Down) (Melt Down Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That really is an amazing track.  It is almost classical in its composition and development.  9.5/10


that oakey track has that classical feel cause it uses lux aeterna by clint mansell


> Shirley Lites-"Heat You Up (Melt You Down) (Melt Down Mix)


^ well that was awesome, funky disco goodness. 1983, man great year! lol 9/10

ASC - Collision Course


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> ASC - Collision Course


Atmospheric, cheese-free, jungle served up the way I like it.  Joe, I can always count on you for the bangin' tunes. 9/10

This is one of my favorite EDM tracks.  The video is not too bad either, Lol!


----------



## Prodigycan

JoeTheStoner said:


> that oakey track has that classical feel cause it uses lux aeterna by clint mansell




He remixed that and created what is considered by many great musicians one of the greatest works of this century. okay doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## Prodigycan

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Atmospheric, cheese-free, jungle served up the way I like it.  Joe, I can always count on you for the bangin' tunes. 9/10
> 
> This is one of my favorite EDM tracks.  The video is not too bad either, Lol!



nice track but didn't get me up dancing so 6/10.

this will rock your world: Here and now is the tracks name

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyacjZBZnuk


----------



## anarchogen

every single day is the only song i like by benny benassi (and or bros)
5.78/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsDRDDPl50&feature=related


----------



## Prodigycan

anarchogen said:


> every single day is the only song i like by benny benassi (and or bros)
> 5.78/10
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsDRDDPl50&feature=related



i guess some people like this to me it sounded like a bunch of garbage cans being stuffed with firecrackers and then being lit, no real musical passion involved(2.7/10). On a positive note we got Benny Benassi's great track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7YhC99qx6M

Dance to this BL boys and girls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDMAhead

Prodigycan said:


> On a positive note we got Benny Benassi's great track
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7YhC99qx6M
> 
> Dance to this BL boys and girls!!!!!!!!!!!!



I was expecting to really hate that (Benny Benassi is known as a bit of a cheesemeister!), but it wasn't too bad. Those synths sounded quite sinister and intense, and I liked the effect on the vocal, even though I had absolutely no idea what she was singing about! 6/10.


Anthony Rother - 10000 Dancer


----------



## LuGoJ

MDMAhead said:


> I was expecting to really hate that (Benny Benassi is known as a bit of a cheesemeister!), but it wasn't too bad. Those synths sounded quite sinister and intense, and I liked the effect on the vocal, even though I had absolutely no idea what she was singing about! 6/10.
> 
> 
> Anthony Rother - 10000 Dancer



8/10

The video added two points for me ;p

I personally don't like electro but I can respect what goes into making it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL5xh-wt3Vc

Mescalinum United - We Have Arrived

This one is a rave classic, I remember first hearing this at a STORMrave in an abandoned mustard factory. I have never seen a crowd go that crazy ever, the energy was insane.


----------



## Sykik

> Mescalinum United - We Have Arrived



It does have a good energy. I can this going OFF at a rave. Most definitely. It does have a knife edge with electro esk bleeps etc. The bass line and kick are rough enough to keep my interested.

8/10 and it just keeps building energy through out the track. Really is a good tune. I could see this mixing this in at the end of a set. When the crowd was ready for anything on the harder edge of the spectrum.

MSTRKRFT - It Ain't Love

Now this is a favorite of mine off there fist of god record.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

LuGoJ said:


> MSTRKRFT - It Ain't Love



Decent song, I would enjoy dancing to it at a live event. A little "formulaic" though. 6/10

Shpongle - Invisible Man In A Fluorescent Suit

Straight from their new album, it isn't even released yet. :D Pretty crazy stuff IMO


----------



## JoshE

levictus said:


> Shpongle - Invisible Man In A Fluorescent Suit
> 
> Straight from their new album, it isn't even released yet. :D Pretty crazy stuff IMO



^ It was ok..Not my kind of Music though  5/10

*Imogen Heap - Headlock (High Contrast Remix)*


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

GurnEr JoshE said:


> *Imogen Heap - Headlock (High Contrast Remix)*



Not bad, HC usually makes pretty good music. Although this track seemed to lack energy or something. 6.5/10

Here is one for old the old skul trance fans.

Nalin & Kane - Open Your Eyes (Tiesto ISOS3 Mix)

This song makes me feel like I am on E when I listen to it. The vocals are so simple, yet so touching. I hope to sometime hear this song at a live event. I am sure it will blow my mind.


----------



## Prodigycan

levictus said:


> Nalin & Kane - Open Your Eyes (Tiesto ISOS3 Mix)
> 
> This song makes me feel like I am on E when I listen to it. The vocals are so simple, yet so touching. I hope to sometime hear this song at a live event. I am sure it will blow my mind.



I hate this type of track where u gotta be all happy to enjoy it, it has too much sunshine in it when the world is so full of suffering and darkness. not my cup of tea 4/10, and it sounds like every other tiesto track. on a better note:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxRIs1H2luY

rock on BL


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Atmospheric, cheese-free, jungle served up the way I like it.  Joe, I can always count on you for the bangin' tunes. 9/10


likewise bruv, always enjoy hearing what ya post =)


Prodigycan said:


> He remixed that and created what is considered by many great musicians one of the greatest works of this century. okay doesn't begin to describe it.


i didn't say "okay" i said "*oakey*" short for oakenfold as in paul oakenfold. i agree, it is great. =)


Prodigycan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxRIs1H2luY


dope mnml track, wicked groove. like the airy strings the drop definitely has a cinematic score feel. 7/10

Carl Cox - Phoebus Apollo


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Carl Cox - Phoebus Apollo



That was nice. Nothing revolutionary, but a nice, lush, melodic techno track. 6.5/10.

Here comes another sick groove from Radio Slave:


DJ Hell - The DJ (Radio Slave remix)


----------



## Prodigycan

apart from a few good tracks i have yet to hear some good music in this thread. it's very sad.


----------



## latac

MDMAhead said:


> DJ Hell - The DJ (Radio Slave remix)


Puff daddy in electronic music? No thanks, smells like commercial garbage. 3/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63w8BIgpDbA


----------



## MDMAhead

latac said:


> Puff daddy in electronic music? No thanks, smells like commercial garbage. 3/10
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63w8BIgpDbA



Did you even listen to the track I posted? You can't even tell that the vocal is Puff Daddy!!! (presumably you just read the track title and decided you didn't like it).

Your track was completely soulless techno. 2/10.


Joy Orbison - Hyph Mngo


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> apart from a few good tracks i have yet to hear some good music in this thread. it's very sad.


Then cry your eyes out while your picking out some tracks to add to this thread.  It's only as good as you make it.



> Joy Orbison - Hyph Mngo


I liked the satisfying bass but didn't care for the vocal or drums.  6/10



> Puff daddy in electronic music?


He also collaborated with Felix Da Housecat on "Jack U".


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> He also collaborated with Felix Da Housecat on "Jack U".



The music was wicked, but the vocal was so fucking annoying!!! I'd give it 8/10 without the vocal, but with the vocal, I'm giving it 5/10.



New Order - Confused Instrumental


----------



## JoshE

MDMAhead said:


> New Order - Confused Instrumental



Never heard of them before, but i like it  7/10

Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (Caspa Remix)


----------



## Breecamb

^ You've never heard of New Order GurnEr JoshE???? Not even Blue Monday? Hang on, how old are you? 



> Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (Caspa Remix)



That Canadian is great! Nice slow start to it ..8/10... brings back memories when I saw him in Feb

This may have been out for a while - just came across it from Armin's pod cast a few weeks ago...*warning girly*

John O'Callaghan feat Sarah Howells-Find yourself


----------



## JoshE

Breecamb said:


> ^ You've never heard of New Order GurnEr JoshE???? Not even Blue Monday? Hang on, how old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> That Canadian is great! Nice slow start to it ..8/10... brings back memories when I saw him in Feb
> 
> This may have been out for a while - just came across it from Armin's pod cast a few weeks ago...*warning girly*
> 
> John O'Callaghan feat Sarah Howells-Find yourself



Breecamb, Haha New Order is totally new to me , I'm 21 btw :D

I aslo heard John O'Callaghan feat Sarah Howells-Find yourself on Armin's podcast last week  Love it

*Crooker's - We are Prostitutes*


----------



## latac

MDMAhead said:


> Did you even listen to the track I posted? You can't even tell that the vocal is Puff Daddy!!! (presumably you just read the track title and decided you didn't like it).
> Mngo[/URL]


I did listen to it and I just don't like it.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

GurnEr JoshE said:


> *Crooker's - We are Prostitutes*



Not really my thing, although I would enjoy this at a club after some drinks. It definitely has a groove or something. 5/10

Nero - Requiem


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Nero - Requiem


wicked track. i always like female vocal samples in dnb like this. its pretty damn hype, good one. 8/10

Original Sin - Kiss


----------



## HB Pencil

JoeTheStoner said:


> wicked track. i always like female vocal samples in dnb like this. its pretty damn hype, good one. 8/10
> 
> Original Sin - Kiss



7/10, nice roller from OG...didn't even know he produced tunes like that, thought he was a grimey jump up man.

Speaking of grimey shiz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZn_rg6d5h8 The Dawning - DJ Pleasure


----------



## MDMAhead

HB Pencil said:


> Speaking of grimey shiz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZn_rg6d5h8 The Dawning - DJ Pleasure



Interesting - like a cross between dnb and dubstep. The production was a bit too raw for my liking though - it sounds more like a demo version than a finished track. 5/10.


*GurnEr JoshE* - this next track's for you:


New Order - Blue Monday '88


----------



## Romie1092

^Dont like it at all 2/10

this is the best song ive ever heard, if you like melodic tech house you'll love it 
Henry Saiz - Madre Noche


----------



## JoshE

MDMAhead said:


> Interesting - like a cross between dnb and dubstep. The production was a bit too raw for my liking though - it sounds more like a demo version than a finished track. 5/10.
> 
> 
> *GurnEr JoshE* - this next track's for you:
> 
> 
> New Order - Blue Monday '88



Haha thanks man, I actually can't stop listing to Blue Monday now


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Romie1092 said:


> ^Dont like it at all 2/10
> 
> this is the best song ive ever heard, if you like melodic tech house you'll love it
> Henry Saiz - Madre Noche



Pretty cool song, I like the 'progressive' sound and the fact that's its pretty chill (does this count as minimal?). 7.5/10

A remix of a classic:

Hallucinogen - LSD (World Sheet of Closing String Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

exactly as the youtube title describes...Samples about acid; clear, strong, dubby bassline; reggae guitar chords on the downbeat; all mixed in with that trademark eastern, psybient sound.  I really enjoyed this as an alternative to the house and dubstep I've been listening to lately. It's the sort of track that makes me feel like my own productions are dogshit.  10/10

I'm curious how many people here were alive/remember when the original version of this next track was released.
Sade-"Sweetest Taboo (J & J Remix)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm curious how many people here were alive/remember when the original version of this next track was released.
> Sade-"Sweetest Taboo (J & J Remix)"



I was alive in 1985. I do remember the original track, although not from the time it was released - I probably first heard it on radio or TV several years later. This dnb mix of it is really nice - really chilled and really soulful. 7/10.





			
				Romie1092 said:
			
		

> Dont like it at all 2/10



OMG!!! You gave Blue Monday 2/10! People have been killed for lesser crimes than that!!!




New Order - The Perfect Kiss


----------



## latac

MDMAhead said:


> New Order - The Perfect Kiss


I'm sorry to do this again, but I fucking hate that sound. I gives me so much bad memories of driving somewhere boring with my parents ...
1/10


warning minimal inside and also some sick video, just don't look at it and listen to the music 8) :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxx0R56Gqns


----------



## ColtDan

^ 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eelkYFpdMQ

Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down


----------



## MDMAhead

ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eelkYFpdMQ
> 
> Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down



Warm, happy, melodic dnb. Just what the doctor ordered! 7/10.



Orbital - Fahrenheit 303


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ starts with just drumming and goes into a catchy buildup synth, adds a beat and builds up then incorporates a little acidy sounds and gets jazzy... i like how it goes deep and trancy at 6:40... some nice techno. I'd like to hear that at an intimate underground show.  It could use a little more heaviness and depth in my opinion, but its great production considering the release date.  

I listened to the whole thing and I give it a 8/10, especially considering its from 91.  

Thanks for posting, I am amused . 

here's something newer: a stereo:type track remixed by far too loud (one of my favorite breaks/electro house producers)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0wyYdFSo8I

I love that the cover says "Warning: this breakbeat contains balls and may effect your electro house"  and the track is electro house in my opinion.


----------



## ColtDan

^ 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McSGpUJv0fQ

London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix)


i love this track


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ColtDan said:


> London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix)


i love it as well. 9/10

MINX - Listen to the Way


----------



## Bomboclat

very proper choone
8/10

Now from some house
Wolfgang Gartner & Francis Preve - Yin (Original Mix)


_edit: ahhh coltdan, you posted one of my favorite DNB tunes! very very nice _


----------



## RavinRaphael

Wolfgang gartner, nice call, 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjpV3e-LDEI

Detboi-yall want mo (sinden remix)
Cheap thrills FTW


----------



## JoshE

RavinRaphael said:


> Wolfgang gartner, nice call, 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjpV3e-LDEI
> 
> Detboi-yall want mo (sinden remix)
> Cheap thrills FTW



Urgh didn't like it all 4/10

T*he Aston Shuffle - For Everyone*


----------



## RavinRaphael

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Urgh didn't like it all 4/10
> 
> T*he Aston Shuffle - For Everyone*



kinda boring and sounds like a knock off of daft punk imo. i would give it 5 tops. (im not being a dick cuz you didnt like the one i picked just dont see any thing unique in it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDhd1e1M1V4
B Rich - Everyday Hustle (AC Slater Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

RavinRaphael said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDhd1e1M1V4
> B Rich - Everyday Hustle (AC Slater Remix)



A really cheesy vocal and a really cheesy wobwob oscillating bassline. 3/10.



Will Saul - Mbira


----------



## iNguyen

5/10



ATB - Ecstasy club mix


----------



## Bomboclat

That song has never really "woo'd" me 3/10

Green Velvet - La la land (Dave Clarke remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Wow.  I really like the original but hadn't heard this version.  That intro is waaaay too busy?  Ater that, it improved heaps.  I even liked when that tribal part returned w/ the hook at around 3:00. I'm a sucker for Chicago House.  This isn't bad but I like the original better. 7/10.

Let's keep the Chicago thing going with Frankie Knuckes' "Baby Wants to Ride".


----------



## crazynate:]

booooooo haha it was alright, kinda too oldschool with the vocals... 4/10

DESIGNER DRUGS - - - "Zombies!"

this stuff is dankkkkkkk!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> DESIGNER DRUGS - - - "Zombies!"


everyday blog house 4/10

Redshape - Dead Space Mix (Edit)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Redshape - Dead Space Mix (Edit)


Certainly not a bad song but I was more interested in the picture.  I liked the drum pattern change around 4:30.  I would say its good for easy listening or background music. 7/10
Hot Streak-"Body Work"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Hot Streak-"Body Work"



A cool slice of disco - I liked it. 6/10.


LFO vs F.U.S.E. - Loop


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Anyone who doesn't like that should be forced, Clockwork Orange-syle, to listen to music that uses auto-tune and to watch "Keeping Up w. the Kardashians" and "The Hills".
9/10
Kelpe-"Quick Broken Harp"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Kelpe-"Quick Broken Harp"


awesome, has a sort of hip hop feel. makes me think of something like flying lotus. very pleasing to the ears 8/10

CFCF - Come Closer


----------



## xero18

JoeTheStoner said:


> awesome, has a sort of hip hop feel. makes me think of something like flying lotus. very pleasing to the ears 8/10
> 
> CFCF - Come Closer



7/10, really nice background beat, tapping my feet to it the whole song, haha! I don't like the vocals though, but that's only because I'm not into soul sounding vocals.

DLG - Your Eyes


----------



## MDMAhead

xero18 said:


> DLG - Your Eyes



Funky house isn't my favourite genre, but this track is done really well, with chunky beats and a cool vocal hook. I could imagine this rocking a boat party in summer! 7/10. Oh, and seeing as that was your first post, welcome to Bluelight 



Zero 7 - Destiny (Photek remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Zero 7 - Destiny (Photek remix)


makes me think of an ibiza sunset, i think the pic in the video is the sun setting at cafe del mar. smooth chill tune and the vocals are sexy 8/10 =)

Instra:Mental - Leave It All Behind


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Instra:Mental - Leave It All Behind



A funky breakbeat with some deep synths and a vocodered vocal. It sounds really fresh. I've no idea what genre it is - electro? breaks? hip hop? chillout? I certainly liked it though! 7/10.


Anthony Rother - Dualis


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Anthony Rother - Dualis


Nice dirty bass in the beginning.  I liked the slow build through the intro and those rising synth lines.  I was hoping for a bit more action though.  Overall pretty repetitive and I lost interest quickly.   4/10
DP 6-"Shine"


----------



## D's

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Nice dirty bass in the beginning.  I liked the slow build through the intro and those rising synth lines.  I was hoping for a bit more action though.  Overall pretty repetitive and I lost interest quickly.   4/10
> DP 6-"Shine"


7/10
Cool changes at every min or so, @2min gets spacey.

this shit is to funny:
Obama Vs. Fly - I Got The Sucka Remix


----------



## marsmellow

D's said:


> Obama Vs. Fly - I Got The Sucka Remix


1/10
The music is real bad. But I know it's supposed to be more of a comedy video and less of a musical piece of art, so I guess I will give the whole video a four. It made me laugh a few times. The music is painful to listen to though. 

Cosmic Baby - Magic Cubes


----------



## JoshE

marsmellow said:


> Cosmic Baby - Magic Cubes




Dude, i thankyou for introducing this song to me  It's been on repeat for the last hour 

8/10

Bass Kleph & Stellar - $pend My Money


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Bass Kleph & Stellar - $pend My Money


I would spend my money on that track!  electro funkiness all over the place!  8.5/10
mu-ziq-"Wergle the Proud"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I would spend my money on that track!  electro funkiness all over the place!  8.5/10
> mu-ziq-"Wergle the Proud"



Decent track, I liked the funk vibes. Didn't really catch my attention though. 6/10

Lamb - Gorecki (Global Communication mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Lamb - Gorecki (Global Communication mix)



Gorgeous!!! And not only is it gorgeous, it's also highly danceable!!! A real end-of-night tune   8/10.



Underworld - Pearls Girl


----------



## beta1

^
5/10.. Not that its a bad track, just not my style.

Bassnectar - So Butterfly- Can't fucking wait to go to this show in 2 days!


----------



## marsmellow

beta1 said:


> Bassnectar - So Butterfly


6/10 
It's good, but I'm not really in the mood for slow music right now...

Adam Beyer & Henrik B - Wombing


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> 6/10
> It's good, but I'm not really in the mood for slow music right now...
> 
> Adam Beyer & Henrik B - Wombing



Awesome, this is exactly how I like my techno! Hard and stomping, but still with some cool melodies. 8/10

Logic Bomb - The Third Revelation


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was a quality track. I can almost see this as the transition from Goa to Psy as it has elements from both genres. 8/10

Fred Everything - Studio C


----------



## Prodigycan

Romie1092 said:


> this is the best song ive ever heard, if you like melodic tech house you'll love it
> Henry Saiz - Madre Noche




Wow this track i give it a 9, what a track, i loved this shit best shit ive heard in ages. Anyone got a track similar to this style? what is this style called, im new to this music scene?? 




StarOceanHouse said:


> Fred Everything - Studio C



hmm 6.5/10 pretty decent track.


----------



## Wave Jumper

MDMAhead said:


> Anthony Rother - Dualis



another electro classic! I'd give it a 9/10.

Here's some hiphop: dj Krush: meiso (remixed by dj Shadow)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR0AfZoWVFk


----------



## samb834

Wave Jumper said:


> Here's some hiphop: dj Krush: meiso (remixed by dj Shadow)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR0AfZoWVFk



Im not a massive hiphop fan but I'll give that a 6/10 for production - really cool and laid back...

Im going with Fat Freddys Drop - Wandering Eye

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCJg63SziL4


----------



## Radone

samb834 said:


> Im not a massive hiphop fan but I'll give that a 6/10 for production - really cool and laid back...
> 
> Im going with Fat Freddys Drop - Wandering Eye
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCJg63SziL4



Nice song, pretty chill, although its not really my kinda tunes   8/10

Ima go with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmOC47HnwzI


----------



## mrgl

I'm on DXM right now so maybe that blurs my reasoning powers but I really like it. Very nice electro. 8/10

Denius - Not Belong Here (Telmo A Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

mrgl said:


> I'm on DXM right now so maybe that blurs my reasoning powers but I really like it. Very nice electro. 8/10
> 
> Denius - Not Belong Here (Telmo A Remix)



Not bad. I like chill, almost mellow drum & bass. 7/10

Dom & Roland - Imagination (Timecode Mix from Moving Shadow 01.1)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^ I kinda left d'n'b behind me, so I guess I'm a bit biassed. Anyway, I think it's quite monotonous, nothing interesting happening until around 6'40 then it finally kicks in. I'll give it a 6/10. 

Still, I prefer the VIP version of this track http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJR2bZH8Mmo&feature=related

Wicked tune from Urban Tribe (aka dj stingray) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F-oSl_fVOI&feature=related

Think you need to listen to this more than once to appreciate and understand


----------



## latac

Wave Jumper said:


> Wicked tune from Urban Tribe (aka dj stingray)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F-oSl_fVOI&feature=related
> Think you need to listen to this more than once to appreciate and understand


Listened to it once. I don't know, I'm not in the mood or something ... 6/10.

Mauro Picotto - iguana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p304yG34w-k


----------



## marsmellow

latac said:


> Listened to it once. I don't know, I'm not in the mood or something ... 6/10.
> 
> Mauro Picotto - iguana
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p304yG34w-k


5/10
It's okay.  Mauro Picotto has made better songs though.

Higher Intelligence Agency - Re Echo


----------



## StarOceanHouse

7/10

Oh man that was pretty good. I've been in the ambient mood lately and this fits what I'm looking for. Gonna have to check more of there stuff out.

Younger Brother - Happy Pills


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> 7/10
> 
> Oh man that was pretty good. I've been in the ambient mood lately and this fits what I'm looking for. Gonna have to check more of there stuff out.
> 
> Younger Brother - Happy Pills



Awesome song! Great intro to the album! 9/10

P.S. I like the Imagination VIP it's pretty cool, although the Timecode mix has more energy.

Eat Static - Science of the Gods


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Eat Static - Science of the Gods



Started off promising, but it went on too long without really doing anything, and I got bored of it after a while (although I did listen to it all the way to the end). 5/10.



Pole Folder - Hollow (Robert Babicz remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

MDMAhead said:


> Started off promising, but it went on too long without really doing anything, and I got bored of it after a while (although I did listen to it all the way to the end). 5/10.
> 
> Pole Folder - Hollow (Robert Babicz remix)



Interesting stuff. Some elements remind me of Sleeparchive 
http://www.discogs.com/artist/Sleeparchive

I think it's really good up untill 3 min, but then there's this IMO annoying vocal and the beat suddenly changes for the worse. Overall I'd give it a 7.

Here's anoter one from Stingray as urban tribe:  "RNA world"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOyv4ExHslI


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wave Jumper said:


> urban tribe:  "RNA world"


grabbed me from the start. wicked acid groove, really feelin it. love that part around 3:00 with the 8bit sound.  rewind =) 8/10

Photek - The Hidden Camera


----------



## Trancelator

Not a big drum'n'base fun, yet this song is quite chill - 7/10
Oceanlab - Sirens of the Sea


----------



## marsmellow

Trancelator said:


> Not a big drum'n'base fun, yet this song is quite chill - 7/10
> Oceanlab - Sirens of the Sea


3/10
The music is okay, but the vocals really kill it for me. And the part where it says "TRANCE AROUND THE WORLD" really loud, that is very out of place. I hope it wasn't part of the song. lol.

Trance used to be a whole lot better than that....

V-Tracks - Heretic Voices (Active Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Trance used to be a whole lot better than that....
> 
> V-Tracks - Heretic Voices (Active Mix)



Wicked tune, albeit a little too fast for my liking. 6.5/10.



Alex Smoke - A Moment To Myself


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Wicked tune, albeit a little too fast for my liking. 6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Smoke - A Moment To Myself



Decent minimal/ambient. 6/10

And now for a sick mix of dnb/hip-hop!

Atlantic Connection - Can't Destroy Love


----------



## Wave Jumper

levictus said:


> Decent minimal/ambient. 6/10
> 
> And now for a sick mix of dnb/hip-hop!
> 
> Atlantic Connection - Can't Destroy Love



Definetely an original combination of diffent styles. Very laidback and enjoyable tune. Still, the d'n'b pattern itself isn't that surprising or interesting to me, but in combo with the rhymes it works quite well --> 7,5/10

Here's some deep techno soul: DJ Bone - HIMBOT and change

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq3hcXCRU-0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8CPmUdJXMI&NR=1


ps: should give some props to that track from eatstatic 'cause IMO it deservers much more than a 5  definetely when you take in account it's timeframe


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> DJ Bone - HIMBOT and change


'Twas okay.  I like the rhythm and bass/808 toms/whatever but felt like the squelchy background part got in the way when the vocal was in there.  I think it made a great compliment to the section where the vocal ends and the 4x4 kick drum comes in @ 2:40.  Really disliked the snare that comes in at around 3:53.  I felt like the tune was fighting with itself; windind down but trying to build at the same time.  Altogether a mellow slab o' vinyl w/ some cool sounds but nothing to write home about.
4/10
the Glitch Mob-"West Coast Rocks (The GL Remix)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> 'Twas okay.  I like the rhythm and bass/808 toms/whatever but felt like the squelchy background part got in the way when the vocal was in there.  I think it made a great compliment to the section where the vocal ends and the 4x4 kick drum comes in @ 2:40.  Really disliked the snare that comes in at around 3:53.  I felt like the tune was fighting with itself; windind down but trying to build at the same time.  Altogether a mellow slab o' vinyl w/ some cool sounds but nothing to write home about.
> 4/10
> the Glitch Mob-"West Coast Rocks (The GL Remix)"



I didn't really like this song. I find glitch to be a gimmick and I am not a big fan of gansta rap. The "West Coast Shit" sample was also pretty annoying (something a little less subtle perhaps - I mean we know it's West Coast 'shit'). I really don't see the point of taking snippets of hip-hop songs and packaging them in a "trendy" glitch mix. Not my thing. 3/10  

LTJ Bukem Feat. DRS - Constellation

P.S. Yeah the science of the gods track is pretty special in history of psytrance. It's when Eat Static started moving to a darker sound, this was mirrored by a general transition in the scene from Goa to psytrance.


----------



## Radone

levictus said:


> I didn't really like this song. I find glitch to be a gimmick and I am not a big fan of gansta rap. The "West Coast Shit" sample was also pretty annoying (something a little less subtle perhaps - I mean we know it's West Coast 'shit'). I really don't see the point of taking snippets of hip-hop songs and packaging them in a "trendy" glitch mix. Not my thing. 3/10
> 
> LTJ Bukem Feat. DRS - Constellation
> 
> P.S. Yeah the science of the gods track is pretty special in history of psytrance. It's when Eat Static started moving to a darker sound, this was mirrored by a general transition in the scene from Goa to psytrance.



Listened to this after smoking 2 bowls...waaayyy dope lol.   Super chill great track and I don't really ever listen to this kind of music 9/10.

Neelix - Disco Decay (Felguk Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh53AJfmaLo


----------



## marsmellow

Radone said:


> Neelix - Disco Decay (Felguk Mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh53AJfmaLo


5/10
It's okay, I guess. I don't really like that type of music...

dogs on crack vs katz on k - ruin the dark (lukas remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

marsmellow said:


> 5/10
> It's okay, I guess. I don't really like that type of music...
> 
> dogs on crack vs katz on k - ruin the dark (lukas remix)



Hmmmm, I guess one can dance to anythin being under the unfluence of ... 

No, I only listened to this for a couple of seconds. In the past I really tried to give breakcore and related stuff a chance but it doens't appeal to me at all. Also I don't understand how you can listen to this at home...you'll def. make friends with your neighbour  I'll give it a 3/10. To me there's really nothing in it. 

This track is also breakcore related but it combines it with chiptunes which IMO takes it to another level:   Ceephax Acid Crew - "castilian" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQyf3d4co9o


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> This track is also breakcore related but it combines it with chiptunes which IMO takes it to another level: Ceephax Acid Crew - "castilian"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQyf3d4co9o


How funny!  I was going to post this the other day but chose mu-ziq instead.  I stumbled across Ceephax for the first time and didn't know how to feel about it.  I hadn't heard much like it before and, although I enjoyed it as a novelty, didn't think I cared for the chiptune sound.  After hearing it again this time I am positive I don't care for it.  It's a shame though because the composition itself was pretty good.  I liked the layers and the way they all worked cohesively to keep things interesting.
5/10
Beat Dominator-"123456 Bass"


----------



## watsons torment

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> How funny!  I was going to post this the other day but chose mu-ziq instead.  I stumbled across Ceephax for the first time and didn't know how to feel about it.  I hadn't heard much like it before and, although I enjoyed it as a novelty, didn't think I cared for the chiptune sound.  After hearing it again this time I am positive I don't care for it.  It's a shame though because the composition itself was pretty good.  I liked the layers and the way they all worked cohesively to keep things interesting.
> 5/10
> Beat Dominator-"123456 Bass"



got me doing robot dancing around my room 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=usXkJp09od0&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

watsons torment said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=usXkJp09od0&feature=related



Wow, I saw the names 'Caspa' and 'Rusko', and assumed this would be some filthy dubstep! But it's actually quite nice, chilled and melodic. I liked it (even if the melody did slightly remind me of the theme tune from Eastenders!). 6/10.


Drexciya - Digital Tsunami


----------



## techno_2010

MDMAhead said:


> Wow, I saw the names 'Caspa' and 'Rusko', and assumed this would be some filthy dubstep! But it's actually quite nice, chilled and melodic. I liked it (even if the melody did slightly remind me of the theme tune from Eastenders!). 6/10.
> 
> 
> Drexciya - Digital Tsunami



hmm not really my style, but i thought it was the same sounds for all 6 minutes, also very dull beat but again its not my style  2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFBmkmXNrBM

wait for the 1 minute mark


----------



## RavinRaphael

^^Shit was fun i give it 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_2g8ReehN8
dooms night (laidback luke Remix)


----------



## kayenta

RavinRaphael said:


> ^^Shit was fun i give it 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_2g8ReehN8
> dooms night (laidback luke Remix)



3/10 - I really really hate 'dirty' electro/house.

Some Estonian dubstep:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMykDFm0pD0


----------



## marsmellow

kayenta said:


> Some Estonian dubstep:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMykDFm0pD0


9/10
I have a new favorite dubstep song. 

Aes Dana - Aftermath #05


----------



## rollin_stoned

i'll give it a 5/10 at most.....don't really like that type of music though

This is from the 2008 monster massive site
First song is Fragma, I don't know what the second half is. Overall, my top fave song.


----------



## MDMAhead

rollin_stoned said:


> This is from the 2008 monster massive site
> First song is Fragma, I don't know what the second half is. Overall, my top fave song.



Rate the song above you (*youtube*). And come on - you don't even know the name of the song(s) you're asking people to rate!!!



Ed Chamberlain - Styge


----------



## rollin_stoned

MDMAhead said:


> Rate the song above you (*youtube*). And come on - you don't even know the name of the song(s) you're asking people to rate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Chamberlain - Styge



It's a mixture of songs

the first like 8 mins is Fragma's Toca Me Deadmau5 remix


----------



## Rickyo

^ No track posted so I'll jump in...

Guy J - Lamur [Henry Saiz Remix]



(Original is also great).


----------



## MDMAhead

Ed Chamberlain - Styge


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^I really liked this track. Has an almost dreamy feel to it. 8.147/10

Entheogenic - Spaced


----------



## Rickyo

MDMAhead said:


> Ed Chamberlain - Styge



er... What happened to the rating of the tune above?!


----------



## Wave Jumper

StarOceanHouse said:


> Entheogenic - Spaced



It's abit too "esoteric" for me. Some nice sounds in there, but also elements that really annoy me (eg the voice that comes in around 4:00). No, I really don't like this kinda stuff: it hasn't got an organic sound, it's just a strickly cold ambient flow with very few beats. Obviously they are aiming for a public that's into tripping and that's another thing that doesn't appeal me. I mean: I don't like music that is made especially for specific drugs, I got no problem with tripping an sich. I'll rate it 2/10.

The Ed Chamberlain track on the other hand is very nice! Reminds me of autechre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y88UzfSRal4 
Cyba Space - life (dom & roland remix) 
this used to be a big tune 10 years ago , but IMO it still sounds good today


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wave Jumper said:


> It's abit too "esoteric" for me. Some nice sounds in there, but also elements that really annoy me (eg the voice that comes in around 4:00). No, I really don't like this kinda stuff: it hasn't got an organic sound, it's just a strickly cold ambient flow with very few beats. Obviously they are aiming for a public that's into tripping and that's another thing that doesn't appeal me. I mean: I don't like music that is made especially for specific drugs, I got no problem with tripping an sich. I'll rate it 2/10.
> 
> The Ed Chamberlain track on the other hand is very nice! Reminds me of autechre.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y88UzfSRal4
> Cyba Space - life (dom & roland remix)
> this used to be a big tune 10 years ago , but IMO it still sounds good today



Not bad, didn't know Dom & Roland made such chill Drum & Bass. I've only heard 'Chronology' and a few other tracks, but I was always under the impression that he made mostly dark techstep. At first I this track didn't really catch my attention, but it gets a lot better at around 2:50 when the drumline kicks in. 7/10

Oceanlab - On A Good Day (16 Bit Lolitas Remix)

P.S. This isn't you typical Oceanlab/Above & Beyond vocalish trance, it's a really slick progressive trance remix of one of their songs. Enjoy!


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Oceanlab - On A Good Day (16 Bit Lolitas Remix)


6/10
It's not bad, but it's not amazing either. 

Alex Under - Charger

This takes a minute or so to get going, so don't rate it unless you listened to at least two minutes of it...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Alex Under - Charger


cool, had a nice driving melody to keep it moving. "charger" is a suitable name for the song. =) 6.5/10

ASC - Porcelain


----------



## monkyfunky

JoeTheStoner said:


> cool, had a nice driving melody to keep it moving. "charger" is a suitable name for the song. =) 6.5/10
> 
> ASC - Porcelain


Pretty cool. I'm not really qualified to rate this as I don't listen to much dubstep, but regardless I'll give it a 7/10. My cousin played a load of dubstep at a beach party after I'd finished with an oldskool dnb set. The crowd loved what he played and after a while I really started to get into it. That was only a couple of months ago though so I'm a dubstep noob.

Mark Knight, D Ramirez - Downpipe (Original Dub Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

monkyfunky said:


> Mark Knight, D Ramirez - Downpipe (Original Dub Mix)



You forgot to mention that this track is by Underworld (in collaboration with Mark Knight and D Ramirez)! It's ok, but Underworld are capable of _so_ much more!!! 6/10.



Underworld - Dark & Long


----------



## monkyfunky

MDMAhead said:


> You forgot to mention that this track is by Underworld (in collaboration with Mark Knight and D Ramirez)!


Valid point


----------



## Docus

MDMAhead said:


> Underworld - Dark & Long


 
Great track. Somewhat on the ambient side, puts you in the mood on first listen. Somehow reminds me of Riders on the Storm, if that makes any sense? 7/10

MJ Cole - Sincere (Nero Remix)


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Docus said:


> Great track. Somewhat on the ambient side, puts you in the mood on first listen. Somehow reminds me of Riders on the Storm, if that makes any sense? 7/10
> 
> MJ Cole - Sincere (Nero Remix)



7/10

a dubstep remix of a 2step track- interesting. the original was one of my favorite 2step tracks; this is a good remix. not really much into dubstep either but i can dig this. thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Leftfield - Song of Life


----------



## Wave Jumper

Acid Eiffel said:


> 7/10
> 
> a dubstep remix of a 2step track- interesting. the original was one of my favorite 2step tracks; this is a good remix. not really much into dubstep either but i can dig this. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftfield - Song of Life



It's ok, but sounds abit dated. Also the fact that they borrow their music for movies like 'tomb raider' is a major turn off for me --> 6/10.

This is my fav. leftfield tune btw -->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jd7zbScttQ&feature=fvw 

Here's a track that's just as old, but IMO doesn't sounded dated at all. According to current techno standards this may be considered as a chill out tune, but I think this highly danceable stuff. Also good for homelistening.
Dan Curtin - 'sentient'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpYF...5D45B207&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17


----------



## monkyfunky

Wave Jumper said:


> Here's a track that's just as old, but IMO doesn't sounded dated at all. According to current techno standards this may be considered as a chill out tune, but I think this highly danceable stuff. Also good for homelistening.
> Dan Curtin - 'sentient'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpYF...5D45B207&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17


I like that a lot - nice variety of sounds. 7.5/10

Applescal - Describe The Doc [Hernan Cattaneo & Martin Garcia Remix]


----------



## StarOceanHouse

7/10

That was pretty good. Uplifting music, perfect for sunday mornings.

Gene Farris - The Spirit (D.J. Sneak's Rebirth Mix)


----------



## Sykik

Been a while, but I'd thought i'd come back to share some thoughts and tunes.


StarOceanHouse said:


> Gene Farris - The Spirit (D.J. Sneak's Rebirth Mix)



That is some classic vocal house sounding lyrics in the back ground. I don't mind the drum beat, it's catchy, a bit empty though. The melody is soothing when it kicks. It would nice at the begining of the night, would be perfect with a cocktail 

6/10 somehow falls a bit short for me though.

Boys Noize - Heart Attack

A stand out track on Boys Noize power, second to only jeffer. Different style, but this song really hits the spot for me.


----------



## monkyfunky

Sykik said:


> Been a while, but I'd thought i'd come back to share some thoughts and tunes.
> 
> 
> That is some classic vocal house sounding lyrics in the back ground. I don't mind the drum beat, it's catchy, a bit empty though. The melody is soothing when it kicks. It would nice at the begining of the night, would be perfect with a cocktail
> 
> 6/10 somehow falls a bit short for me though.
> 
> Boys Noize - Heart Attack
> 
> A stand out track on Boys Noize power, second to only jeffer. Different style, but this song really hits the spot for me.


Top track, love Boys Noize. 8.5/10

Something techy this time...
Sydney Blu - Senses Of The Mind

Particuarly love the bass in this one.


----------



## Wave Jumper

monkyfunky said:


> Top track, love Boys Noize. 8.5/10
> 
> Something techy this time...
> Sydney Blu - Senses Of The Mind
> 
> Particuarly love the bass in this one.



To me this is waaay too commercial. The chiptune like sound around which the track is build is ok, but the beats are very poor, the vocal sample isn't appealing to me either. Very sorry, but to me this isn't interesting at all, hence 3/10.

Here's some probably lesser known electro: 'electronome' - 'bro' 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpzYGXOk4Us
watch out for the beat around 0:40


----------



## monkyfunky

Wave Jumper said:


> Here's some probably lesser known electro: 'electronome' - 'bro'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpzYGXOk4Us
> watch out for the beat around 0:40


Fairly dramatic feel to it which is quite cool. Unfortunately a lot of the sounds become annoying quite quickly, and they are incredibly repetitive which makes it quite boring. The big drum beat is ok, nothing special I would say. 4/10.

Gregor Tresher - A Thousand Nights (Dubfire Quiet Storm Remi


----------



## MDMAhead

monkyfunky said:


> Gregor Tresher - A Thousand Nights (Dubfire Quiet Storm Remi



A cool rhythm and a subtle melody. I liked it. 6.5/10.


This next track has a special place in my heart - it was the track of the night on the first night I did ecstasy, back in December 2000. Terry Francis played it as the first track of his encore, at about 6am, and it blew my mind to such a degree that, at the end of his encore, I just had to go and ask him what it was   It was this:

Photek (featuring Robert Owens) - Mine To Give


----------



## Docus

MDMAhead said:


> Photek (featuring Robert Owens) - Mine To Give


 
Sounds kinda dated for a 2000 release, though that's not necesarily a bad thing. Deep house with some tech houseness injected. Nice humming bassline. Pleasant on the ears; 6.5/10

I know everyone hates hardhouse, but give it a break this time!

Karl F. Greed of Sound


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Docus said:


> Sounds kinda dated for a 2000 release, though that's not necesarily a bad thing. Deep house with some tech houseness injected. Nice humming bassline. Pleasant on the ears; 6.5/10
> 
> I know everyone hates hardhouse, but give it a break this time!
> 
> Karl F. Greed of Sound



This is going to sound cliche, but I think I would enjoy this a lot more at a live event and/or if had some MDMA. The Eminem sample is kind of out of place, it's not really the kind of thing I like in my electronic music. 6/10

Future Prophecies - Final Fantasy


----------



## techno_2010

levictus said:


> This is going to sound cliche, but I think I would enjoy this a lot more at a live event and/or if had some MDMA. The Eminem sample is kind of out of place, it's not really the kind of thing I like in my electronic music. 6/10
> 
> Future Prophecies - Final Fantasy



all i can say is wow levictus. really fast beat, perfect for dancing  . also has slow spots thrown in there to give you a little break before exploding again love it.  

okay i got one kinda old, but still one of my faves 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vnBwf2Fxag


----------



## MDMAhead

techno_2010 said:


> okay i got one kinda old, but still one of my faves
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vnBwf2Fxag



2/10 and I'm being generous. That was terrible in every way!


Underworld - Pearls Girl (Tin There)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Good remix of one of my favorite tracks. 8/10
Man with no name - Teleport


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Man with no name - Teleport


Good quality EDM.  It would certainly get me going. 7/10
The Flashbulb-"Improvised MIDI Guitar"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The Flashbulb-"Improvised MIDI Guitar"



I enjoyed that very much!  The naive synth melodies reminded me of Aphex Twin, but with some cool funky guitar towards the end too. 8/10. Check this next one out - I think you might like it:



Mono808 - That's Right


----------



## D's

MDMAhead said:


> I enjoyed that very much!  The naive synth melodies reminded me of Aphex Twin, but with some cool funky guitar towards the end too. 8/10. Check this next one out - I think you might like it:
> 
> 
> 
> Mono808 - That's Right




9/10 
I need some chilled music like this, fucking could dream with this stuff on.
Paul van Dyk feat Rea- Let Go


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Paul van Dyk feat Rea- Let Go








 3/10. was funny watching that guy sing against the red background doing those cornball moves.

Bop + Dissident - Somnambula


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ 

Quite nice, relaxed d'n'b tune, but nothing special IMO. Also I was waiting for to track to take a different turn, but it just didn't happen.   6.5/10

I suppose most wont be very enthousiastic 'bout this, but I think it's really cool. It was originally released in 1979 if I'm not mistaken and there's a pretty good Carl Craig remix available as well, but this is the original! 

Telex - 'moscow disco'   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqlOSom5jzQ


----------



## Wave Jumper

techno_2010 said:


> okay i got one kinda old, but still one of my faves
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vnbwf2fxag



lmfao


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wave Jumper said:


> ^^
> 
> Quite nice, relaxed d'n'b tune, but nothing special IMO. Also I was waiting for to track to take a different turn, but it just didn't happen.   6.5/10
> 
> I suppose most wont be very enthousiastic 'bout this, but I think it's really cool. It was originally released in 1979 if I'm not mistaken and there's a pretty good Carl Craig remix available as well, but this is the original!
> 
> Telex - 'moscow disco'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqlOSom5jzQ



Wow old school! I liked it though, it has a really catchy vibe. It's all kind of cool that this seems to be one of the first pop-electronic songs. 7/10

"Weird Al" Yankovic - Whatever You Like

I still think this qualifies as EDM. Check out the lyrics, they are hilarious.


----------



## Docus

levictus said:


> "Weird Al" Yankovic - Whatever You Like
> 
> I still think this qualifies as EDM. Check out the lyrics, they are hilarious.


 
Yankovic delivers  The lyrics are the focus for this song and surely they are funny.
6.5/10


The Crystal Method - Get Busy


----------



## MDMAhead

Docus said:


> The Crystal Method - Get Busy



I think this might be a really good track, but it's hard to tell due to the appalling sound quality in that youtube clip. 5/10.



Kraftwerk - Planet Of Visions (live)


----------



## Sykik

... some nice electro goodness. That would be such a strange gig, seeing them all standing there so minimal like, with shaved heads. 

The bass line is nice, then it all gets crazy at about 2min, i thought it was great before then, then it's all like, here weeee go!! (not literatly). This song is great. I really enjoyed it. No real lows in it at all.

9/10. Thanks for sharing MDMAhead.

Filty Dukes - This rhythm (fred falkes remix) (this might of been put up here before, maybe, not sure but)

disco esk. Eat it up.


----------



## Wave Jumper

Sykik;7765069
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvqxCpf7q-0" said:
			
		

> Filty Dukes - This rhythm (fred falkes remix)[/URL] (this might of been put up here before, maybe, not sure but)
> 
> disco esk. Eat it up.



Good production, but it doesn't really touch me in any way. It's quite catchy though, and it's doesn't annoy me to listen to it  --> 6/10


Here's Iko with 'digital delight'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHC0E7meQc&feature=related

It's a canadian synth-wave band which have released only one album for as far as I know, but they had a major impact. (just think about groups like adult, here's an example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgXqYqTpJ8M  )


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Here's Iko with 'digital delight'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHC0E7meQc&feature=related



That was ok, but nothing special imo. 6/10.



Depeche Mode - It's No Good


----------



## K_Two

^^^^I give it 7/10. It has a sick groove and bassline. Had never heard the song before and has a very nice rock groove, good chill headbanging music. Would have liked a bit more energy felt flat. 

Old school trance song. I hate all of Tiesto's new stuff, but listened to this song for the first time last week and definitely enjoy it. And yes this video is ridiculously dated 90s style.

Tiesto-Suburban Train
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfZCd-HFFrA


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

K_Two said:


> ^^^^I give it 7/10. It has a sick groove and bassline. Had never heard the song before and has a very nice rock groove, good chill headbanging music. Would have liked a bit more energy felt flat.
> 
> Old school trance song. I hate all of Tiesto's new stuff, but listened to this song for the first time last week and definitely enjoy it. And yes this video is ridiculously dated 90s style.
> 
> Tiesto-Suburban Train
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfZCd-HFFrA



Sick! I love old shool trance from the turn of the millennium. That show looks unbelievable as well. Haters are going to keep on hating, but you have to give credit where credit is due. Tiesto gives awesome performances! I like how everyone looks a little fucked.  8/10

Now time for some more old school from back in the days. Man this makes me feel old and I am only 21! 

ARMAND VAN HELDEN - You don't know me


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> ARMAND VAN HELDEN - You don't know me


I don't even have to listen to that track.  It's imprinted on my brain and associated with so many parties.  In fact, it defines multiple years of my earlier life.  Easily a 9/10.
Here's another that seemed to play at every party during those years.


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ classic house tune indeed  8/10

Here's a deep house track from callisto - 'the cimmerian'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4Qignb5jJY


----------



## StarOceanHouse

nice, smooth track. I like my house deep. 8/10

Julien Jabre - Yalopa


----------



## beta1

StarOceanHouse said:


> nice, smooth track. I like my house deep. 8/10
> 
> Julien Jabre - Yalopa


5/10 - Just not the kinda thing I usually _love_ 

Quantic - Meaning


----------



## MDMAhead

beta1 said:


> Quantic - Meaning



Hmmmmmmmm...........not really sure this tune belongs in this thread, as there's nothing electronic about it, but it was a nice enough tune, so I'll let ya off   6/10.


Now for some classic tech-house:


Bushwacka! - Healer (house mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Bushwacka! - Healer (house mix)


Geez, where do I start?  How about with an 8/10?  That was really well produced.  I really liked how densely layered that song is.  It gave me plenty to listen to and never got boring.  I especially liked the intro.  I thought "Wow, bongos," then "Oooh...handclaps."  After the bass came in with the whole notes to hold down the low end I didn't think it could get much better but it did.  The rhythm kept building and that little ditty really got chugging along.  
MYNC Project-"R U Sure? (Ran Shani Rmx)"


----------



## Wave Jumper

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> MYNC Project-"R U Sure? (Ran Shani Rmx)"



Nothin' interesting 'bout this track IMO. It's not really repulsive either; just some mediocre beats & blips combined for no reason. 4/10

aril brikha - leaving me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMkelHK8Y1E&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wave Jumper said:


> Nothin' interesting 'bout this track IMO. It's not really repulsive either; just some mediocre beats & blips combined for no reason. 4/10
> 
> aril brikha - leaving me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMkelHK8Y1E&feature=related



Nice progressive trance. I liked this tune. 7/10

Lamb - Trans Fatty Acid (Kruder & Dorfmeister Remix)

Lamb bring you straight to the Kings of Chill: Kruder & Dorfmeister!


----------



## Docus

Wave Jumper said:


> aril brikha - leaving me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMkelHK8Y1E&feature=related


 
Chill track, but I don't fancy the vocals for some reason. They remind me too much of... Bjork. Rest of the track is good though.
6/10

Shift - Decadance


----------



## straycatphizzle

^I loves me some dark psy,  8/10

Internal Synch- Ascendens


----------



## marsmellow

straycatphizzle said:


> Internal Synch- Ascendens


7/10
This is a good goa/psytrance song. I never heard of this artist before but I like it. 

The Green Nuns of the Revolution - Megallenic Cloud


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ 8/10, classic you dont hear anything like this anymore.

Bomb-Limewax (Technical Itch Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Bomb-Limewax (Technical Itch Mix)


no denyin limewax has an ear for evil, unrelenting dnb. not what im into but its a hard track, i can hear why it appeals to listeners who favor that type of dnb 7/10

Convert - Nightbird


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Convert - Nightbird



A nice slice of old-school hardcore. I especially loved the vocal melody. This track isn't a million miles away from the stuff Zomby are making these days. 7/10.



Lusine - Two Dots


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ It's allright, abit too poppy for me, I don't like the vocals, but the sound it self is quite original. 6,5/10   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bIR_YmiuVw

joker & ginz - purple city


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that kind of sounds like if dj screw was trying to make dubstep....lol   3/10

Baron - At the drive in


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Baron - At the drive in


this has always been a favorite, the b side (st-elmo) is just as good. 8/10

Mr Sizef + Unquote - Hours Have No Reverse Motion


----------



## Wave Jumper

JoeTheStoner said:


> Mr Sizef + Unquote - Hours Have No Reverse Motion



Don't know why they call this the "future" sound of Russia 'cause in my perspective there's nothing futuristic about it. I've  hearded this all before and in a better form. D'n'b is no longer an interest of mine, 'cause I feel like it stopped evolving and it is just repeating itself. Still it's not a bad track, but I'm just not interested in contemporary d'n'b. I'll rate it 6/10.

Arne Weinberg - Solitude of the brave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89MqelU6ijs&feature=related

And yes that dubstep track is quite bizar, so I can fully understand it doesn't appeal to everyone. It grabbed my attention when I heard Jamie vex'd playing it in his set.


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Arne Weinberg - Solitude of the brave
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89MqelU6ijs&feature=related



High quality deep techno. 7.5/10.



New Order - Fine Time


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> New Order - Fine Time


haven't heard this one before... am i crazy or do i detect a hint of acid techno after the intro ? well im diggin it, has a beat that says "get up and dance!" 7/10 (nice louie v. madonna pics lol, big fan of her =)

Liquid - Liquid Is Liquid (fuck yes found a .wav rip of this ep just now... woohoo!!!)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ 
Like it alot!   9/10

Some more oldskool techno flavors: Kate B - Free (Nexus 21 remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpypHPibpac


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ9HqCtjrpc
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun exercise in electronic music. 7/10
> 
> I think this is the first "techno" song I ever heard.  After hearing it I remember thinking how terrible it was.  It seemed so simple, grating, and repetitive.  I'm glad this track is not representative of the EDM genre as a whole.  But for laughs let's see what you all think.
> LA Style-"James Brown is Dead"
Click to expand...


----------



## tekkeN

^ music for proper dancing! got that old skool flavor 8/10

this is a little more chilled but still very old skool 
*
Electric Skychurch* - "Deus"


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Electric Skychurch - "Deus"


I was reading comments about desert parties and such.  Sounds like a good time.  I grew up in an urban environment partying in warehouses and lofts so the idea of a party in the desert is so foreign and desirable at the same time.  I can see how this track would be perfect for that type of setting.  Since it doesn't sound too dated and evokes a sense of mystery I'll say 7/10.
Electric Universe-"One Step Beyond"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Electric Universe-"One Step Beyond"



Deep tech-trance. Not exactly what I'm into these days, but I still enjoyed it. 6/10.





			
				JoeTheStoner said:
			
		

> haven't heard this one before... am i crazy or do i detect a hint of acid techno after the intro ? well im diggin it, has a beat that says "get up and dance!" 7/10



It's acid house, mate! - there does indeed appear to be a squelchy 303 just after the intro - it's noticable at other points in the track too. A lot of people may be surprised to find out that New Order made acid house, but it's not that surprising given that they owned The Hacienda nightclub, and they recorded their 'Technique' album (including 'Fine Time') in Ibiza in 1988!!!


Let's have some more acid house:


Black Box - Ride On Time


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ not my usual cup of tea, but the song is just so godamn sexy 8/10

Marco Demark-Tiny Dancer (Deadmau5 Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> A lot of people may be surprised to find out that New Order made acid house, but it's not that surprising given that they owned The Hacienda nightclub, and they recorded their 'Technique' album (including 'Fine Time') in Ibiza in 1988!!!


surprising indeed. makes me wanna check out that album. interesting bit of info there. thanks  =)


straycatphizzle said:


> Marco Demark-Tiny Dancer (Deadmau5 Remix)


hmm, well its that typical deadmau5 sound. nothing wrong with it but it sounds too similar to his other tracks. lacking flavor to me. 5/10

thursday club - a place called acid (rennie's indigestion mix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

JoeTheStoner said:


> thursday club - a place called acid (rennie's indigestion mix)



I do like the some old skool acid flavors, but Rennie Pelgrim just isn't one of my fav. producers --> 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f9yDHhUipo&feature=related

X-men - professor X


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Wave Jumper said:


> I do like the some old skool acid flavors, but Rennie Pelgrim just isn't one of my fav. producers --> 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f9yDHhUipo&feature=related
> 
> X-men - professor X



not bad. i've heard a lot better electro/BB but that was kind of cool. respect to the oldies. 6/10

Claude VonStroke - Vocal Chords


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Claude VonStroke - Vocal Chords


When is Claude VonStroke ever bad?  That was fresh and pleased these robot ears verrry much.  The vocal coalescance at 3:10-35 was magical.  Cool panning effects too.  WTF?  Did he just sample a triangle? 8/10
Lazy Fat People-"Low Profile"


----------



## Acid Eiffel

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> When is Claude VonStroke ever bad?  That was fresh and pleased these robot ears verrry much.  The vocal coalescance at 3:10-3:15 was magical.  Cool panning effects too.  WTF?  Did he just sample a triangle? 8/10
> Lazy Fat People-"Low Profile"



his new album Bird Brain is great! i heard him play Vocal Chords this past Friday in LA on a Funktion 1 soundsystem (2 towers each with 3 tops/3 bins for a room with ~300 capacity.) sounded soooooo good. 

and yeah that part ~3:18 is beautiful. i love after it drops the soothing voices. 

dig Lazy Fat People but not really that track. picks up nicely towards the end but i bet it sounds great through a system. 6/10

my favorite LFP song (even though its a C2 mix). disregard the first 30 seconds of the clip. its the only one i could find.. seems like its a part of a mix.

Lazy Fat People - Pixelgirl [Carl Craig mix]


----------



## MDMAhead

Acid Eiffel said:


> my favorite LFP song (even though its a C2 mix). disregard the first 30 seconds of the clip. its the only one i could find.. seems like its a part of a mix.
> 
> Lazy Fat People - Pixelgirl [Carl Craig mix]



I guess this is Carl Craig's take on the 'mnml' sound, and he does it pretty well. It's no way near his best production, but still good enough to get a 7/10 from me 



Electronic - Disappointed


----------



## Bomboclat

A classic
7/10

Classixx dropped this song at HHM and I went nuts. Im not really a fan of Prydz, but this song is great.

Switch - A Bit Patchy (Eric Prydz Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Switch - A Bit Patchy (Eric Prydz Remix)


Beautiful production with all the right elements at all the right levels complimenting each other in all the right ways.  I liek the introduction of new elements without the composition sounding jumbled.  The breathy vocal sounds kind of like the melody from Emilio Marconi's "Ecstasy of Gold"  7.5/10

I'm still trying to wash the sound of that Electronic track out of my ears.  I feel like I've been audio-raped by a Pet Shop Boy.

Aaron Spectre-"She Knows"


----------



## Pans-Advocate

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Aaron Spectre-"She Knows"



I can imagine a DJ doing some pretty sick shit with the intro to this track.  It never really picks up into the massive fucking banger that the intro implies, though.  I really like what it turns into, but it's not what I expected given the intro ... much more chilled-out and atmospheric.  It starts out like a gut-cruncher and turns into headphone music.

8.5/10

Here's one my buddy produced ...
NTNY - Bass Philosophy


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Pans-Advocate said:


> I can imagine a DJ doing some pretty sick shit with the intro to this track.  It never really picks up into the massive fucking banger that the intro implies, though.  I really like what it turns into, but it's not what I expected given the intro ... much more chilled-out and atmospheric.  It starts out like a gut-cruncher and turns into headphone music.
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> Here's one my buddy produced ...
> NTNY - Bass Philosophy



please use youtube. 

pretty cool track but could use a bit more bass. i like the melodies though. 5/10



here's a wild one. love the 909 kick

Claude Vonstroke & Justin Martin - Beat That Bird (Donk Boys Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Claude Vonstroke & Justin Martin - Beat That Bird (Donk Boys Remix)


Housy enough with some fun samples thrown in.  6/10
More than anything, thanks for giving me a segueway into 
Johny Dangerous-"BTBWAB"
I had been waiting for the right occassion to post it.


----------



## Transcendence

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Housy enough with some fun samples thrown in.  6/10
> More than anything, thanks for giving me a segueway into
> Johny Dangerous-"BTBWAB"
> I had been waiting for the right occassion to post it.



8/10, this song is relevant to my interests. 

Mer du Japan (Teenagers Remix)

pretty mainstream don't kill me plz.


----------



## MDMAhead

Transcendence said:


> Mer du Japan (Teenagers Remix)
> 
> pretty mainstream don't kill me plz.



Short, sweet, and pretty funky (in an 80s kindof way!). I liked it. 6/10.





			
				|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to wash the sound of that Electronic track out of my ears. I feel like I've been audio-raped by a Pet Shop Boy.



I can't figure out whether that's a good thing or a bad thing!!! 'Disappointed' is pretty darn catchy, eh? - but I guess you'd expect nothing less from a collaboration between New Order, The Smiths, and the Pet Shop Boys!!!



Pet Shop Boys - Always On My Mind


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I really like Pet Shop Boys.  I heard "What Have I Done to Deserve This" when I was a wee lad and have been hooked ever since.  At the same time, I thought that Electronic track was dreadful.  I don't typically care for that style of EDM.  It's all disco balls, synths, and sequins.  But I still love PSB and easily give the above track an 8.5/10.  
...just to keep it like a friggin' circuit party up in here let's play some
Erasure-"Oh L'Amour"


----------



## CashewXD

this is good! never heard it before! 8.5/10


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I really like Pet Shop Boys.  I heard "What Have I Done to Deserve This" when I was a wee lad and have been hooked ever since.  At the same time, I thought that Electronic track was dreadful.  I don't typically care for that style of EDM.  It's all disco balls, synths, and sequins.  But I still love PSB and easily give the above track an 8.5/10.
> ...just to keep it like a friggin' circuit party up in here let's play some
> Erasure-"Oh L'Amour"



I used to love watching the video clip for Erasure's 'Always' when I was like 5. It made me think of magical worlds and adventures or something like that. 6.5/10. Not as good as Always, sry. 

On the topic of nostalgia, here a Drum & Bass track that will make you think of childhood. :D

Mistabishi - From Memory (Matrix Remix)

Sick video as well!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Mistabishi - From Memory (Matrix Remix)


yah, good track. like the male/female vocals really sounds good in this tune. awesome video as well, i like the message it says "screw working in an office, make music instead" i can dig it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 8/10

monolake - cern


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ pretty cool track 7/10


Wicked trancy techno track form the early 90ies : mazdaratti - fox hunt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCOH2kQ7ftE


----------



## spacegiraffe

Wave Jumper said:


> Wicked trancy techno track form the early 90ies : mazdaratti - fox hunt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCOH2kQ7ftE



It was alright, not much variety in the beat though for a 7 minute song though.  6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b0J8cw8ZWE


----------



## Wave Jumper

spacegiraffe said:


> It was alright, not much variety in the beat though for a 7 minute song though.  6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b0J8cw8ZWE



OMG, this is the worse possible type of d'n'b in my opinion (What's up with those guitars?). Maybe good for an introduction to the genre, somthing for teenagers, but IMO pedulum is absolute crap. This may sound appealing the first time you hear it, but it will bore you real soon. 3.5/10


Cotti - I don't give a dub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrQ3JXkT-H4


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Tracks like these remind me of why I can't get into dubstep. I like do the vocal sample. Something about the sound is just not appealing to me though. 4/10

Bryan Jones - Chicago Jack


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Bryan Jones - Chicago Jack


cool house tune with some nice vocal samples. 7/10

E.R.P. - Lodestone


----------



## Docus

JoeTheStoner said:


> E.R.P. - Lodestone


 
Pads in the background give me the chills. Do want! 8/10

Bertocucci Ferranzano - XTC Love (Promo remix)


----------



## tekkeN

^ very well produced, but heard a few songs with that repetitive 'bang bang bang' beat.. cool voice samples though! 6/10

very good techno %)
*The Advent Vs Industrialyzer* - BVR Acid


----------



## MDMAhead

tekkeN said:


> very good techno %)
> *The Advent Vs Industrialyzer* - BVR Acid



Good, but no way near as good as some of the other Advent Vs Industrialyzer tracks I've heard. 6/10.


Let's stick with the techno:


Slam - Stepback


----------



## tekkeN

yeah that's some real techno :D 9/10

bit of simple yet quite genius old skool trance
*Cosmic Baby* - The Space Track

although think I might be in the mood for Jungle now


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tekkeN said:


> *Cosmic Baby* - The Space Track


thought it was real good, i like when the melody comes in at 2:55 gave it the spacey atmosphere to fit the name of the track. i imagine listening to it out an outdoor party trippin on something and looking up at the stars. 8/10

Liquid - Sweet Harmony from the same year, 1992 was a good year for music. =)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Liquid - Sweet Harmony from the same year, 1992 was a good year for music. =)



It's been a long time since I've given more than an 8/10 in this thread, but this track is one of my absolute alltime favs!!! It epitomises everything that was great about old-school hardcore - it's melodic, euphoric, and the production is raw as fuck!!! - you just know the entire track was made in a couple of days, using nothing more than a sampler!!! Genius!!! 9.5/10.


Here comes another hardcore classic:


Renegade (aka Ray Keith) - Terrorist


----------



## Acid Eiffel

MDMAhead said:


> Renegade (aka Ray Keith) - Terrorist



9/10! 

classic for sure. i LOVE the rolling bassline. 

in the same vein: Renegade - Terrorist (Dom & Roland remix)

when the Amen kicks in @ 27 secs, i get chills. one of the top anthems of all time.


----------



## MDMAhead

Acid Eiffel said:


> in the same vein: Renegade - Terrorist (Dom & Roland remix)
> 
> when the Amen kicks in @ 27 secs, i get chills. one of the top anthems of all time.



Not as good as the original imo.........but hey, it's difficult to go too far wrong with an Amen break, some nasty bass sounds, and a euphoric piano line   7/10.



Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Not as good as the original imo.........but hey, it's difficult to go too far wrong with an Amen break, some nasty bass sounds, and a euphoric piano line   7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows



Decent drum & bass, didn't really catch my attention though. 5.5/10

Btw, the Dom & Roland mix of terrorist is fucking awesome! Original is pretty sweet as well. 

16bit - Skyline


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> 16bit - Skyline


8/10
I like this song, and I also like the Aaliyah song it samples from. 16bit is good dubstep. 

The Advent - Ice Planet Theme


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Advent - Ice Planet Theme


Certainly a bangin tune but would've liked the synths higher in the mix.  A good track to throw into the middle of a hard set. 4.5/10
The Loose Cannons-"Girls in Hats"


----------



## Dissonance

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Certainly a bangin tune but would've liked the synths higher in the mix.  A good track to throw into the middle of a hard set. 4.5/10
> The Loose Cannons-"Girls in Hats"



8/10, nice.


I've really been getting into this guys stuff, he's a favorite producer of mine lately.

"Dusty Kid-Kore"


----------



## CashewXD

^link is broken. i looked it up though.

a little repetitive but i like the beats. 8/10

The Crystal Method - Trip Like I Do


----------



## Juice.

^ Trippy as fuck. I like it. Especially near the end.

8/10

Basic Perspective - Small Step on the Other Side


----------



## tekkeN

^ yeah that's a quality sound! really euphoric trance like melody.. could sit listening at home or skank to it with a system.. thanks! 8/10

much older house 

*Global Communication* - The Groove |Modwheel Mix]


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Global Communication - The Groove |Modwheel Mix]


nice keys, bassline, deep vibe but those drum sounds are terrible and the vocal is pretty generic. 4/10
MJ Cole-"Strung Out"


----------



## Juice.

^ That is fucking sick. Amazing sample. Beautiful music. 9/10

Arnej - The Beauty That Lies Behind Those Green Eyes (Opus Outro Mix)


----------



## PinkStrawberries

thank you

10/10


Dash berlin - nightime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouuDvokpY8Q

whatta ya think about this one? 
personally I luvv it, best song on Dash Berlins new album imo


----------



## Romie1092

Awww I have a soft spot for trance especially with female vocals

9/10

if you like techno, youll love this track

The Advent And Industrialyzer / Sketch (AD-IN Mix 2) / Sketches EP


----------



## .xbuzzybeex.

5/10 probs because of my tastes tho, bit too repetitive for me. but in the eyes of a techno head, good tune possibly 7-8/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgCTzbMYKUQ

^ Sub Focus - Let The Story Begin - BBBIIIIIGGG tune 

xxx


----------



## JoeTheStoner

.xbuzzybeex. said:


> Sub Focus - Let The Story Begin -


hmm, only one track on "rock it" stood out to me and this isn't it. just not really into this style tho sub focus is a good producer. 5/10

E.R.P. - Sensory Process


----------



## rpm

JoeTheStoner said:


> E.R.P. - Sensory Process



Pretty good if a bit repetative 7/10 - will check them out, thanks for the heads up.

Moderat (Modeselektor + Apparat) - A new error
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2mTCY0CNSI


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

rpm said:


> Pretty good if a bit repetative 7/10 - will check them out, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Moderat (Modeselektor + Apparat) - A new error
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2mTCY0CNSI



It was alright. Not my type of music I guess. 5/10

Btw, I really like the Global Communication song posted a few posts earlier. This thread is awesome for finding good new electronic music. I've found a bunch cool artists like Gui Buratto, Nero, Danger and some cool remixes of song's I've already heard.

And now for some chilled downtempo. :D 

Abakus - A Whole New Way Of Looking At The Day


----------



## tekkeN

^ yes that's my kind of music.. the kind that makes you drift away smiling 9/10 

here's some tech-house

*Psycatron *- deeper shades of black (original mix)


----------



## rpm

tekkeN said:


> here's some tech-house
> 
> *Psycatron *- deeper shades of black (original mix)



Never been such a fan of tech house, but it's pretty good 5/10

OK I know its a bit cheasy and overplayed but I'm gonna do it anyway because of the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyK2gp0CAEk Major Lazor - Pod de floor


----------



## Bomboclat

That video is great, Eric Wareheim can make a great video. The video he made for Parisian Goldfish by Flying Lotus is one of my favorite music videos of all time.

Pon Di Floor was a great song at first. Whenever it was dropped at a rave or festival i went to over the summer i, and the crowd, went bonkers. Now the song is comletely overplayd and I just cant get into it like i use to be able to.

6.5/10 for me

time for some dub

Giant - Drumstick


----------



## rpm

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> 6.5/10 for me
> 
> time for some dub
> 
> Giant - Drumstick



You know I don't normaly like dubstep but that was wicked. Some nice samples 8/10

Nathan Fake - Outhouse Again a good video for the music.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> That video is great, Eric Wareheim can make a great video. The video he made for Parisian Goldfish by Flying Lotus is one of my favorite music videos of all time.
> 
> Pon Di Floor was a great song at first. Whenever it was dropped at a rave or festival i went to over the summer i, and the crowd, went bonkers. Now the song is comletely overplayd and I just cant get into it like i use to be able to.
> 
> 6.5/10 for me
> 
> time for some dub
> 
> Giant - Drumstick



Nice dubstep, I am getting more and more into it.  7/10

EDIT (since you got in front of me);


rpm said:


> You know I don't normaly like dubstep but that was wicked. Some nice samples 8/10
> 
> Nathan Fake - Outhouse Again a good video for the music.



Nice! I really the spaced out psy vibes of the song. It feels like I am going on to outer space to see the universe. That fractals video is really famous as well. 8/10 
A little bit cheezy, but a good mix nevertheless:

Kid Cudi & Crookers - Day 'n' Night (TC Remix)


----------



## Sykik

Wonders how i'm going to settle with this one. Cause I kinda dislike the pop hit, the beat is nice though.

The dnb remix is interesting. The dnb sounds are refreshing, some of them are overused, but if it works, use it. 6.5/10 

Yeah Yeah Yeah's - Head's Will Roll (A-trak remix)

Get ready for some indie-dance. (ps, came across a tiesto remix whilst watching this one on youtube, man that gets a massive thumbs down from me)


----------



## marsmellow

Sykik said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah's - Head's Will Roll (A-trak remix)


2/10
I don't like this at all. I don't like the vocals and I don't like the music either. But I can see how someone could like it. It's just not my kind of music...

Dave Davis - Transfiguration


----------



## Sykik

marsmellow said:


> Dave Davis - Transfiguration



This song has aged a little. I will try to be unbiased cause your reveiw of mine. There is some great sounds in this track, no doubt, it sits very nice. Well composed, how ever the break down suffers from ageing badly. With the smacking high hat, and the overused synth (well after this song came out, i'm sure). 

4/10.

Nenes and pascal feliz - Platinum (tech mix) Something in a similar vein from 07


----------



## mav3rick

Ooooh I really like that Sykik! Neat remix.. Good beat, love the build ups. Very cool track indeed!

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHS-CZJQ8L8

Cosmic Gate - Sign Of The Times


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHS-CZJQ8L8
> 
> Cosmic Gate - Sign Of The Times


That was really good.  The name Cosmic Gate had me thinking psy or trance but that track has house written all over it.  In fact, with the exception of the build 3/4 through, this track would be at home on any dancefloor in need of some jack.  8/10
Jamie Anderson & Peace Division - "Time Is Now (Radio Slave Panorama Garage Remix)"


----------



## D's

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Jamie Anderson & Peace Division - "Time Is Now (Radio Slave Panorama Garage Remix)"



Cool acid music lol 7.5/10
Is that some underground shit? cool funk to it.


Nu Svärord Är Det Sommar


----------



## daysonatrain

haha, sweet, and im not really into trance! 8/10

hyper-cascade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lA252Ngbdg
(not sure if this has been posted before)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

daysonatrain said:


> haha, sweet, and im not really into trance! 8/10
> 
> hyper-cascade
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lA252Ngbdg
> (not sure if this has been posted before)



Interesting sound, for some reason it reminds me of the Simcity 4 soundtrack. I am huge Simcity geek. I've been playing it for almost 13 years (started with simcity 2000) in 1997. Damn, that time seems like another world. 

Jerry Martin - Bombay/Area 52

Probably the best ambient song from Simcity 4.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Jerry Martin - Bombay/Area 52


Boring enough to put tweakers to sleep. 1.5/10
Grant Nelson-"Spellbound"


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:
			
		

> Decent drum & bass, didn't really catch my attention though. 5.5/10



Eeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!! - only a 5.5/10 for Valley Of The Shadows????!!!!!!!!! - a lot of people (myself included) consider it to be the best jungle/drum n bass track ever made!!! It was released in 1993, and not only did it begin the transition from the more euphoric hardcore sound to the darker, more bassline-driven jungle sound, but it also single-handedly launched the career of Andy C!!!

[/Historylesson]





|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Grant Nelson-"Spellbound"



When I first heard the beat, I thought this was gonna be a quite a tough, tribal house track, but then the piano came in and it turned into a nice, chilled out, loungy track instead   I liked it. 6.5/10.



DJ Hell - The DJ (Radio Slave remix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> DJ Hell - The DJ (Radio Slave remix)


7/10
This is a good track, but it's a bit too long for me. If it was cut down to about 5 minutes, I'd give it a higher rating. 

The Delta - Pop


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> The Delta - Pop


im not a fan of psytrance but i thought it was alright cause it def had a proper dark vibe 6/10

Emika - Drop The Other Scuba's Vulpine Remix


----------



## samb834

JoeTheStoner said:


> Emika - Drop The Other Scuba's Vulpine Remix



Really like this. Kinda slow and moody but has a great sound about it... Decent afterhours tune.

Clark - Growls Garden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMS3gqc7eRs


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

samb834 said:


> Clark - Growls Garden
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMS3gqc7eRs


Musically, that track is a beast. I love it; especially how it tries to hold back in the lighter parts but eventually fails every time and lets loose with force and fuzz.  But the vocal ruined it every time.  4/10
Nosaj Thing-"IOIO"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Nosaj Thing-"IOIO"



This is one of those 'meandering along' tracks - it didn't really do much, but was a nice enough soundscape nonetheless. 6/10.



Laurent Garnier - The Man With The Red Face (Funk D'Void remix)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

MDMAhead said:


> Laurent Garnier - The Man With The Red Face (Funk D'Void remix)



I like the synths used on this track, and the jazzy drums are very chill.  I'd never play this track at a party (maybe a breakfast afterparty while everyone's sitting down and chatting) but it's enjoyable music.  I like how it gets nice and melodic in the second half.  6.5/10

Trifonic - Parks On Fire


----------



## JoshE

Pans-Advocate said:


> I like the synths used on this track, and the jazzy drums are very chill.  I'd never play this track at a party (maybe a breakfast afterparty while everyone's sitting down and chatting) but it's enjoyable music.  I like how it gets nice and melodic in the second half.  6.5/10
> 
> Trifonic - Parks On Fire



Love that Trifonic - Park's on fire video  The video is something that seriously responds to and corresponds syn-aesthetically to the rhythms  8/10

Infected Mushroom - Suliman


----------



## toa$t

Romie1092 said:


> Awww I have a soft spot for trance especially with female vocals
> 
> 9/10
> 
> if you like techno, youll love this track
> 
> The Advent And Industrialyzer / Sketch (AD-IN Mix 2) / Sketches EP



this gets a big fucking yes from me. great track.

I really like the idea of the rate the song above you threads. However, I'm not too keen on the ambient, and slower medlodicy stuff that gets posted in there. No offence to you, it's just not my thing. So I was thinking, how about a separate rate the song above you thread for more serious clubbing/dancefloor rippers. By no means restricted to hard techno, I just wanna see that kind of tunes that make you lose your shit on the dancefloor. 

I'll start it off with a big ol': 

David Moleon - Mole On

for those of you unfamiliar with the game, just rate the song above you out of 10, then post another linked to a song.

sorry dude, if you dont like what's being played maybe you can change the tune of things by adding in what you'd like to hear, but the game is anything goes so you just gotta stick with it. -thizzer


----------



## Moral Decay

MDMAhead said:


> DJ Hell - The DJ (Radio Slave remix)



2/10 didnt really care for it

Burial - Spaceape


----------



## Moral Decay

toa$t said:


> I'll start it off with a big ol':
> 
> David Moleon - Mole On



7/10 I dig the peak hour thumping tech

this one might not be your taste toast

Martyn - this is insanity


----------



## d3so

Moral Decay said:


> 7/10 I dig the peak hour thumping tech
> 
> this one might not be your taste toast
> 
> Martyn - this is insanity



:[ im sorry the song kinda creeps me out... not my style at all 3/10

Roger Shah And Tenishia Feat. Lorilee - I'm Not God (Roger Shah Remix)
an absolutely beautiful song. the lyrics are so freaking moving.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmoOipSemz8


----------



## samb834

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Musically, that track is a beast. I love it; especially how it tries to hold back in the lighter parts but eventually fails every time and lets loose with force and fuzz.  But the vocal ruined it every time.  4/10



Totally agree with you... A musical beast but crappy vocals. A track like that doesn't suit vocals at all.



|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> im sorry the song kinda creeps me out... not my style at all 3/10
> 
> Roger Shah And Tenishia Feat. Lorilee - I'm Not God (Roger Shah Remix)
> an absolutely beautiful song. the lyrics are so freaking moving.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmoOipSemz8



Sorry, vocal trance isn't really my kinda thing so didn't really rate that, but had a decent beat if I was in the mood for trance. 3/10


I'm going for Popof - Toxic Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onpVRjL9pxc


----------



## Pans-Advocate

samb834 said:


> I'm going for Popof - Toxic Love
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onpVRjL9pxc



The beginning isn't too interesting.  The buildup and wah-wah effects improve it a bit but I'd have to be pretty fucked up to really enjoy this one, I think.  (Which is not to say that if I WERE really fucked up, I wouldn't!  I think I'd dance like crazy to this under the right circumstances, even if I wouldn't consider it worth owning and listening to in my free time.)  The extra percussion at 2:30 makes it more interesting.  The buildup 2/3 of the way through lasts too long, though, and when the beat comes back not a whole lot has changed.  Overall I'm giving this a 4.5/10.

Vaski - Get Down


----------



## Bomboclat

Such a banger
9/10

Switchin it up here with some old school filter house
Cassius - La Mouche (DJ Falcon Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Switchin it up here with some old school filter house
> Cassius - La Mouche (DJ Falcon Remix)



Eh I don't mind the odd filter house track, but that really wasn't anything special - it just had that same groove over and over again (which is ok if the groove is really good, but on this occasion it isn't imo!), and by the end it had really started to annoy me! 4/10.



Kraftwerk - The Robots (live)


----------



## Euphoratopia

Hmm very interesting track, be neat to view that live on some Molly =-D   (6/10)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MbbBYalam8

Used to listen to this song while preparing a shot, good times.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MbbBYalam8
> 
> Used to listen to this song while preparing a shot, good times.


I have the whole album.  I bought it specifically for that song. We _are_ so creative and so much more. 8/10
Postal Service-"Brand New Colony"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Postal Service-"Brand New Colony"



A proper song, and a nice one too. Reminded me a bit of Mercury Rev. 7/10.


This next track made my nominations for the song of the year. It'd be a crying shame if no one seconded it (hint hint  ) :


Pole Folder - Hollow (Robert Babicz Saturn Rings remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> This next track made my nominations for the song of the year. It'd be a crying shame if no one seconded it (hint hint  ) :
> 
> 
> Pole Folder - Hollow (Robert Babicz Saturn Rings remix)


I don't follow release dates too closely so I can't say that is the song of the year unless you post some other good 2009 releases.  I will say with certainty that was a dope track regardless of era or genre.  Full of jack, heavy bass, sincere and tuneful vocals, a great arrangement...I'd give it a 10 but feel like I was biased by the poster so I'll say 9/10.
Atesh K-"Ambush"


----------



## Pans-Advocate

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Atesh K-"Ambush"



I REALLY like this groove.  It's got just enough thump and drive to keep people on their feet, but it's deep enough to be suitable for headphone or household listening.  All-around, a really great track.  9/10.

Trauma Sound System - Aria Dub Void Dub Dutchess Substacja


----------



## Bomboclat

A good song, but the sound of the bass is the sound i despise most when it comes to dubstep bass sounds. It just feels too...clean. It has the bass sound, but I feel no bass; no "umph".

6.5/10

From reading your posts though, you have a great taste in music!

Mala - Alicia

A great winter time tune.
I love playing this whilst meditating during a nice rain shower.


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Mala - Alicia


8/10
That's really nice. I like it a lot. 

Caustic Window -- Humanoid Must Not Escape


----------



## ambient rhapsody

hmmm, 5/10? I didn't think it was all that great. I noticed it was recorded in the early 90s though, I could just be showing my age. I didn't get into electronic music until halfway through the current decade. 


Mt Eden - Sierra Leone

Some dubstep...I've been listening to this track nonstop, I need to know if it's as amazing as I think it is haha.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mt Eden - Sierra Leone


I like it for its production value, good vocal sample, and being laid back w/out being boring.
6.5/10
Horsepower Productions-"Fist of Fury"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Horsepower Productions-"Fist of Fury"



I loved the first couple of minutes - the melodies really sucked me in - it reminded me of 'The Private Psychadelic Reel' by the Chemical Brothers. But then after that it kindof lost it's way, and just became a bog-standard dubstep track (although I'm sure it would sound a lot better in a club, where I could really hear/feel the sub-bass). 6/10.


Here's another one of my favourite tracks of 2009:


Funk D'Void & Sian - A Raven Wheeling Overhead (vocal mix)


----------



## toa$t

8/10. that track is the absolute antithesis of what I usually like, but I just dig it for some reason. I think the name is fucking perfect too.

Worakls - Couch

Just discovered this guy. he's got a whole handful of weapons, he does.


----------



## Sykik

toa$t said:


> Worakls - Couch



Just as a preword, not the hugest fan of minimal, so let's see what happens. The bass line is enough, and it rolls enough. The drums are nice not much else to say there. The nice congo drums in the bridge is a nice touch. It gives me enough, normally minimal just falls a bit short for me. This is fine. The breakdowns are something else. 

7/10

Alex Gopher - Handguns (Dada Life Remix) Just discovered this, might be a bit behind the 8-ball here.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Alex Gopher - Handguns (Dada Life Remix)


Too noisy and a bit jumbled for my tastes.  I didn't feel like it was very danceable or even had a very consistent beat. 3/10
Nomak-"Ultimate Eternity"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Nomak-"Ultimate Eternity"


very nice lush, serene sounds. really liked the choir vocals. i could melt away to this. 8/10

Oni Ayhun - OAR003-B


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> Oni Ayhun - OAR003-B



This track is sweet.  It had me early, but then the beat died away and left a melody, and when the beat came back there was a little harmony going on too.  This track progresses very smoothly and pleasantly, and never stops unfolding, even over 10 whole minutes.  I'd love to dance to it at sunrise.  9/10

Dub Trees - Magnetica


----------



## Juice.

^ Pretty damn nice. The drums are unique. Little voice is trippy. If I was high, this would definitely be a 10/10. 

8/10

Simmons and Blanc - Something About You


----------



## daysonatrain

eh 6/10

this one is amazing imo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoFurLevE28&feature=related


----------



## Bomboclat

Sykik said:


> Alex Gopher - Handguns (Dada Life Remix) Just discovered this, might be a bit behind the 8-ball here.



A bit behind the times mate, but its all good 
I binged on that song for 2 days straight a week back. A very nice tune.

Ive wondered though, did they sample their synth from TBB's Warp 1.9?



daysonatrain said:


> eh 6/10
> 
> this one is amazing imo...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoFurLevE28&feature=related



I must admit, for just being a guy with a keyboard that songs amazing.

Sounds like something i'd hear in a Glitch Mob set.

7/10

Green Velvet - The Stalker


----------



## toa$t

never got green velvet. 2/10

Andre Bastos - Ipod Smoking (Victor Ruiz mix)

This gets my vote for track of the year, hands down. Imagine this on the big system


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

toa$t said:


> never got green velvet. 2/10
> 
> Andre Bastos - Ipod Smoking (Victor Ruiz mix)
> 
> This gets my vote for track of the year, hands down. Imagine this on the big system



Sick! I really like it! This would be awesome to hear live. Preferably with some good rolls!  8/10

16 Bit - What Time Is It?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> 16 Bit - What Time Is It?


sounds like a mix of electro-house and dubstep and not in a good way. didn't like it all. 3/10

Isolee - A Nightingale


----------



## Bomboclat

Sound quality was lacking but overall it was an alright song. Nothing special though

4/10

Ive been all over Mala this past week
so here's some more

Mala - Blue Notez


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Sound quality was lacking but overall it was an alright song. Nothing special though
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Ive been all over Mala this past week
> so here's some more
> 
> Mala - Blue Notez



Decent, a little to repetitive for my tastes. I tend to prefer more repetitive EDM live as opposed to home listening. 4/10

And now for some trance:

Cara Dillon vs 2 Devine - Black Is The Colour (Above & Beyond's Divine Intervention Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> And now for some trance:
> 
> Cara Dillon vs 2 Devine - Black Is The Colour (Above & Beyond's Divine Intervention Remix)



Big, over-the-top, epic trance, with an annoying vocal, and a complete lack of originality - it just sounds like a poor imitation of the stuff BT was making 10+ years ago. The melodies aren't even very good (good melodies are the least you expect from trance!!!). 3/10.

Check this next track out and tell me it doesnt sound like Above & Beyond except a million times better:



BT - Mercury & Solace


----------



## jam uh weezy

7.5/10

Nice. I really like the atmospheric mellow vibe...or whatever. the vocals blend in nice and smoothly too.... i''m a bt fan anyways though so i might be biased. 
B0unc3 - Crying Soul(FL mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

jam uh weezy said:


> B0unc3 - Crying Soul(FL mix)



LOL, I'm tempted to give this a high mark just for it's comedy value. It's about as cheesy as it gets - it sounds like the Vengaboys making hardstyle!!! To make matters even worse, towards the end of the track they throw in that annoying electrohouse bass sound for no apparent reason!!! I really don't like giving low marks, but this gets a 1/10 from me.


Let's have some more BT:


BT - Loving You More (Paul Oakenfold & Steve Osborne radio mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> BT - Loving You More (Paul Oakenfold & Steve Osborne radio mix)


That vocal was the only redeeming quality to that track.  It was only slightly better than the happy venga-core. 2/10
Edison-"Music Made w/ Buttons 2.0"


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was really cool. He's pretty good with that sampler. I bet it took a lot of practice. Nice little trip-pop sound. 8/10

Sufi - Sleep is Good


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Sufi - Sleep is Good



I'm probably not the right person to be rating this track, seeing as I don't generally like psytrance............but to me it just sounds the same as most other psytrance tracks - it has that same kick drum sound, that same bassline, and those same snippets of spoken-word vocal that so many other psytrance tracks seem to have. 4/10.



Vince Watson - A Very Different World (Funk D'Void epic remix)


----------



## klkl

very nice, deep, progressive track
nobody seems to be giving 10's in this thread, so I guess those are reserved for ungodly songs
9/10
edit: fuck it, time for some 10's: *10/10*

Dave Spoon & Pete Tong - Gas Face (The Japanese Popstars Remix)


----------



## K_Two

klkl said:


> very nice, deep, progressive track
> nobody seems to be giving 10's in this thread, so I guess those are reserved for ungodly songs
> 9/10
> edit: fuck it, time for some 10's: *10/10*
> 
> Dave Spoon & Pete Tong - Gas Face (The Japanese Popstars Remix)



Not a sober review by any stretch, but love the song. The breakdown was perfect especially with that killer beat then bringing it in with the melody. Leads to a huge buildup that I felt could have gone just a touch more even though I know they were trying to lead to another buildup I felt the first could have gone farther especially considering the second buildup right before the end didn't do it for me.

8/10

Going trance, way mainstream, but whatever. Great song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvPJ6Q0-vwg

Gareth Emery - Exposure


----------



## marsmellow

K_Two said:


> Gareth Emery - Exposure


7/10
I guess it's an okay song. It's better than most trance I hear these days. But it's not nearly as good as 90s trance...

X-Dream - Children Of The Last Generation


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> X-Dream - Children Of The Last Generation


that was certainly better than commercial trance.  I expecially dislike trance with vocals so that track automatically scored points for that alone.  It also had some nice rhythmic elements but was a bit tuneless/soulless for my tastes.  Still, a 6/10.
Niederflur-"Lumen"


----------



## Juice.

^ You post some great tracks bro. Nice chillout song, not really danceable. Also, cool visuals in the video. 8/10

Digitalism - Zdarlight


----------



## MDMAhead

Juice. said:


> Digitalism - Zdarlight



A nice enough slice of electrohouse. Nothing amazing, but not bad either. 6/10.


This next track is one of my favourite Orbital tracks - the moment the vocal comes in just gets me every time - so joyous and uplifting 


Orbital - Way Out


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Orbital - Way Out


epic is a word that gets thrown about a bit too casually but that track was truly epic.  It could have been the soundtrack if Tim Burton had made Blade Runner.  It was awesome and transformed so smoothly. 10/10
The Sound Republic-"It Ain't Hot"


----------



## Layzee

Tuneboy - Re-Generate It

9/10! its definately not my style of music but i definately enjoyed it... something about made me get the bumps (a word i like to use uncontrollable head nod) haha.


----------



## Bomboclat

Hardstyle has gotten extremely boring for me. ya it's fun to bump in your car with your bass turned up all the way, but i cant listen to the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and over again without eventually getting sick of it.

4/10

Where Is My Mind (Bassnectar Remix) - The Pixies

Just got released.


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Where Is My Mind (Bassnectar Remix) - The Pixies


5/10
I like the music, but it's a bit too repetitive, especially the vocals in the beginning of the song. I don't like it when a song repeats the same four words over and over like that. 

Jega - Geometry


----------



## Bomboclat

Out of all the parts of the song I didn't think someone would comment on that, ha!


7/10 on your song
Very mellow and had nice clean deep beats.

Flying Lotus - GNG BNG

I tend to binge on flying lotus for days at a time periodically and today my favorite song out of the binge was GNG BNG (and of course Parisian Goldfish, but Ive posted that before)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Out of all the parts of the song I didn't think someone would comment on that, ha!
> 
> 
> 7/10 on your song
> Very mellow and had nice clean deep beats.
> 
> Flying Lotus - GNG BNG
> 
> I tend to binge on flying lotus for days at a time periodically and today my favorite song out of the binge was GNG BNG (and of course Parisian Goldfish, but Ive posted that before)



Interesting song Thizzer. Kinda reminds of Amon Tobin or something. I also like the 'video clip' but Cali is one favorite places in the US. =) 7/10

@marsmellow
Good choice with X-Dream. They make some of the best Trance around, too bad most people who listen to 'Trance' have never heard of them.

@MDMAhead
I like BT (the song you posted is sick!) quite a lot and in general I really like late 90's/early 2000's trance, but occasionally I like to check out new epic trance. Above & Beyond might not the second coming of Christ but in my book they make decent trance.

Deadmau5 - Strobe (DJ Marky & S.P.Y. Remix)

Plz, don't judge this just because the original is by Deadmau5! Marky makes some sick Drum & Bass.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Deadmau5 - Strobe (DJ Marky & S.P.Y. Remix)


i had a feeling i was going to like it during the intro, chill atmospheric vibe going. when the string and piano come in reminded me of music in a movie. when the drums and bass come in it takes a twist into a more sinister sound which is interesting because during the intro i thought it would be more atmospheric and uplifting. overall i like it 7/10

Function - Variance IV (Regis Edit)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Function - Variance IV (Regis Edit)



Excellent minimal electronica with a hypnotic drum pattern, and some dark, trippy synths. Reminded me of Plastikman. 8/10.



Plastikman - Disconnect


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The melody was quite hypnotizing, almost dreamy....and I like dreamy type stuff. 

7/10

Solar Fields - Sol


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Solar Fields - Sol


loved it, intro i envisioned glaciers, snow covered mountains n' forests. then whent he beat comes in i see polar bears, penguins and wolfs wandering around. really nice piece of music there. 8/10

Seba - Dangerous Days


----------



## Cyc

^ Cool track. 8.5/10. Really reminds me of RITM AK1200's Epic Lounge Mix.  This isn't my submission, but check This out. It's a long ride, but worth it.

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Photosynthesis


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Cyc said:


> Carbon Based Lifeforms - Photosynthesis



I'm a pretty big fan of psybient in general, and this track doesn't disappoint.  The vocal samples get on my nerves after a bit, but other than that, this is pretty sweet.  7/10

Terra Nine - No Return (Ott Remix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track deserves a 10/10. The track was so beautiful and I loved the vocals. One of the best ambient tracks I have ever heard.

Goasia - Taboo


----------



## tekkeN

^ ooh liked that, a cut above a lot of goa/psy.. only really enjoy it when i'm out an I know it would be a fun track to dance to manically 8/10

what do people think of a bit of Lindstrom? 

*Lindstrom* - I Feel Space


----------



## MDMAhead

tekkeN said:


> what do people think of a bit of Lindstrom?
> 
> *Lindstrom* - I Feel Space



Loved that track ever since I first heard it on Mandy's 'Body Language volume 1' CD (one of my alltime fav mix CDs!). That was back in the days before electrohouse went shit. I'm gonna give it 8.5/10.


Here's another track from that same mix CD (unfortunately the youtube sound quality isn't very good, but what can ya do???!!!!!):


Slam - This World (Robag Wruhme vocal mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Slam - This World (Robag Wruhme vocal mix)


wicked. the beat was nice and funky. good use of the stuttering vocals. nice breakdown with the strings and vocals as well. never a dull moment. 8/10

Levon Vincent - Double Jointed Sex Freak (Part 2)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> Levon Vincent - Double Jointed Sex Freak (Part 2)



I've always kind of been confused by what the genre name "tech house" refers to.  If it's all like this, give me more!  Fucking awesome track!  10/10

Beats Antique - 100 Eyes


----------



## straycatphizzle

7/10, very relevant to my interests, nice mixture of violin and tribal drums

The Changeup- Rob Threezy (Jokers of the Scene Remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

Really like this track! Sounds fresh, very well produced & lots of variation. 9/10



THe Speedfreak - the japanese track  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGIo5jzbIw


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> THe Speedfreak - the japanese track  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGIo5jzbIw



I loved the melodies during the breakdowns..............but other than that, this is basically a cheesy happy hardcore track, with beats so fast that only a speed-freak could dance to it!!! 4/10.



Vince Watson - Rendezvous


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Over here it's called "frenchcore"  
I agree with ur comment that it is a pretty simple tune and indeed those breakdown moments are what makes it interesting, otherwise it would have been absolute crap  I'm really not into this genre, but I think it's good for a laugh now and then. Still I really think it's possible to dance to this without speed or other substances.

This planet E tune is quite nice indeed! Nice melodic wave techno, just the way I like it. 8,5/10


Essential vocal house tune 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6utX65C3ow&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wave Jumper said:


> Essential vocal house tune
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6utX65C3ow&feature=related


im really feelin this. love the vocals, i have a feeling ill be singing along to this well into the new year! 9/10

Circa - Ida


----------



## nixar

JoeTheStoner said:


> im really feelin this. love the vocals, i have a feeling ill be singing along to this well into the new year! 9/10
> 
> Circa - Ida




Oooh, that's a fun spacey track.  The girl's voice is haunting in a pretty way!
I liked about 2:55 a lot.
8/10

Current Valve - Clear Blue Water

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOufCSsEPmw

Oh and first post !


----------



## Juice.

A good beat, partially ruined by cheesy vocals. Vocals aren't all bad though, it's something I could REALLY get down to if I was rolling. I like it. 8/10.

Edit: I downloaded a high quality version of that song and now I'm addicted to it. Thanks bro. 9/10.

Pryda - Waves


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Juice. said:


> Pryda - Waves


The outro is my favorite part.  7/10
Mimosa-"Get Em"


----------



## Tenchi

Wasn't really keen on the intro, but it definitely grew on me as the track progressed

7/10

VNV Nation - Electronaut


----------



## marsmellow

Tenchi said:


> VNV Nation - Electronaut


8.5/10
I like this a lot. For some reason it makes me think of a war between different races of aliens. It would be good in a soundtrack of a sci-fi movie. 

Pete Namlook & Biosphere - The Fires Of Ork I


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Wow! Really like that beat that comes in at 1'30. This is some real deep shit! Hypnotic tune 9/10

To Joe the Stoner: if ya like Round 2, you should also check Round 1 (brother). Besides it are the guys from Basic Channel (aka Maurizio) who are behind it.

Oldskool Garage tune from MJ Cole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDpuWKL8VkA&feature=related


----------



## Tenchi

Doesn't really float my boat in all honesty but it is nicely produced, so I'll give it a 5/10.

Something a little different from me this time round:

Ayria - DOS


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Tenchi said:


> Ayria - DOS


That track is like rough sex to me.  It didn't seem appealing at first but became more enjoyable as it progressed. 
6/10
Venetian Snares-"Hand Throw"


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ it's ok for a breakcore track. I like the vocals in the first half of the track as well. But still, I just don't like this genre at all. Also I think it's abit pretentious and it lacks the humouristic touch I sometimes find in Shitmat's tracks. It's so exagerated to the point that it becomes really annoying (I've had it with amen breaks). To me this comes over as a producer who is desperately trying to be cool, but simply isn't. IMO you really need to be under the influence to dance to this. Still some good elements in here: 4/10

Ceephax live! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7n32RNwFac


----------



## Tenchi

Reminds me of Welle Erdbal, with somewhat less finesse. 6/10

Pride and Fall - Border

I must admit, I'm loving this track atm.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Tenchi said:


> Pride and Fall - Border


I didn't care for the verses, especially those triplets thrown into the bassline but the chorus/hook was mighty enveloping.  It reminds me in some ways of Prick or old Apoptygma Berzerk. 6/10
Apoptygma Bezerk-"Love Never Dies"


----------



## Tenchi

I don't even need to listen to that one to know how much I love it.  Can't abide by their new stuff though. 9/10

Rotersand - Dare to Live


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Tenchi said:


> I don't even need to listen to that one to know how much I love it.  Can't abide by their new stuff though.


It is truly terrible.


Tenchi said:


> Rotersand - Dare to Live


That's a nice strong track.  It's trancy and tough at the same time and incredibly danceable.  That would be a blast around a peak. 7/10
Format:B-"Knarzer Roller"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wave Jumper said:


> To Joe the Stoner: if ya like Round 2, you should also check Round 1 (brother). Besides it are the guys from Basic Channel (aka Maurizio) who are behind it.


will do! =)


|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Format:B-"Knarzer Roller"


i like this track, doesn't blow me away but it has a nice groove and cool sounds. 7/10

Ben Klock - Subzero (Function Regis aka Sandwell District Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Ben Klock - Subzero (Function Regis aka Sandwell District Remix)


8/10
This is good but I wish it was faster and harder.

Reeko - El Abrazo Del Mar


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> 8/10
> Reeko - El Abrazo Del Mar


Well-produced, hard, dark techno gets two thumbs up in my book.  8/10
Julian Smith-"Techno Jeep"


----------



## Romie1092

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Well-produced, hard, dark techno gets two thumbs up in my book.  8/10
> Julian Smith-"Techno Jeep"


hahaha I like it 7/10

Robsounds - Scarlett (Original Mix)


----------



## straycatphizzle

7/10 quality house track,made my feet bounce around

Big Time Charlie- On the Run


----------



## Romie1092

Nice tune except the vocals kinda killed it for me 6/10

Orbital - Halcyon (Tom Middleton Re-Model)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Romie1092 said:


> Orbital - Halcyon (Tom Middleton Re-Model)


I like how it starts really deep and funky and then builds power between 4:30 and 5:00.  The only thing I would have liked would have been a harder kick or add'l rhythm track after the build instead at around 6:00 to give it a bit more oomph.  Otherwise a solid 8/10.
Museum-"She Was Asking For It"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I like how it starts really deep and funky and then builds power between 4:30 and 5:00.  The only thing I would have liked would have been a harder kick or add'l rhythm track after the build instead at around 6:00 to give it a bit more oomph.  Otherwise a solid 8/10.
> Museum-"She Was Asking For It"



Decent, although I can't really say that any part of the song caught my attention. 6/10

Phynn - Escape


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Phynn - Escape


nice uplifting trance, i like it. 6.5/10 

Milton Bradley - Derealization


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Deep and Dark minimal techno.  I dig it, but it could use a bit more of a push, like a heavier bass beat. 

7/10

Adam Freeland - Under Control (Alex Metric Remix)


----------



## Romie1092

^ dunno if you classify that as electro house, normally dont like electro house but that song was different and pretty ciool IMO, 7/10

more prog house

Secret Cinema - Kurzweil

 this thread, so good for discovering new tunes


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:
			
		

> ^^ Over here it's called "frenchcore"
> I agree with ur comment that it is a pretty simple tune and indeed those breakdown moments are what makes it interesting, otherwise it would have been absolute crap  I'm really not into this genre, but I think it's good for a laugh now and then. Still I really think it's possible to dance to this without speed or other substances.



Happy hardcore (or 'frenchcore') reminds me of going to fairgrounds as a kid (like 15 years ago) - they always used to play that kindof music on the rides - I guess it is good for a laugh 

As for being able to dance to it.........hmmmmmm..........with my retarded dancing style, I just couldn't dance that fast - at least not for any period of time. Maybe I need to learn a new way of dancing, hehe 





Romie1092 said:


> more prog house
> 
> Secret Cinema - Kurzweil



I liked it - deep and synthy - reminded me of Funk D'Void (although not quite as good as Funk D'Void imo). 6.5/10.



Anthony Rother - 64 Bit Audio


----------



## straycatphizzle

hes got the right idea, just way too subtle for me, not exactly something that makes me bounce 5/10

D.I.M & TAI- Lyposuct


----------



## marsmellow

straycatphizzle said:


> D.I.M & TAI- Lyposuct


4/10
Almost all electro annoys me, and this song is no exception. The beginning was decent though.

BT - Fibonacci Sequence


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> BT - Fibonacci Sequence


that was fuckin dope as hell! cool vid too. 8/10

Shed - ITHAW


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Shed - ITHAW



That was ok - some nice deep sounds, although it didn't blow my mind. 6/10. By the way, 'Fibonacci Sequence' is a sick track!!! - I would've given it 8/10 too 



Trinity Hi-Fi - Turn The Lights Down (Dave London remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Trinity Hi-Fi - Turn The Lights Down (Dave London remix)


i was feelin it from the get-go thinkin of givin it a 7 but then at 4:11 when the beat drops after the breakdown i got lost in the music and was hypnotized staring at the picture of the beach and i envisioned myself sitting under that umbrella staring at the ocean in total peace. love the soft vocals "turn the lights down and start the music" auditory bliss my friend. 8/10

Cio D´Or - Goldbrokat


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Cio D´Or - Goldbrokat


7/10 
This is good. It reminds me of walking in a forest on a warm summer day, which is nice because it's really cold and snowy where I am right now. 

Lemon Sol - Polymorph


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:
			
		

> love the soft vocals "turn the lights down and start the music" auditory bliss my friend. 8/10



I always thought it was 'Turn the lights down, don't stop the music' - I always thought it would be the best track ever to begin an encore with - y'know - it's 7am, the DJ finishes his set, the lights come on, and everyone thinks the club night is over............but then the lights go back off, and the DJ plays a track that has the lyrics 'Turn the lights down, don't stop the music' 





marsmellow said:


> Lemon Sol - Polymorph



Warm, lush, deep techno. This isn't really a club track, but would be awesome to listen to at home whilst coming down after a club night.............or maybe whilst tripping   7/10.


This next track is possibly the best intro track ever:


Envoy - Prologue 02


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Sorry to interrupt, but the OP said nothing about it having to be electro, where'd that come in?

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't 'electro' mean electronic in general? THerefore... everything electronic is included.


This is the electronic music forum, the music played in here comes from computers and electronic machines. If the music you consider electro comes from guitars, drums, etc (even with a electronic keyboardist) it belongs in NEMD. Look at it this way, if you were at a festival, would the music you want to post here be played in the electronic/dance tent, or with the rock/rock-esque bands? If you feel as if it falls in the latter catigory, try NEMD. -Thizzer


----------



## Romie1092

For an intro its pretty cool, needs a beat to drop after the end of it ! I dunno 6/10 : /

Meat Beat Manifesto - Mindstream (Orbital remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> I always thought it was 'Turn the lights down, don't stop the music'


on another listen, u are correct =) i tried finding a high quality mp3 of the track, but the only site i found it on was in russian, and after clicking every link on the page and no help from google translator i gave up  hehe



Romie1092 said:


> Meat Beat Manifesto - Mindstream (Orbital remix)


just one of the many reasons why orbital is in my top 5 producers. 9/10 

Wax - 20002-B


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Wax - 20002-B

I liked the beat and the mellowness of the song.  7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_IhTw6Dz4w

Younger Brother - Sleepwalker pt II


----------



## kenzboard

Like it.  7/10.


Darren Tate & Jono Grant - Let the Light Shine In
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1Ys_suNZ2M


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

kenzboard said:


> Darren Tate & Jono Grant - Let the Light Shine In
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1Ys_suNZ2M



I like this. Nice and euphoric, yet not cheezy; the way Trance should be. The only thing that was weird was the silence in the middle of the track. 8/10

Shpongle - Around The World In A Tea Daze (Ott Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:
			
		

> on another listen, u are correct =) i tried finding a high quality mp3 of the track, but the only site i found it on was in russian, and after clicking every link on the page and no help from google translator i gave up  hehe



I'm pretty sure I searched for it ages ago too, but couldn't find it. It sucks that there's so many great tracks that were only ever released on vinyl, and so the only way you can get it as an MP3/WAV is if someone rips it. The sound quality of the youtube clip isn't great - I'd love to be able to listen to a better quality version of it 




levictus said:


> Shpongle - Around The World In A Tea Daze (Ott Remix)



I didn't mind that at all - it was nice and chilled. I'll give it 6/10 for now, although I feel that I really need to hear it whilst on drugs in order to give it a fair review (that's not a criticism of the track, as I do love listening to music whilst on drugs  )


From one dubby ambient track to another:


Primal Scream - Higher Than The Sun


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Primal Scream - Higher Than The Sun



Great song. However I always thought this song was made by The Orb, this version sounds almost exactly the same, except that it's much shorter (The Orb version I have is like 8 minutes long). 8/10

@MDMAhead

Yeah, Shpongle definitely sounds awesome when fucked up.

@JoeTheStoner

If you want you can PM that russian page. I can read Russian and maybe I can help you out.

New Order - Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> New Order - Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix)



Twisted acid techno that bears almost no resemblance to the original 'Confusion', but is still absolutely fuckin' sick!!! - I could imagine Richie Hawtin dropping it near the end of one of his sets, in order to achieve maximum headfuck   8.5/10.

The version of 'Higher Than The Sun' I posted is from Primal Scream's 'Screamadelica' album. The track was written by Primal Scream, but produced by The Orb. I've just done a little research, and it turns out that The Orb did also do a longer mix of the track, called 'Higher Than The Orb', although I couldn't find it on youtube 

Anyways............your track gives me a convenient excuse to post some more New Order (not that I really needed an excuse  ):


New Order - Temptation (live)


----------



## straycatphizzle

by jove they've still got it 8/10

Excision & Datsik- Boom


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> @JoeTheStoner
> If you want you can PM that russian page. I can read Russian and maybe I can help you out.


pm sent =)


straycatphizzle said:


> Excision & Datsik- Boom


i liked that more than i thought i would after the first minute. made me think of a cyborg warrior booting up getting ready for battle. also liked the wind instrument used had an eastern asian sound to me. while listening i can't shake the thought of samurai cyborgs. *7/10*

Miss Kittin & the Hacker - PPPO (Function's Sandwell Mix)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> Miss Kittin & the Hacker - PPPO (Function's Sandwell Mix)



This is some trippy shit.  I like it.  It's not often that a track will get halfway through before I realize I've gotten lost in it ... the first time I listen to it.  It's something I'd never play for anyone else, or even listen to very often, because it just seems so weird for some reason ... but I'm glad you linked me to it and I listened to it.  The sonar ping effect reminded me of times on the Nautilus X (a mutant vehicle that I helped crew at Burning Man this past year).  Good stuff but a little too far off the beaten path for me to write home about.  7/10.

Time for some classic shit ...
DJ Krush - On The Dub-ble


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ holy shit man, hypnotizing, for some reason it felt somewhat latin american haha 7.5/10

Born Slippy-Underworld (live)


----------



## rollin_stoned

straycatphizzle said:


> ^ holy shit man, hypnotizing, for some reason it felt somewhat latin american haha 7.5/10
> 
> Born Slippy-Underworld (live)



song was good up until the guy started singing /: than started to get a bit better but never got as good as in the beginning

Showtek MC DV8 - Shout out Donkey Rollers Remix

sooooo good, it's what got me into hardstyle %)


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but the OP said nothing about it having to be electro, where'd that come in?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't 'electro' mean electronic in general? THerefore... everything electronic is included.
> 
> 
> This is the electronic music forum, the music played in here comes from computers and electronic machines. If the music you consider electro comes from guitars, drums, etc (even with a electronic keyboardist) it belongs in NEMD. Look at it this way, if you were at a festival, would the music you want to post here be played in the electronic/dance tent, or with the rock/rock-esque bands? If you feel as if it falls in the latter catigory, try NEMD. -Thizzer



Perhaps it falls in both genres. The Prodigy is labeled techno and/or electronic by most record stores, iTunes and other media players.. yet, some people criticize that band and others ie. Justice, Crystal Method... for being not electronic, and still falling into the category. I was just wondering if they were being ..dumb, or if I missed something, regardless if ones personal opinion is that only trance is electronic.. (lol) other groups that aren't quite so "purely electro" still fall into the category. BTW, No offence or hard feelings & bassnectar is my new favorite... Can't believe I hadn't known about it before. 


Showtek MC DV8 - Shout out Donkey Rollers Remix - 6/10
Really good until the guy started singing...

Chrome - VNV Nation
Not necessarily club, but still electronic. IMO sounds like...REM meets MSI


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> Not necessarily club, but still electronic. IMO sounds like...REM meets MSI


I like the intro but the song reminds me of an entire genre caught between synthpop and industrial that I just don't care for.  4/10

Live drums on this next one
Jojo Mayer and Nerve-"7even"


----------



## Juice.

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I like the intro but the song reminds me of an entire genre caught between synthpop and industrial that I just don't care for.  4/10
> 
> Live drums on this next one
> Jojo Mayer and Nerve-"7even"


I've never heard anything like it. Interesting experimental sounds, awkward drums. I don't like the first half or so of the song at all. Near the end it gets interesting. 6/10.

Apex - Falling


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Juice. said:


> I've never heard anything like it. Interesting experimental sounds, awkward drums. I don't like the first half or so of the song at all. Near the end it gets interesting. 6/10.
> 
> Apex - Falling



It's alright. Nothing special though, it didn't really do much for me. 5/10

And now for some 'music of the future' (techstep), it's too bad I didn't listen to electronic music, let alone drum & bass when this was released (I was 12).

Ram Trilogy - Titan


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Ram Trilogy - Titan


7/10
This is good, but it does seem a bit repetitive to me. Not too bad though...

Black Sun Empire - Smoke


----------



## Pans-Advocate

marsmellow said:


> Black Sun Empire - Smoke



The drums in the first half seem kind of annoyingly frenetic but once the heaviness kicks  in this becomes really awesome.  I'm usually really picky about drum'n'bass but this stuff pretty much slays.  9/10

Nathan Fake - Outhouse


----------



## nolys

rollin_stoned said:


> song was good up until the guy started singing /: than started to get a bit better but never got as good as in the beginning
> 
> Showtek MC DV8 - Shout out Donkey Rollers Remix
> 
> sooooo good, it's what got me into hardstyle %)



such a tune  i give it 8/10, its amazing live too

if you like hardstyle try some d-block & s-te-fan and headhunterz if you havnt had the pleasure of doing so yet :D

 - - - - D-Block & S-Te-Fan - Music Made Addict  some nice hardstyle..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG0cAuNArb8


----------



## nolys

hmm i duno i dont like hardcore much 
i only really like some angerfist when it comes to hardcore...
or if its live :D hardcore live on some X is some truly awesome shit:D

i would say 7/10


----------



## Cyc

Well since the person above me didn't post a song, I'm going to capitalize and get the ball rolling again.

Antennasia - Pegasus


----------



## MDMAhead

Cyc said:


> Well since the person above me didn't post a song, I'm going to capitalize and get the ball rolling again.
> 
> Antennasia - Pegasus



That was nice enough, but I was expecting it to do something more - y'know - to evolve in some way, whereas it just kindof meandered along. 6/10.



ADULT - Hand To Phone


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Pans-Advocate said:


> Nathan Fake - Outhouse



Still has not been reviewed.


----------



## straycatphizzle

Nathan Fake-Outhouse... very interesting, its like dnb remix of a BoC song 7/10

Dirtyphonics-Quarks


----------



## MDMAhead

straycatphizzle said:


> Dirtyphonics-Quarks



Sorry, but that was terrible. It was completely devoid of any subtlety, and just alternated between cheesy drum n bass and cheesy dubstep, complete with those cheesy, annoying wobwobwob bass sounds that I've heard a million times before. 3/10.



ADULT - Hand To Phone


----------



## Wave Jumper

MDMAhead said:


> ADULT - Hand To Phone



Yeah, no need to listen to this 'cause I know this all too well. Classic tune! 8.5/10


The vision - K-force
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1AQYYqO50s&feature=related


----------



## nolys

Wave Jumper said:


> Yeah, no need to listen to this 'cause I know this all too well. Classic tune! 8.5/10
> 
> 
> The vision - K-force
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1AQYYqO50s&feature=related



i would give that a 7  was pretty sweet and im not an acid fan so i think 7...

since my last song didnt get rayted ill go again

D-Block & S-Te-Fan - music made addict  ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG0cAuNArb8


----------



## Wave Jumper

MDMAhead said:


> Happy hardcore (or 'frenchcore') reminds me of going to fairgrounds as a kid (like 15 years ago) - they always used to play that kindof music on the rides - I guess it is good for a laugh



Yes, the scene is probably very silly. In general this genre really stinks, but there r always some exceptions. The speedfreak is definitely one of the more interesting producers, who's also into other genres (  e.g. speedfreak as biochip C (remixed by J&H) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mndGu7MHbg ) There's alot of variation in his music and he includes funny samples. So, yeah it's good for a laugh, but IMO it has some artistic value too (good production to start with).  



MDMAhead said:


> As for being able to dance to it.........hmmmmmm..........with my retarded dancing style, I just couldn't dance that fast - at least not for any period of time. Maybe I need to learn a new way of dancing, hehe



Don't know, but there are many sounds to dance to, maybe you should ignore the all too fast rythems and focus on something else? Still to me the tempo is still graspable, unlike with some of that breakcore stuff.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

nolys said:


> i would give that a 7  was pretty sweet and im not an acid fan so i think 7...
> 
> since my last song didnt get rayted ill go again
> 
> D-Block & S-Te-Fan - music made addict  ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG0cAuNArb8



I can't really say I liked this is. Not my kind of stuff. Is this like Hardstyle or something? Although it's definitely better than most songs of this style, the drop was kind of cool. I really can't stand the cheezy melodies. They used to play this kind of shit in my old gym. 4/10

This song is insane. This was one of the first EDM songs that I loved. And this was before I discovered Infected Mushroom (this was back when they made good psytrance) and Simon Posford. Bonus points for whoever can guess which videogame this was featured in :D.

Slyder - Score (Original Mix)


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Bonus points
gta 3. Ha :D

6.7/10 after 5:00 or so - 7.5/10
I like this track but it's not something I just play on my iPod and dance around at random....
If there was more going on in terms of melody It'd be bumped up to an 8, but that would also change the style of music it is. Which is usually no good.  SO as a non liker of 'trance' as a generality, I give this thumbs up score. It's crazy how many different types of electronic music there are it's amazing. Unfortunately nobody seems to agree on taste because of this.


Dj C-Vaughn & J-Virtue - Escape from Oz

I love C-Vaughn, his weekly used to be free a couple years ago, until he got signed *sigh*


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Quite nice & original breakz tune. That vocal sample does become abit annoying in the end, but all in all it's allrite. 6,5/10


TC Crew - I can't do it alone 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFC7Rt4X88w


----------



## straycatphizzle

^^ For some reason i cannot bring myself to dislike a house track with RnB vocals and a decent synth 7.5/10

Deadmau5- Strobe ( Plump DJs Remix )


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow Plump DJs murdered that track. Turned a song I wasnt fond of into a song im downloading as I type this! 8/10

Ive been binging on this song as of late. It puts me in such a good mood!

Burns - Disko


----------



## Sykik

Listens to that plumb dj's remix. EPIC BANGER. thanks straycatphizzel. I lol'd at the noob tube posters saying "wtf is this crap"... just listened to the orginonal. nothing special, but that remix is gold.



			
				thizzer said:
			
		

> Burns - Disko



Noisey disco, a man of my heart. You must be teasing me to give a review. It has all the elements. A nice disco esk, melody, floating along. With a broken bassy groove. Breakdown is sufficent to give you a run for ya money. 

8/10 

Bag Raiders- Nill By Mouth (nightlife remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sykik said:


> Listens to that plumb dj's remix. EPIC BANGER. thanks straycatphizzel. I lol'd at the noob tube posters saying "wtf is this crap"... just listened to the orginonal. nothing special, but that remix is gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Noisey disco, a man of my heart. You must be teasing me to give a review. It has all the elements. A nice disco esk, melody, floating along. With a broken bassy groove. Breakdown is sufficent to give you a run for ya money.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Bag Raiders- Nill By Mouth (nightlife remix)



Cool! I like! I really dig the 80's style electro vibes. At first I though this was an old skul song, but then I looked them up on discogs and that song was released in 2007. Very cool video as well. Some of the scenes are insane! 7/10

Massive Attack - Eurochild


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Massive Attack - Eurochild



Good, but not as good as this session version of the track (your version gets 7/10):



Massive Attack - Eurochild (session recording)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Massive Attack - Eurochild (session recording)


awesome. it fits the mood im in right now perfectly, half past midnight, loungin smoking a cig. i love the voices especially the deeper one. *8.5/10* 

Sabre - One Man Jettison


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ At first I was abit annoyed with the orchestration, but as the song progressed I started to like it more and more. No, it's a very well crafted, atmospheric d'n'b track! Nice one 8/10

Tangible - Theory Proliferation (Ultradyne remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqihLyZOCjg


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Wave Jumper said:


> ^^ At first I was abit annoyed with the orchestration, but as the song progressed I started to like it more and more. No, it's a very well crafted, atmospheric d'n'b track! Nice one 8/10
> 
> Tangible - Theory Proliferation (Ultradyne remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqihLyZOCjg


I like the vocal sample processed and panned adn a decent bassline but otherwise, that track is a noisy heap.  The chords are funky in a bad way and the pitch-bent chimey sound makes it sound like the record is warped.  Add to that the deplorable youtube sound quality it gets a 3/10.
4 Hero-"Mr. Kirk's Nightmare (Immortal Minds Rmx)"


----------



## nolys

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I like the vocal sample processed and panned adn a decent bassline but otherwise, that track is a noisy heap.  The chords are funky in a bad way and the pitch-bent chimey sound makes it sound like the record is warped.  Add to that the deplorable youtube sound quality it gets a 3/10.
> 4 Hero-"Mr. Kirk's Nightmare (Immortal Minds Rmx)"



nice mellow song... would be good for smoking a few ji=oints i think  7/10

how about this?? i think its pretty cool... 2MANYDJS / SOULWAX - A Fifth Of Beethoven - - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_veg1TXYVQ


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

nolys said:


> nice mellow song... would be good for smoking a few ji=oints i think  7/10
> 
> how about this?? i think its pretty cool... 2MANYDJS / SOULWAX - A Fifth Of Beethoven - - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_veg1TXYVQ



Some parts were pretty cool, but I can't say I dig the song. 4/10

@MDMAhead

I don't know I like the non-session version of Eurochild a lot more. It feels more melancholic and emotional. While the session version is kind of darker and more brooding.

Chris Walsh & Dave Beran - Shake

It's crazy to think this track is from 2001. It really was ahead of its time.


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Not such a big tech house fan, but I can dig this. Still, I think it's more something for the dancefloor. Less suited for homelistening IMO. Good production though; heavy beat. It does surpise me that it's that old, I must say -->   7/10  

Seymour Bits - free 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk1RakEXqqg&feature=related


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Wave Jumper;7948237
Seymour Bits - free 

[url said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk1RakEXqqg&feature=related[/url]



Holy funk, batman!  That was awesome.  It sounded like it could have been P-Funk featuring Morris Day.  8/10
Euromasters-"Alles Naar de Kloote (Neophyte & EA Rmx)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Euromasters-"Alles Naar de Kloote (Neophyte & EA Rmx)"



I guess this is what people call 'hardcore' these days? It didn't really do anything for me - it's ridiculously hard and fast, yet doesn't even have the 'fun' factor of happy hardcore. I'm surprised you like this, |>R()|)!G/-\|_ - doesn't seem like your sort of thing at all. I'm gonna give it 2/10.



Orbital - LC 2 (Eddie Richards mix)


----------



## Romie1092

MDMAhead said:


> Orbital - LC 2 (Eddie Richards mix)



I like 8/10 for some reason I find it relaxing and soothing 

freefall feat. jan johnston-skydive orig mix


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> freefall feat. jan johnston-skydive orig mix


the vocals sound familiar, well the voice does. alright vocal trance, tho it doesn't move me much =/ *6/10*

Loxy & Genotype - Farah's Theme + D-Bridge - Inner Disbelief (Accapella)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^

Is the loxy from metalheadz? What the hell happened? Not what I expected at all.
Still, it is quite nice. Soulfull, laidback tune that seems quite enjoyable. 7/10 


Sam Lowry - Moesia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdkPZA-BZsA


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wave Jumper said:


> ^^
> 
> Is the loxy from metalheadz? What the hell happened? Not what I expected at all.
> Still, it is quite nice. Soulfull, laidback tune that seems quite enjoyable. 7/10
> 
> 
> Sam Lowry - Moesia
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdkPZA-BZsA



Decent track. I guess techno isn't really my thing (other than minimal). 5/10

Netsky - I Refuse

Netsky is so sick! Almost every track by him makes me melt into the surroundings. Oh I wish I could see him live.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> I'm surprised you like this, |>R()|)!G/-\|_ - doesn't seem like your sort of thing at all. I'm gonna give it 2/10.


I didn't like it.  I had just read it erroneously reported somewhere that it was the first "house" record over 170 bpm so had to check it out.  Obviously it is neither a house record nor very good.  I just needed someone else to confirm that it was really as bad as I thought to make sure that I have decent taste and am not simply a single-minded music snob.


			
				levictus said:
			
		

> Netsky - I Refuse


That was really good.  I love all the elements.  The vocals, basslines, and piano are haunting in a deeply emotional way.  this is one of those EDM tracks that doesn't give the impression of being made on machines.  Superb 9/10

Vibesquad-"Bunsen Burner"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wave Jumper said:


> Is the loxy from metalheadz? What the hell happened? Not what I expected at all.


yea same loxy, im guessing farah's theme is somewhat recent. i have a feeling tho co-producer genotype had more influence on that specific track because his other one on the Fabriclive 50: dbridge/instramental mix has a similar sound with pre-existing vocals from another tune and it fits in with the more soulful, minimal sound dbridge/instramental have been producing of lately. ill post that one next.



> Vibesquad-"Bunsen Burner"


i enjoyed its funkyness. wild change around 3:40 when it goes into overdrive. interesting track with never a dull moment 7/10

Genotype - Distorted Dreams / Meleka Go (Accapella)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Genotype - Distorted Dreams / Meleka Go (Accapella)



That was ok, although to be honest I found the vocals a bit over-the-top - they reminded me of the kindof annoying RnB they play on MTV (I was half-expecting a rapper to come in with a rap about how much money he's got, hehe). 5.5/10.


Now for some haunting Detroit techno:


E-Dancer - Banjo (Funk D'Void remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yea i can see how the vocals could be a turn-off. 


MDMAhead said:


> Now for some haunting Detroit techno:
> E-Dancer - Banjo (Funk D'Void remix)


o0o thats slammin techno with lots of energy. got me pretty hype. *8/10*

Peter Van Hoesen - Attribute One (MLZ Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Peter Van Hoesen - Attribute One (MLZ Remix)


10/10
Fuck yeah. Now that's some good techno. I like that a whole lot. 

Art of Trance - Deeper than Deep


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Art of Trance - Deeper than Deep



Sick acid trance. 7/10.



Plastikman - Glob


----------



## kayenta

^8/10, very good indeed.

The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea


----------



## Pans-Advocate

kayenta said:


> The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea



OK so this one time I lived in Hawaii for 3 months and they had "ecstatic dance" events on Sunday mornings, where a couple hundred people would get together and dance for a few hours without saying a word to each other the whole time, and it was fucking awesome.  It was kind of like church.  This track belongs in one of those sets.  It's got a transcendental vibe that would be perfect for it.  I love it.  10/10.

Matty G - War


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Matty G - War


I like dubstep and roots reggae but not dub reggae.  Weird, huh?  Those bass and horn steps were pretty hot though.  Overall, it's not really my bag despite being a solid tune for fans of that genre. 4/10
The Gaslamp Killer-"Daggasse"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I like dubstep and roots reggae but not dub reggae.  Weird, huh?  Those bass and horn steps were pretty hot though.  Overall, it's not really my bag despite being a solid tune for fans of that genre. 4/10
> The Gaslamp Killer-"Daggasse"



Hmm, I didn't really get what song is trying to be, lo-fi trip-hop? And the hairy dude looking trying to look all smart and stuff doesn't help much. IMO it needs a better hook. 4/10 What kind of style would this be classified as?

More Netsky:

Netsky - Eyes Closed


----------



## Wave Jumper

levictus said:


> More Netsky:
> 
> Netsky - Eyes Closed



Well, I can understand it appeals to some, but I think it's rather cheap and commercial. Very poor beats IMO (where's the bass?). Also I don't think this is somethin' one will care about within a few years (or months). It could have been a poor MJ cole track and if this was made with fruityloops I'd believe it  
3.5/10

On the other hand, the above mentioned Van Hoesen track did blow my mind. Seems like an interesting producer.

Here's another house classic: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJJ...6E5ABB81&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Hmm, I didn't really get what song is trying to be, lo-fi trip-hop? And the hairy dude looking trying to look all smart and stuff doesn't help much. IMO it needs a better hook. 4/10 What kind of style would this be classified as?


Sample heavy lo-fi trip hop is pretty accurate, I think.  I heard about GLK looking into Daedelus, FlyLo, SamiYam, Nosaj Thing, and the whole Brainfeeder gang.  Some of the stuff I like instantly.  Other stuff, like that last one, is more questionable.  I like to throw it out there and get other opinions.



levictus said:


> Netsky - Eyes Closed



Good tune.  I'm pretty critical of drum and bass and I really liked that, especially the chopped vocal.  Clean production all around and a composition that could be considered an actual song instead of simply a "track".  8/10

I really wish youtube had the original mix of Santiago's "atto d'amore" but instead try out
Serge Santiago-"Running Passions"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I really wish youtube had the original mix of Santiago's "atto d'amore" but instead try out
> Serge Santiago-"Running Passions"



I liked it - it was a typical Serge Santiago track - electrohouse with quite raw production. It was nothing revolutionary, and imo the melodies could'e been a bit better, but still not bad at all. 6/10.




Alex Smoke - Never Want To See You Again


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Alex Smoke - Never Want To See You Again


7/10
I like the music a lot, but I think it would be better without the vocals. They don't really add much to the song imo.


Phuture - Acid Trax


----------



## Pans-Advocate

marsmellow said:


> Phuture - Acid Trax



I'm way too young for this one.  Hell, this track's as old as I am.  Talk about classic, though ... 10/10 for sure.

Joanna Newsom - The Book of Right-on (16 Bit Remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

marsmellow said:


> 7/10
> Phuture - Acid Trax



 Essential! 10/10


Wicked live pa from sleeparchive: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gspj3iLs9k


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Ahem ...



Pans-Advocate said:


> Joanna Newsom - The Book of Right-on (16 Bit Remix)



(I invite the next poster to review both!)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Wave Jumper's *Raze-Break For Love*-I love the toms and occassional shakers.  The rhythm is so simple but the bassline keps it moving nicely.  The tempo is a bit slower than what I prefer.  I also wasn't feeling the lyrics or vocal too much but understand they have their place in the song.  4/10

Pan's *Joanna Newsom-"Shallow (16-bit Rmx)"*
That was so good.  Her voice is great.  It's like a mixture between Macy Gray, Amy Winehouse, and one of the chipmunks.  The harp sample is so beautiful.  I could imagine seeing this played live backed by a full orchestra and having my mind blown. 8/10

Wave Jumper's *Sleeparchive PA*
I got impatient waiting for it to evolve or build.  I like all the sounds but never felt like they came together coherently until about 3:25.  Even after that, I kept waiting for something to happen but was left feeling dissatisfied.  IMO, listening to that was a chore.  3/10

Mike Relm-"O Face"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Mike Relm-"O Face"[/QUOTE]

Pretty cool, nice scratching and turntableism. A little gimmicky though. 6.5/10

@Everyone

That 16 bit remix was insane, I would totally have an acid flashback if I started listening to this on the comedown with some weed. 16 Bit rocks my world! 

The Pixies - Where Is My Mind (Bassnectar Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Pixies - Where Is My Mind (Bassnectar Remix)


I heard this a bit ago over on bwompbeats and although it has pretty cool novelty value, I can't help feeling a bit biased toward the original. 6/10
Heyoka-"Bubble"


----------



## Pans-Advocate

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Heyoka-"Bubble"



Heyoka's fucking awesome.  This is up to his standard, too.  I could do without the really static-y sounding bass ... it wouldn't kill him to use a clean tone every now and then.  But overall this is some pretty dope beatsmithing.  Well named, too. 7.5/10

Jazzsteppa - America B (live) (I'm pretty sure this is a video made with a studio track with some live audio laid over it.)


----------



## straycatphizzle

fucking epic! I like when djs put more emphasis on the dub beat as opposed to the wah that some djs depend on waaaay too much of. 8.5/10

Aphex Twin- Ageispolis


----------



## MDMAhead

straycatphizzle said:


> Aphex Twin- Ageispolis



Classic Aphex! - a really cool slice of ambient, with a lazy hip hop rhythm that keeps the track rolling along nicely   9/10.


Let's have some more ambient:


Plastikman - Mind In Rewind


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Plastikman - Mind In Rewind


excellent. masterfully produced deep dark minimal with trippy vocals that i love. *9/10* tho i must say im holding it to a high standard compared to the previous plastikman album "consumed"

Redshape - Bound


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> excellent. masterfully produced deep dark minimal with trippy vocals that i love. *9/10* tho i must say im holding it to a high standard compared to the previous plastikman album "consumed"
> 
> Redshape - Bound



Nice techno, it gets me going. 7/10

Man I cannot get enough of the 16 Bit remix of Joanna Newsom's The Book of Right On (Shallow). That song is just deep and intense. I was listening to last night when coming down of a pretty good roll. It's awesome for the comedowns, so chill.

Another track from the same release:

Little Dragon - Twice (16 Bit Remix) 

Not as good as "Shallow" but still very awesome.


----------



## hx_

5/10 not my kinda style of dubstep 

LebelgeElectrod - Tetris Requiem


----------



## MDMAhead

hx_ said:


> LebelgeElectrod - Tetris Requiem



It sounded like a poor imitation of 'Digidesign' by Joker. I really liked the last minute or so, where it became really nice and chilled out, but the rest of the track could have easily been condensed into 3 minutes, and those wobwob sounds really don't do anything for me at all. 4/10.



Dave Clarke - Red 2


----------



## Pans-Advocate

MDMAhead said:


> Dave Clarke - Red 2



Cool synths, but they're just ... all the same.  I mean, I guess that's what techno is like and all, but there's just not enough progression in this track to keep me interested.  A mix full of tracks like this would get boring, I think, although it'd be an interesting thing to throw into an otherwise quite different set. 5/10

Radikal Guru - Dread Commandments I'm starting to realize that my tastes in dubstep tends so far towards the dub side of the spectrum that a lot of my favorite dubstep tracks are really just a couple synth-bass filters and kick drums on top of what would otherwise just be straight traditional King Tubby style dub.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was quite enjoyable. This is what dubstep SHOULD sound like, with some actual dub in the music. 7/10

Klute - Ashram


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> That was quite enjoyable. This is what dubstep SHOULD sound like, with some actual dub in the music. 7/10
> 
> Klute - Ashram



Sick, I love how the drum beat slowly kinda appears in the middle of the song. I also really like how the Indian motives are integrated into the songs. It's not often that you hear that kind of stuff in Drum & Bass. The bassline is also sick I have to say. This track is unbelievable, I can't get enough of it!!!!!! 9.5/10 

Eat Static - The First Revelation


----------



## Pans-Advocate

levictus said:


> Eat Static - The First Revelation



This starts out as some righteously mellow shit.  I really like the whole intro.  When the beat picks up and the downtempo part drops off, it becomes less my style, but I can appreciate good psytrance, and while it's not the most amazing psytrance I've ever heard, it's definitely solid.  It doesn't get boring, which is saying a lot for a 10-minute track.

Honestly I was kind of hoping during the downtempo part that this would be closer to Star Shpongled Banner in terms of flavor, but the flute near the end redeems it, and overall I'm going to give this track 8/10 for being a great example of its genre.

Lulu Rouge - Lulu's Theme


----------



## klkl

really nice ambient track - really like how it builds, it lets you immerse yourself in the music and focus on the peak when it's played

10/10

Sander Van Doorn & Marco V - What Say (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

klkl said:


> Sander Van Doorn & Marco V - What Say (Original Mix)



I thought that was going to be terrible, but it was actually pretty good. It's got a proper stompin techno groove, and I also loved the bell sounds - really atmospheric and creepy. The main riff didn't blow my mind, but at least it was dark, and the track avoided having a big cheesy 'euphoric' breakdown. All-in-all, pretty good! 6/10.



Agoria - Sky Is Clear


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I thought that was going to be terrible, but it was actually pretty good. It's got a proper stompin techno groove, and I also loved the bell sounds - really atmospheric and creepy. The main riff didn't blow my mind, but at least it was dark, and the track avoided having a big cheesy 'euphoric' breakdown. All-in-all, pretty good! 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Agoria - Sky Is Clear



I really liked this. It was nice combination of house and techno type sounds. It's great how the songs just keeps one going. I think would be awesome live.  9/10

Some nice Drum & Bass. I would recommend listening to this one a good audio system or good headphones.

Twisted Individual - Rusty Sheriff's Badge


----------



## Layzee

DAMN

love this song! the bass is crazy in it. just recently got into dnb and this is definately a good track to listen to. 9/10

Some more DnB from me. just heard it today and been listenin to it for a while haha.

Dirtyphonics - The Secret (feat. Tali)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Layzee said:


> DAMN
> Dirtyphonics - The Secret (feat. Tali)



Strong intro, especially the pianos but those vocals really blew it for me.  After that, it sounded like it could have been a DnB remix of a Hannah Montana song or something. 4/10
STS9-"Beyond Right Now (Pretty Lights Rmx)"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbLLiJrwzPY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Strong intro, especially the pianos but those vocals really blew it for me.  After that, it sounded like it could have been a DnB remix of a Hannah Montana song or something. 4/10
> STS9-"Beyond Right Now (Pretty Lights Rmx)"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbLLiJrwzPY



Pretty cool. Always wanted to see STS9 live. Although I wish that their music had a little more "umf" to it. Still nice chill electronica. 6.5/10

Taxman - Tood Bad VIP


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Nice jungle track, makes me want to dance.  I'd love to hear that it a set.  A little repetitive, could use some more movement starting about halfway through.  The drop out and buildup at 3min doesn't really do it for me, wish they'd had more in there.  7/10

I'll respond to your drum and bass with some more dnb, something a bit more evil-sounding.  I remember back in the day when walking into a dnb room at a rave was like walking in a evil party in the depths of hell .  But then again, it might have been the drugs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxOUm9wp4-I&feature=related


----------



## rollin_stoned

yucatanboy2 said:


> ^ Nice jungle track, makes me want to dance.  I'd love to hear that it a set.  A little repetitive, could use some more movement starting about halfway through.  The drop out and buildup at 3min doesn't really do it for me, wish they'd had more in there.  7/10
> 
> I'll respond to your drum and bass with some more dnb, something a bit more evil-sounding.  I remember back in the day when walking into a dnb room at a rave was like walking in a evil party in the depths of hell .  But then again, it might have been the drugs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxOUm9wp4-I&feature=related



I cannot STAND DnB ever since i became encountered with this one kid in like october......but this song is good lol 7.5/10

Wippenberg - Pong


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

rollin_stoned said:


> Wippenberg - Pong



that track really tickled my fancy.  I especially like when everything comes together around 4:00-4:45.  It sounded well-produced, progressed nicely, had a variety of sounds, maintained my interest, and most importantly, made me want to move to the beat! 8/10
Shur I Kan-"The Dayz"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Shur I Kan-"The Dayz"



A nice, chilled, soulful track - it reminded me of 'Alberto Balsalm' by Aphex Twin (although not quite as good as Alberto Balsalm imo). 6/10.



Aphex Twin - Alberto Balsalm


----------



## Bomboclat

I dont think it's humanly possible to go wrong with a Richard D. James track. 8/10

That song has a very nice hip hop vibe. Its as if Film and Orban eq trx4 had a baby.

Now time for some minimal. The song I wanted to post isnt up on youtube, and im a bit too lazy to upload it myself, so ill post this little gem instead, and ill put up the other one on youtube for my next song to post.

Workidz - Washmachine


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Workidz - Washmachine


Nice choice.  Good breakdowns and 1:50 = wow!
Hawke-"These Combinations Have Not Been Done Before"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Nice choice.  Good breakdowns and 1:50 = wow!
> Hawke-"These Combinations Have Not Been Done Before"



Very cool. I really liked this song. I think the samples go really well with the 'vibe' of the song. 9/10

LTJ Bukem - Constellation


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> LTJ Bukem - Constellation


great f'n song, perfect for this moment in time. looking out the window i see the rain falling and overcast skys. while smokin a joint with  the sound of raindrops hittin the ground along with this wonderful bukem track is makin for a great evening =)  sick rhymes too, *10/10*

Plastikman - Consumed


----------



## straycatphizzle

^slow, but hey, thats the way i like my industrial. Its like listening to house from the bottom of a manhole, im lovin it 8/10

Orbital- Belfast


----------



## marsmellow

straycatphizzle said:


> Orbital- Belfast


9/10
I love that track but I like this one even better...

Orbital - Chime


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> 9/10
> Orbital - Chime


That sounded dated and a bit too repetitive.  I certainly like Orbital but that song is not my favorite.
7/10
Holy Fuck-"Milkshake"


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ sort of repetitive, vocals reminded me of crystal castles. Wouldnt download it, but its enjoyable. sick video though 6/10

Chuckie- Moombah ( Afrojack Remix)


----------



## DropDeadDevin

straycatphizzle said:


> ^ sort of repetitive, vocals reminded me of crystal castles. Wouldnt download it, but its enjoyable. sick video though 6/10
> 
> Chuckie- Moombah ( Afrojack Remix)



8/10

I love songs with unique drum beats, and when it almost sounds like they got a bunch of shit from the kitchen to bang on. Also, I'm becoming obessed with synth lately, so this song was feeding it to me quite well.

-------------------------

Fuerteventura - Gwen Stacey



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssURZtkJwwM

This song is WAY too underrated, I haven't met anyone who has ever heard it and love playing it for them. I have to have listened to it at least 200 times. Fucking great when I roll.


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:
			
		

> Plastikman - Consumed





			
				straycatphizzle said:
			
		

> Orbital - Belfast



Wow - I can't beleive 2 such great tracks were posted in consecutive posts!!! I deliberately chose not to review either of them, cos I've already heard them both loads, and I wanted other people to hear them   I would have given 'Consumed' 9/10, and 'Belfast' 10/10. I honestly think that Belfast is one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever made 





DropDeadDevin said:


> Fuerteventura - Gwen Stacey
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssURZtkJwwM
> 
> This song is WAY too underrated, I haven't met anyone who has ever heard it and love playing it for them. I have to have listened to it at least 200 times. Fucking great when I roll.



I liked it - some nice electroey synths, although the drums were a bit random - the patterns kept changing, and the tempo seemed to keep speeding up and slowing down. I think those constantly-changing drums would actually annoy me a bit if I heard this song whilst rolling. But I'm not rolling right now, so I'm gonna give it 6/10 




Kraftwerk - Pocket Calculator (live)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

> Kraftwerk - Pocket Calculator (live)



It felt old skool to me but not in the right way. I can't really say what I disliked the most. The _vocals_. the _bland synths... _I dunno ....average tune imo.
_
*PISH POSH - corrupt cops ( evol intent vip 2004 )*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_plPqHaVC0&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> I deliberately chose not to review either of them, cos I've already heard them both loads, and I wanted other people to hear them


hehe. yea, i had to hold back on rating chime myself =)


ChemicalSmile said:


> *PISH POSH - corrupt cops ( evol intent vip 2004 )*


heard this one plenty, which is a good thing cause the quality of it on utube is seriously lacking. anywho, massive track. love when they chop up inspectah deck's rhymes from c.r.e.a.m. 8/10

The Tuss - Synthacon 9


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ all sorts of trippy/deep/acid techno.  Me likes!  But a little more bass... (i always seem to comment that... hmmm, i think i am addicted to bass).  This track goes everywhere, I think i'll have to listen to it on acid some time.  8/10

Speaking of bass, here's a track i found recently that i like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY6K9ReMDz4

Freestylers - Punks (Krafty Kuts remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

yucatanboy2 said:


> Speaking of bass, here's a track i found recently that i like:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY6K9ReMDz4
> 
> Freestylers - Punks (Krafty Kuts remix)



I do like breaks, although 'heavy breaks' isn't one of my favourite sub-genres. I guess this is good fun, but there isn't really any subtlety to it - it's just that relentless bass sound throughout. 5.5/10.


Here's another heavy breaks track - imo it's the only good track The Breakfastaz ever made:


The Breakfastaz - Method Of Doubt


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> The Breakfastaz - Method Of Doubt


its good to see some breakbeat tracks being posted. just recently i've been trying to get more into the genre. im totally clueless when it comes to breaks heh =) BUT the above track "method of doubt" i do like, tho i prefer the more darker type stuff. this one has like an intoxicating uplifting dance all night vibe going for it. *7/10*

Nat Monday - Nucleus


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> Nat Monday - Nucleus


I was expecting b'beat so that caught me a bit off guard.  As a trance tune I can see how it would appeal to fans.  I'm not a trance fan but would give it 5/10.  It has good textures but the melodies and rhythms are too simple for me.

Darqwan-"Said the Spider (DJ Zinc Arena Mix"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Darqwan-"Said the Spider (DJ Zinc Arena Mix"



*7/10*

like the bassline a lot but a little techy stuff thrown in would have risen my score definitely......

*Spencer & Hill - Cool (Afrojack Remix)*


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

ChemicalSmile said:


> *7/10*
> 
> like the bassline a lot but a little techy stuff thrown in would have risen my score definitely......
> 
> *Spencer & Hill - Cool (Afrojack Remix)*


I haven't heard the original but Afrojack did this track proper.  Everything about it is clean.  I really like how its so slow to build in the beginning.  It allowed my ears to savor every sound and led me to the groove by the hand.  The bass drop around 1:12 is bananas too.  Great vocal samples too.  8/10
Toasty-"Knowledge"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Toasty-"Knowledge"



That was absolutely fuckin' sick!!!!!! - reminded me of the kindof dubstep Luke Vibert was playing when I saw him at the Warehouse Project in Manchester (alongside Aphex Twin). 8.5/10.



DJ Stingray - Wire Act


----------



## Juice.

^ Very calm music. Not hard or danceable enough. Something you might listen to in your room or while you're alone. The drums are distinct and clear. I don't like it though. 

5/10

Dirtyloud - Trash House Music


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Juice. said:


> ^ Very calm music. Not hard or danceable enough. Something you might listen to in your room or while you're alone. The drums are distinct and clear. I don't like it though.
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Dirtyloud - Trash House Music



It's alright. Kinda generic though. I would enjoy it at club or something though.  5/10

Bob Marley vs Funkstar Deluxe - Rainbow country (Give it 20 second for the music to start)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

levictus said:


> It's alright. Kinda generic though. I would enjoy it at club or something though.  5/10
> 
> Bob Marley vs Funkstar Deluxe - Rainbow country




7.0/10

Little Cheesy in some spots but its a great afterhours track that I could see myself dancing too.  Ive definitely heard better marley remixes....



*Paulo Abrate - Smuggler (Happy Murder Remix)*


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That's a chunky little tune, has a bit of of a minimal electro sound to it. I think I'm starting to dig some of these electro house tunes. 8/10

This next one is from one my favorite jackin house producers, Joey Youngman...looks like he's trying to dominate a new genre under a new alias..... he's doing pretty good at it.

Wolfgang Gartner - Fire Power


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> Wolfgang Gartner - Fire Power


7/10
I don't like many electro tracks, but that was not too bad. It kind of goes on and on, but it's a decent song. I like the part after 1:26 a lot. 

Miranda - Steps To The Stars (beginning is cut off because the song is too long to fit on youtube)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> 7/10
> Miranda - Steps To The Stars (beginning is cut off because the song is too long to fit on youtube)


I've been trying to listen to that long-ass song for the whole morning so far but these people at work actually expect me to ... work or something.  I finally finished it though and have to say it was really good.  Historically, I haven't enjoyed much of the trance/psytrance/goa that I've heard.  However, I haven't heard heaps and heaps.  If alot of it sounds like that, I'll certainly explore the genre further.  There were sounds worth getting lost in all over that track. 8/10
Etnica-"Chemical Trance"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Etnica-"Chemical Trance"



That was ok I suppose. I'm sure I'd enjoy it a lot more if I was on acid at a psytrance rave. 5/10.



Agoria - Edenbridge


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Agoria - Edenbridge


6/10
It sounds like a song from the 80's, but it was released in 2006. It's got kind of a sad/dark/menacing vibe to it and I'm not liking that at the moment. It's a decent song though.

Spiral Tribe - Going All The Way


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> 6/10
> Spiral Tribe - Going All The Way


Old school madness!  I love the breakbeat. 7.5/10
Barrington Levy/Congo Natty/Rebel MC-"Under Mi Sensi"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Barrington Levy/Congo Natty/Rebel MC-"Under Mi Sensi"


wicked, heard this one plenty. one of my favorite songs to blaze to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*8/10*

Leftfield - Inspection Check One


----------



## Wave Jumper

JoeTheStoner said:


> Leftfield - Inspection Check One



Leftism is a classic album, but it does sound abit dated to day. Nevertheless it's still fun to hear. Pretty cool track --> 7,5/10 

A:xus - when I fall in love 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te_4ExGLWrA&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> A:xus - when I fall in love
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te_4ExGLWrA&feature=related



A nice deep house track, but no way near as good as Stryke's acid dub mix of the track. 7/10.



A:xus - When I Fall In Love (Stryke's acid dub)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> A:xus - When I Fall In Love (Stryke's acid dub)



*6/10* Very well made track production is flawless just not my style..... But from a production standpoint I give it _8/10_ %)

*"GANJA_SMUGGLING" (STOMP'D BY RHYNO)*


----------



## MDMAhead

ChemicalSmile said:


> *"GANJA_SMUGGLING" (STOMP'D BY RHYNO)*



Hey it's supposed to be Youtube only, but I'll rate your track anyway cos I'm nice 

I really liked the reggae breakdowns (which is weird considering I normally hate reggae), but the rest of the track didn't do much for me - it sounded like a poor imitation of 'Flat Beat' by Mr Oizo. I mean it wasn't super-cheesy - there was no annoying vocal/massive builds/buzzsaw synth/sirens etc etc, and the production was pretty good, but like you said about my previous track, it's just not my style. 5/10.


Let's have some classic electro:


Drexciya - Aqua Worm Hole


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Let's have some classic electro:
> 
> 
> Drexciya - Aqua Worm Hole


yes, i loves me some classic electro and this track didn't disappoint as expected... drexciya, UR. i haven't heard much of their early stuff tho. listening to it i can't shake the thought of scuba diving deep in the ocean and trippin out on all the fish like those discovery/ nation geographic videos. 9/10

The other people place - Let me be me


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> yes, i loves me some classic electro and this track didn't disappoint as expected... drexciya, UR. i haven't heard much of their early stuff tho. listening to it i can't shake the thought of scuba diving deep in the ocean and trippin out on all the fish like those discovery/ nation geographic videos. 9/10
> 
> The other people place - Let me be me



Cool song. I think it's minimal/mellow vibe goes well with sample "let me be what I want to be. The sample really appeals to me as well.  7.5/10

This is why I love Eat Static, they are simply so versatile:

Tripswitch - Vicious (Eat Static's Jumbled Noise Remix)


----------



## straycatphizzle

^Phenomenal psy. I love the samples they use, and how they almost tell a story with them. 8.5/10

Disconnect-Plastikman


----------



## DiscoRekkah.

^ a chilled out track, not what i listen to normally, still nice tho.

heres my selection, something chill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pKS_jRih-o


----------



## MDMAhead

DiscoRekkah. said:


> ^ a chilled out track, not what i listen to normally, still nice tho.
> 
> heres my selection, something chill
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pKS_jRih-o



You're supposed to give marks out of 10 when you rate a track 

Your track was nice - synthy dubstep. I could imagine dubstep DJs playing it towards the end of their set. 6/10.



Pastaboys - Limit


----------



## Bomboclat

5.5/10
Loved the tribal house feel at the beginning but as the track progressed I kinda lost interest

Alright, I know I said I was gunna put up that minimal track as my next song but I got lazy 
time for some old school electro-house

The Bucketheads - The Bomb (These Sounds Fall Into My Mind) Original Jinxx Remix (1995)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> 5.5/10
> Loved the tribal house feel at the beginning but as the track progressed I kinda lost interest
> 
> Alright, I know I said I was gunna put up that minimal track as my next song but I got lazy
> time for some old school electro-house
> 
> The Bucketheads - The Bomb (These Sounds Fall Into My Mind) Original Jinxx Remix (1995)



Sick song! I really like the groovy/soulful vibe. I like this a lot more than most modern electro-house, which often feel too formulaic. 9/10

Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You (Bob Sinclair Remix)


----------



## Tenchi

I'm not sure, that track never really pressed the right buttons for me.

Noisuf-x - Hit me Hard (as hard as you can mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Just not that big a fan of Hard Trance(?)
3/10

Kenny Dope - Get On Down (Pushin' Dope E.P.)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Just not that big a fan of Hard Trance(?)
> 3/10
> 
> Kenny Dope - Get On Down (Pushin' Dope E.P.)



Damn you, Thizzer!!! - I was about to rate the previous track, but you just beat me to it!!! - I was gonna give it 3/10 too - it just sounded like slowed-down hardstyle to me.

Your track was great - funky, laid-back hip-hop, with a really cool sax hook - not really club music, but perfect for a lazy day of drinking in the sun, or maybe chillin' at the beach (man I miss Melbourne!!!). 7/10.


This next track is by Underworld (before they were called Underworld). It's from 1983:


Freur - Doot Doot


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Damn you, Thizzer!!! - I was about to rate the previous track, but you just beat me to it!!! - I was gonna give it 3/10 too - it just sounded like slowed-down hardstyle to me.
> 
> Your track was great - funky, laid-back hip-hop, with a really cool sax hook - not really club music, but perfect for a lazy day of drinking in the sun, or maybe chillin' at the beach (man I miss Melbourne!!!). 7/10.
> 
> 
> This next track is by Underworld (before they were called Underworld). It's from 1983:
> 
> 
> Freur - Doot Doot



Interesting, they remind of "The Cure" for some reason, with elements of electronica. A little new waveish though.  6/10

Marco Bailey - Caliente


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

levictus said:


> Marco Bailey - Caliente



6/10 I kept waiting for a drop and eventually it came.... a little too late imo, and tooooooo soft..... I really dug the instruments incorporated though!!! 

*Donny - Symptomless Coma*


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ i love me some dark DnB, reminds me of limewax and technical itch, coulda been more varied tho
7/10

Sidney Samson-Riverside (Afrojack Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

straycatphizzle;8008447[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPa0QIqe6FQ" said:
			
		

> Sidney Samson-Riverside (Afrojack Remix)[/URL]


6/10
Ram Trilogy-"Skittles"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Ram Trilogy-"Skittles"



That was a really dull drum n bass track. It didn't do anything interesting at all. It seems that they added those vocal samples just to give the track a bit of novelty value. 4/10.



A Guy Called Gerald - The Nile


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> That was a really dull drum n bass track. It didn't do anything interesting at all. It seems that they added those vocal samples just to give the track a bit of novelty value. 4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> A Guy Called Gerald - The Nile



Good, old skul Drum & Bass. I really like the futuristic sound in this one. I can only imagine how out of the world this stuff sounded to people who rolled to this live back in the day. In general, I really like futuristic sounding sounding Drum & Bass. 8/10

And now for some backroom beats:

The Egg - Lost at Sea


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^
Nice one! Very relaxing tune. Downtempo at it's best! 9/10




MDMAhead said:


> A nice deep house track, but no way near as good as Stryke's acid dub mix of the track.



I don't think you can compare those two tracks. The original is a deep house track build around the lyrics while this remix is more acidic and the vocals don't play such an important role IMO. Still it's a top notch tune as well, no doubt.

The speedfreak - hated --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXWiev9NC18

One of my favorites! So much energy in this track and he really has a feel for choosing the most appropriate samples (snap, star wars and so on)


----------



## marsmellow

Wave Jumper said:


> The speedfreak - hated --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXWiev9NC18


8.5/10
That's pretty good. Better than most gabber/speedcore I've heard. Most of it is really boring, but not that track.

Underground Resistance - Gamma-Ray


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Underground Resistance - Gamma-Ray


great, more UR =). this one is banger as well lol. took a minute or so to get into but after the intro when those bell sounds and bass kick i was overcame by joy. *9/10* god damnit =)

Pangaea - Memories


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Pangaea - Memories



That was really good - a 2-step garage beat, a cool bassline, and the same vocal sample used by 2 of my nominations for the 2009 track of the year ('Sub Focus - Last Jungle' and 'Phaeleh - Lounge'). 7/10.



Phaeleh - Lounge


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Phaeleh - Lounge


sweet jesus that was splendid. im ashamed i didn't 2nd that for the track of the year thread. /me face palm. compared to the pangaea they both share the same vocal sample that gives it that soulful feel the phaeleh tune has a more organic chilled out vibe. excellent! *8.5/10*

Suburban Knight - Predator's Language


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> Suburban Knight - Predator's Language


It's pretty tough to go wrong with any UR.  That was great; dark in a mysterious instead of scary way.  Not overloaded or frantic but good movement throughout. 8/10
Jeff Mills-"Gamma Player"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> It's pretty tough to go wrong with any UR.  That was great; dark in a mysterious instead of scary way.  Not overloaded or frantic but good movement throughout. 8/10
> Jeff Mills-"Gamma Player"



Decent, I am not too big of a fan of this type of low key techno. I guess I don't normally like techno unless it's minimal or has influences from other EDM genres. 5/10

Corrupt Souls - Dropzone

Man I have been listening to a lot of Drum & Bass lately :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Corrupt Souls - Dropzone


i was on the fence till the drop. if i just heard this in a mix id bet the farm it was a bad company tune circa 2000 which is a good thing cause thats some of my fav dnb. *8/10*

 Amon Tobin - Hey Mr. Tree


----------



## Wave Jumper

JoeTheStoner said:


> Amon Tobin - Hey Mr. Tree



I'm not familiar with his new stuff, but he sure still got it. Interesting combination of different flavors (as usual), blended into a coherent track. 7.5/10

electro live set from Rude 66 - "my 909" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAZ2...B36962BD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=40


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Wave Jumper said:


> electro live set from Rude 66 - "my 909"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAZ2...B36962BD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=40


That was really good.  The lyrics are almost like a remix of my childhood bedtime prayer + I could play this at a b-boy event and people would hit the floor hard.  9/10
Arthur Baker-"Breaker's Revenge"


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

> Arthur Baker-"Breaker's Revenge"



Not too shabby, little bit to upbeat for my taste. 6.6/10

Vibrasphere - Late Winter Storms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6xPzaDFL50&feature=PlayList&p=90A004BDECCCCB27&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Vibrasphere - Late Winter Storms


excellent chillout tune. very refreshing. perfect for this cold rainy weather while i toke on a bowl. *7.5/10*

Instra:Mental - Voyeur


----------



## klkl

JoeTheStoner said:


> excellent chillout tune. very refreshing. perfect for this cold rainy weather while i toke on a bowl. *7.5/10*
> 
> Instra:Mental - Voyeur



I liked it, would have liked it even more if it was longer with some more development, but that's just me

9/10

Gaia - Tuvan (Original Mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

klkl said:


> I liked it, would have liked it even more if it was longer with some more development, but that's just me
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Gaia - Tuvan (Original Mix)



Pretty cool, nice tune that stays to the core of trance IMO. No overused stuff. It also has a retro kind of vibe, which I like. 7/10 

We will save this Younger Brother - All I Want for another day, check this beautiful dubstep remix of Bob Marley & the Wailer's "Is This Love"

Bob Marley & The Wailers - Is This Love (Lojik Remix)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

levictus said:


> We will save this Younger Brother - All I Want for another day, check this beautiful dubstep remix of Bob Marley & the Wailer's "Is This Love"
> 
> Bob Marley & The Wailers - Is This Love (Lojik Remix)



Hot shit!  This track caught me literally as soon as it started.  "Is This Love" is probably my favorite Marley track (due to sentimental associations to the first girl I fell in love with) so I was excited to click the link, and this REALLY delivers.  Perfect atmosphere, very nice juxtaposition of the cheeriness of the original with the darkness of dubstep.  This is gonna get a full 10/10 from me, I'm a really big fan.  Every bit as good as I was hoping it would be.

Nortec Collective - Tengo La Voz


----------



## Juice.

levictus said:


> Pretty cool, nice tune that stays to the core of trance IMO. No overused stuff. It also has a retro kind of vibe, which I like. 7/10
> 
> We will save this Younger Brother - All I Want for another day, check this beautiful dubstep remix of Bob Marley & the Wailer's "Is This Love"
> 
> Bob Marley & The Wailers - Is This Love (Lojik Remix)



Wow. Just wow. That track is amazing. Thank you. 



Pans-Advocate said:


> Hot shit!  This track caught me literally as soon as it started.  "Is This Love" is probably my favorite Marley track (due to sentimental associations to the first girl I fell in love with) so I was excited to click the link, and this REALLY delivers.  Perfect atmosphere, very nice juxtaposition of the cheeriness of the original with the darkness of dubstep.  This is gonna get a full 10/10 from me, I'm a really big fan.  Every bit as good as I was hoping it would be.
> 
> Nortec Collective - Tengo La Voz



Very unique mix of that classic Mexican music sound and EDM. 7/10 for a unique sound I've never heard before. 

Starchaser - Love Will Set You Free (Jambe Myth/Luigi Lusini Remix)


----------



## 707crazed

Pans-Advocate said:


> Hot shit!  This track caught me literally as soon as it started.  "Is This Love" is probably my favorite Marley track (due to sentimental associations to the first girl I fell in love with) so I was excited to click the link, and this REALLY delivers.  Perfect atmosphere, very nice juxtaposition of the cheeriness of the original with the darkness of dubstep.  This is gonna get a full 10/10 from me, I'm a really big fan.  Every bit as good as I was hoping it would be.
> 
> Nortec Collective - Tengo La Voz



Never really heard of it but im sure its ku

Lil Wayne-Swag Surfin


----------



## DropDeadDevin

707crazed said:


> Never really heard of it but im sure its ku
> 
> Lil Wayne-Swag Surfin



Well, not a big fan of R&B, but to be fair I listened to the entire song. I would MUCH prefer no vocals, just the instruments. It's actually pretty catchy regarding the brass horn back up, and synth.

4/10 (I'm being generous) 

--------------------------------

Delphic - Doubt (Riton Re-Rub)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqCDx5mqq60


----------



## Juice.

707crazed said:


> Never really heard of it but im sure its ku
> 
> Lil Wayne-Swag Surfin



First, I already replied to him.
Second, of course you've never heard it, that's why he posted a youtube link for you to click on and listen to it.
Third, this thread is for EDM, no Lil' Wang. 
Fourth, you didn't even have the courtesy to post a link to your song.


----------



## DropDeadDevin

^I lied.

1/10


----------



## Juice.

DropDeadDevin said:


> Well, not a big fan of R&B, but to be fair I listened to the entire song. I would MUCH prefer no vocals, just the instruments. It's actually pretty catchy regarding the brass horn back up, and synth.
> 
> 4/10 (I'm being generous)
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Delphic - Doubt (Riton Re-Rub)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqCDx5mqq60



8/10. Wasn't expecting it to be good, I never do with boring intros, but it turned into an awesome track. It's just my style. Crazy wobbly electrohouse sounds, nice vocals too. Thanks, I'm gonna download that track.

Jochen Miller - Red One


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Juice. said:


> 8/10. Wasn't expecting it to be good, I never do with boring intros, but it turned into an awesome track. It's just my style. Crazy wobbly electrohouse sounds, nice vocals too. Thanks, I'm gonna download that track.
> 
> Jochen Miller - Red One



Whoa, it seems I know your style and you know mine. That track was pretty sick, and I'm loving the dreamsynth feel. 

A strong 8/10. It needs to be longer!

------------

Daft Punk - High Life (Cassian's Bootleg)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXniTulHMK8&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

DropDeadDevin said:


> Daft Punk - High Life (Cassian's Bootleg)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXniTulHMK8&feature=related



I liked that - it's got a happy filter-house feel to it. Could've done with a stronger melody imo, but still a nice tune. 6/10.



Alex Smoke - Lux+


----------



## DropDeadDevin

MDMAhead said:


> I liked that - it's got a happy filter-house feel to it. Could've done with a stronger melody imo, but still a nice tune. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Smoke - Lux+



It was quite a bit repetitive, and truthfully pretty boring. The vocals were also kind of ehh. I hate giving low ratings but that's just not my type of electronic. 

4.5/10

-----------------------------------

*Passion Pit* - Little Secrets (Hey Champ Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qUqbPJmZiY


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Passion Pit - Little Secrets (Hey Champ Remix)


This is like all the bad parts of disco and indie rock thrown into one song.  The vocals are strained and struggling to stay in tune.  The organ stabs during the verse and walking octave bassline during the chorus have cheese all over them.  The synths are very early 80's (in the corny pop 99 Red Balloons way, not the early electro-pioneer Kraftwerk way)  The only good part was the 1/2 time breakdown from 1:53-2:00.  I just read about someone in another thread wanting to take a wild, psychedelic combo at a Passion Pit show.  It sounds like one would have to just to tolerate it. 2/10

Sam Sharp-"Roundabout (Simon Patterson Rmx)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Roundabout (Simon Patterson Rmx)


interesting tune, the intro i thought it was a breakbeat track. during the drop reminded more of trance n' the bassline kind of reminded of psytrance just slower, tho i don't listen to much so im not sure how accurate that statement is hehe. BUT it was fun to listen to and had good energy to dance to 7/10

Starkey - Black Monolith


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> interesting tune, the intro i thought it was a breakbeat track. during the drop reminded more of trance n' the bassline kind of reminded of psytrance just slower, tho i don't listen to much so im not sure how accurate that statement is hehe. BUT it was fun to listen to and had good energy to dance to 7/10
> 
> Starkey - Black Monolith



Nice track! Techno with a soul to it. I enjoy it! 7/10

And now from the original Sofa Rockers (as in, don't worry this is not rap):

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - 1st Of Tha Month (K&D Session)


----------



## Wave Jumper

levictus said:


> Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - 1st Of Tha Month (K&D Session)



Excellent remix! Got it on vinyl btw %)  When it comes to downtempo, there isn't much better than K&D IMO.    9/10 

Some more electro --> Slick Rogers - Thrill me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulf6Rhzj62E&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wave Jumper said:


> Some more electro --> Slick Rogers - Thrill me


wicked. diggin the deep sinister voice and the anarchic video. the beat is banging too the vocals and beat work well together. i just wish it were longer tho it maybe just a shorter edited version for the video 7.5/10

Emika - Drop The Other


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Emika - Drop The Other


Musically and vocally superb.  That's really all that needs to be said.  She needs to come 'round to the states. 9/10
That reminded me of 
Paper Tiger ft Dessa-"Speedmetal"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Musically and vocally superb.  That's really all that needs to be said.  She needs to come 'round to the states. 9/10
> That reminded me of
> Paper Tiger ft Dessa-"Speedmetal"



Cool, vocal work really well. A nice mellow/soulful song. 7.5/10

Groove Armada - Superstylin' (GA Discotek Mix)


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Groove Armada - Superstylin' (GA Discotek Mix)


6/10 
It's not bad but not really anything special either...

Quench - Dreams


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Quench - Dreams



OKish early-trance, but nothing special. 5/10.



Underworld - Underneath The Radar


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Underworld - Underneath The Radar


8/10
Ahahaha what is this? It's by Underworld, but it's basically a rock and roll song. I didn't know they made music like that. It's pretty good though. I think this is the best song by Underworld...

Underworld - Rez

P.S. "Dreams" is most definitely a 10/10.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> 8/10
> Ahahaha what is this? It's by Underworld, but it's basically a rock and roll song. I didn't know they made music like that. It's pretty good though. I think this is the best song by Underworld...
> 
> Underworld - Rez
> 
> P.S. "Dreams" is most definitely a 10/10.



Rez is one of my favorite Underworld songs, trippy and spaced out while stilling having an upbeat vibe that lets you dance to it. This kind of stuff rocks my world on the dancefloor. :D 9/10

I've been listening to a lot of turn of the millennium house lately, lets see what you guys think:

Basement Jaxx - Romeo


----------



## beta1

levictus said:


> Rez is one of my favorite Underworld songs, trippy and spaced out while stilling having an upbeat vibe that lets you dance to it. This kind of stuff rocks my world on the dancefloor. :D 9/10
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of turn of the millennium house lately, lets see what you guys think:
> 
> Basement Jaxx - Romeo


^
5/10..

Got some friends that I know love it, but just not my style.

edIT - More Lazers


----------



## JoeTheStoner

beta1 said:


> edIT - More Lazers


hmm, some parts i thought were cool but overall i just wasn't feeling it. felt too mechanical, if that makes sense. nothing from it stood out and got me excited. 5/10

Mathew Jonson - Ghosts in the AI


----------



## Sykoknot

^6/10
Good beats, very uppity. Too repetitive though, needed more variation.

Underwater (9PM Revisited)-Kaltflut


----------



## Bomboclat

Cheesy trance just isnt my thang.  The background beats reminded me of Above & Beyond though which I kinda liked as they're one of the few trance DJs I can tollerate (not including late 90's/early millennium trance).

That song was a bit depressing as well... 

2/10

Time for some Bluetech. Everyone light up a bowl, and _relaaaaxxxxx_

Bluetech - Leaving Winter Behind


----------



## straycatphizzle

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Cheesy trance just isnt my thang.  The background beats reminded me of Above & Beyond though which I kinda liked as they're one of the few trance DJs I can tollerate (not including late 90's/early millennium trance).
> 
> That song was a bit depressing as well...
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Time for some Bluetech. Everyone light up a bowl, and _relaaaaxxxxx_
> 
> Bluetech - Leaving Winter Behind



Sines and singularities has got to be one of my favorite albums, period. 8/10

San- I Know


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> San- I Know


Danceable but unremarkable
4/10

Here's a song inspired by Levictus' pining for turn-of-the millenium house
Madison-"Don't Call Me Baby"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Danceable but unremarkable
> 4/10
> 
> Here's a song inspired by Levictus' pining for turn-of-the millenium house
> Madison-"Don't Call Me Baby"



Kick ass!!! I would probably not like this kind of song if it was released now, but I just can't help feeling all happy and wanting to dance (I am at the Uni IT lab right, so that would look really weird ). Some of it is probably nostalgia as I was 11/12 when this song was released, but on the other hand the beats are still pretty slick. The late 90's/early 2000's were a good time for popular electronic music, you have the rise of progressive trance, big beat, house... Man I hate being nostalgic, makes me feel old.  Sometimes I just can't help it tho... 8/10

Let's keep the turn of the millennium party going:

Rui da Silva - Touch me


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:
			
		

> 8/10
> Ahahaha what is this? It's by Underworld, but it's basically a rock and roll song. I didn't know they made music like that. It's pretty good though. I think this is the best song by Underworld...
> 
> Underworld - Rez
> 
> P.S. "Dreams" is most definitely a 10/10.



I would describe 'Underneath The Radar' as synthpop. Infact, when I mentioned in a previous post that Underworld were hugely influenced by New Order, I really wasn't joking. Check out Freur - Doot Doot for further evidence (Freur included Karl Hyde and Rick Smith, who later went on to become Underworld).

'Rez' is easily a 10/10 song. I'm not sure it's Underworld's best track - that's a very hard call to make. But Rez is undoubtably a masterpiece!!!






levictus said:


> Let's keep the turn of the millennium party going:
> 
> Rui da Silva - Touch me



I actually bought this on CD at the time it was released (it's still in my CD rack now!). I also had the pleasure of hearing Danny Tenaglia play it at a dance festival in 2002 (he had his own tent, where he played a 6-hour set  ). It's a gorgeous slice of deep house, and gets an 8/10 from me!!!




Telex - L'Amour Toujours


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> Telex - L'Amour Toujours



Sorta cheesy imo..... And a little too repetitive for my taste, and not my style in the least ..... 3/10

Ac Slater - Hello


----------



## Bomboclat

Some nice bass, but just couldnt get sucked into it. Was expecting much more from AC Slater. 
4/10

JuJu - Punks
Now for some real dubstep


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was refreshing to not hear the wobbly bass. the kick drum beat got my head boppin for sure... 7/10

Amon Tobin - Nightlife


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Amon Tobin - Nightlife


the intro i immediately thought of angelo badalamenti the guy who does music for david lynch films. was thinking to myself "where is this gonna go" its dope once the beat drops nice use of the amen with the sample and some cool effects later on keep the track interesting then i like how it fades out with just the sample again. dope track 8/10

Terre Thaemlitz - Masturjakor


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Terre Thaemlitz - Masturjakor


It was alright.  Not bad but not earth-shaking.  I liked the panning hi-hats.
5/10
Congorock-"Exodus"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> It was alright.  Not bad but not earth-shaking.  I liked the panning hi-hats.
> 5/10
> Congorock-"Exodus"



Not bad, was this supposed to be tech house or just techno? However, I still think the song need some more variety or maybe a different hook or something.

I am still in my "retro" turn of the millennium house tracks mode.  If anyone can remember any more popular turn-of-the millennium house/dance tracks, please PM me and/or post it this thread. The kind of stuff that I looking for would be in the MTV Dance top 20 charts. 

Armand Van Helden - U Don't Know Me


----------



## rumpshaker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8mojhvgrE0


----------



## Pans-Advocate

levictus said:


> I am still in my "retro" turn of the millennium house tracks mode.  If anyone can remember any more popular turn-of-the millennium house/dance tracks, please PM me and/or post it this thread. The kind of stuff that I looking for would be in the MTV Dance top 20 charts.
> 
> Armand Van Helden - U Don't Know Me



Personally I see this as pretty cheesy stuff.  I guess I'd dance to it if a DJ threw it on, but I wouldn't go to any great lengths to seek it out, and if my friends all wanted to leave a party and do something else, hearing this track on the system wouldn't convince me otherwise.  3/10.

Hektagon - Strange Voices


----------



## MDMAhead

Pans-Advocate said:


> Hektagon - Strange Voices



I liked the synthy bits more than the non-synthy bits (the bits where it's just the beats and the bassline), but overall not bad. 6/10.



Lee Burridge & Dan F - Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen


----------



## anarchogen

MDMAhead said:


> I liked the synthy bits more than the non-synthy bits (the bits where it's just the beats and the bassline), but overall not bad. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Burridge & Dan F - Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen



total crap.
2/10

Aphex Twin - Elephant song (9/10 imo)


----------



## mrgl

anarchogen said:


> total crap.
> 2/10
> 
> Aphex Twin - Elephant song (9/10 imo)



Wow, I didnt' know music could be that creepy. I guess I could appreciate the atmosphere of it even more if I was high but I still give it an 8/10.

Die Antwoord - Enter The Ninja


----------



## rumpshaker

7/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8mojhvgrE0


----------



## Bob Gnarly

rumpshaker said:


> 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8mojhvgrE0



6/10

not bad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY


----------



## Bomboclat

If the bass were different, I could probably get into that song. For some reason that's now the new dubstep anthem, Im hearing it everywhere. Good background, bad bassline IMO. 5/10

I was originally gunna post a modselektor song, but you made me in the mood for some Dubstep, so here we go.

Turn up the bass everyone
Stenchman - What The Future Holds VIP


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Stenchman - What The Future Holds VIP


I'm loving the bass but wish the tune also visited some higher parts of the sound spectrum.  6/10
...and here's some Modeselektor w/ Thom Yorke


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> ...and here's some Modeselektor w/ Thom Yorke



I remember hearing this a while ago, and being a bit disappointed (I'm a huge Radiohead fan, so I expect any song that features Thom Yorke to be AMAZING). But I've just had a few listens to your youtube clip, and it's really growing on me - the synth melodies are subtle, and they took a while to get into my head   And (obviously) the vocal is amazing!!! I'm gonna give it 8/10.



Thom Yorke - Harrowdown Hill


----------



## anarchogen

MDMAhead said:


> I remember hearing this a while ago, and being a bit disappointed (I'm a huge Radiohead fan, so I expect any song that features Thom Yorke to be AMAZING). But I've just had a few listens to your youtube clip, and it's really growing on me - the synth melodies are subtle, and they took a while to get into my head   And (obviously) the vocal is amazing!!! I'm gonna give it 8/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Yorke - Harrowdown Hill



Don't really like guitars that much (5/10)

The Tuss - Rushup I Bank 12 This song puts me in a good mood. :D


----------



## Bomboclat

I tend to love any Richard D. James track, but I just couldnt get into that   5/10

Some major tunnidge right here 
Tunnidge - Geddeon

Set subwoofers to stun


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Tunnidge - Geddeon


7.5/10
It's a pretty good dubstep song. I like it.


Adam Beyer & Peter Benisch - Phases


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Adam Beyer & Peter Benisch - Phases


I like how the groove is nice and solid throughout and although it didn't change much in its composition, it held my attention the whole time.  I could certainly get into this on the dancefloor in an amazing way. 6/10
Goasia-"Sunday Morning"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Goasia-"Sunday Morning"


8/10
I thought this was going to be a goa trance track. It wasn't. But it's good anyways. I really like the Middle Eastern (or Indian?) sound of it. 

Transwave - Axonal


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I liked how it went from a dark tone and hypnotic sounds to the ethereal feel of it. Good stuff 8/10

Sneila - Flying objects always reach the ground


----------



## Sykoknot

StarOceanHouse said:


> I liked how it went from a dark tone and hypnotic sounds to the ethereal feel of it. Good stuff 8/10
> 
> Sneila - Flying objects always reach the ground



Wasnt necisarily a bad song, just didnt 'feel' it.
6/10

Shempi _by_ Ratatat


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sykoknot said:


> Wasnt necisarily a bad song, just didnt 'feel' it.
> 6/10
> 
> Shempi _by_ Ratatat



Pretty good, I like the old skul funky vibe of the song. I wish it had more of a build-up/drop or something. Just to emphasize the disco/dance vibes. 6.5/10

I really loved the video clip for this song when I was about 5. It's a little ld school and cheezy, but whatever. It never fails to bring a smile to my face and make feel good. Ah...

Erasure - Always


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

levictus said:


> Erasure - Always



4/10 Alright, kept my attention barely.

Fake Blood - Dozen


----------



## JoshE

ChemicalSmile said:


> 4/10 Alright, kept my attention barely.
> 
> Fake Blood - Dozen



^ Never heard of Fake Blood before but enjoyed Dozen  7/10

BassKleph - Coup d'etat (Hook n Sling Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Never heard of BassKleph before but enjoyed Coup d'etat
Nice groove + breakbeat interlude  + bass drop structure.  Quality sounds throughout without overloading the track with gratuitious noise.  It suprised me too.  When I thought it was winding down it turned into what sounded like a different tune before bringing it all back home.  I'd love to hear that on a dancefloor. 8.5/10
Josh Wink-"Sucre"


----------



## PinkStrawberries

I've been a long time fan of Josh Wink.. Good pick, that song appeared on one of his dj compilations but was did he edit that mix? good song either way... 8/10

My dad sent this vid to me today actually... made me smile 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Ky5R-vxns&feature=player_embedded
Fatboy Slim Weapon of choice


----------



## PinkStrawberries

levictus said:


> Erasure - Always[/URL]


jeeze that is old school gay pop music for sure lol  

I really like some of the sounds used in this song though...

"harmony harmony!"


----------



## Bomboclat

I havent heard that song in so long haha :D
A classic though 8/10

Lets bring it in with some _oiiiiizoooooo!!!!!_

Jamie Lidell - Little Bit Of Feel Good (Mr. Oizo Remix)


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

> Lets bring it in with some oiiiiizoooooo!!!!!
> 
> Jamie Lidell - Little Bit Of Feel Good (Mr. Oizo Remix)



not really my cup of tea, but not bad.  6/10

Simon Posford anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaWTRSV2h3Y


----------



## marsmellow

Pink1966Floyd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaWTRSV2h3Y


9/10
That is really good! I didn't know about Younger Brother until now. I've never heard anything like it...

Hallucinogen - Alpha Centauri


----------



## Romie1092

^ wicked tune marsmellow, love psy trance stuff 8/10

Pantha Du Prince - Saturn Strobe Minimal at its finest, who said mnml is boring!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Romie1092 said:


> Pantha Du Prince - Saturn Strobe Minimal at its finest, who said mnml is boring!


blissed out minimal. i was listening to his latest album just recently. he can do no wrong. nice visuals in the vid too *8/10*

goldie - terminator


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> goldie - terminator



Ahhhhhhhhhh Terminator - according to Sheryl Garratt (in her brilliant book 'Adventures In Wonderland'), Terminator was the first ever drum n bass track. Just listening to it now, I actually think I would class it as hardcore (because of the ravey 'hoover' synths), but it's definitely heading towards the darker, more minimal jungle sound. It's a killer track anyway   8/10.


Let's have some more hoovers:


Second Phase (aka Joey Beltram) - Mentasm


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh Terminator - according to Sheryl Garratt (in her brilliant book 'Adventures In Wonderland'), Terminator was the first ever drum n bass track. Just listening to it now, I actually think I would class it as hardcore (because of the ravey 'hoover' synths), but it's definitely heading towards the darker, more minimal jungle sound. It's a killer track anyway   8/10.
> 
> 
> Let's have some more hoovers:
> 
> 
> Second Phase (aka Joey Beltram) - Mentasm



Sick track! I love how it keeps going and then brings in those "in-and-out" synths. Blows my mind!  8/10

Blondie - Rapture (Special Disco Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Blondie - Rapture (Special Disco Mix)


awesome, krs-one sampled that for step into a world
 fun disco beat and deborah harry rapping make this track full of all kinds of win lol =) *8.5/10*

Blondie - Nothing Is Real But The Girl (Danny Tenaglia Club Mix)


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Blondie - Nothing Is Real But The Girl (Danny Tenaglia Club Mix)[/URL]


6/10
The music is good, but the vocals... not so good. It would be better without them I think.

Emmanuel Top - So Cold


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

marsmellow said:


> Emmanuel Top - So Cold



7/10

Alright beat but the song never went as far as I expected.... And not my style but alright production

N*osia - Gutter Punk*


----------



## Bomboclat

One of my favorite Noisia songs!
If you havent already, check out the song Raar. Its a lot like Gutter Punk and very nice. 
7/10

STS9 - Shock Doctrine (Eskmo Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> awesome, krs-one sampled that for step into a world
> fun disco beat and deborah harry rapping make this track full of all kinds of win lol =) *8.5/10*
> 
> Blondie - Nothing Is Real But The Girl (Danny Tenaglia Club Mix)



Really good, I really dig this kind of trance. Makes me feel positive and happy about life.  7.5/10



Thizzerfershizzer said:


> One of my favorite Noisia songs!
> If you havent already, check out the song Raar. Its a lot like Gutter Punk and very nice.
> 7/10
> 
> STS9 - Shock Doctrine (Eskmo Remix)



Cool remix of really cool song. I juts wish had a little bit more "Umph!!!", currently it seems a little downbeat. 7/10

EDIT: Noisia's Gutter Punk Remix is fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!

Another awesome dubstep remix of Bob Marley & The Wailers:

Bob Marley & The Wailers - African Herbsman (Trillbass Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Bob Marley & The Wailers - African Herbsman (Trillbass Remix)



that was a little messy.  It sounded like the vocals weren't matched very well.  It has a potential to be a great tune but isn't quite there yet.
4/10

Raheem Devaughn ft Ludacris-"Bullet Proof (DJ GoOfy Remix)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Raheem Devaughn ft Ludacris-"Bullet Proof (DJ GoOfy Remix)"



That was an OKish slice of RnB/hiphop (although I generally prefer my hip hop to be a bit more thumping). 5/10.


I never realised how good this next track was until I heard Diplo drop it in his set about 18 months ago:


Snoop Dogg featuring Pharrell - Drop It Like It's Hot


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Snoop Dogg featuring Pharrell - Drop It Like It's Hot


LOL YES!!!!! mdmahead posting some snoop d-o-double-g. wicked song  tho i love that thumpin kick and the spray paint can sound effect. i remember smokin in my friends car wit this song on repeat. singing "drop it likes it hot, drop it likes it hot" fun song to sing along to, banging simple beat thats how i like my rap! *9/10* 

Tensnake - Coma Cat


----------



## Bomboclat

I wasnt expecting that, but I didnt hate it.
6/10

I see that we're going with the out of the ordinary picks here, *cough MDMAhead*, so Ill go with an out of the ordinary pick as well..

Deftones - Lucky You


----------



## Sykoknot

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I wasnt expecting that, but I didnt hate it.
> 6/10
> 
> I see that we're going with the out of the ordinary picks here, *cough MDMAhead*, so Ill go with an out of the ordinary pick as well..
> 
> Deftones - Lucky You



Definitely out of the ordinary. Not what I would normally expect from Deftones.
7/10

I guess ill keep the abnormal trail ablazing.

Bathroom Gurgle _by_ Late of the Pier


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Sykoknot said:


> Bathroom Gurgle _by_ Late of the Pier



3/10
I felt like I was listening to a shitty orgy cover band that was trying to copy a few different styles in one fucking song. And to be honest none of them worked out for them.


Abnormal trend ended....  _Remember this is EMD guys.... _


Rusko - 2 N A Q


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Abnormal trend ended....  Remember this is EMD guys....


We just wanted to give you a chance to flex those new moderator muscles. 


> Rusko - 2 N A Q


How could anyone not like that? The whole thing was full of flavor.  7.75/10

If you like Saturday Night Live you might appreciate this.  If not, then I'm really anxious to see the review.
Zeno-"On a Boat Remix"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> We just wanted to give you a chance to flex those new moderator muscles.
> 
> How could anyone not like that? The whole thing was full of flavor.  7.75/10
> 
> If you like Saturday Night Live you might appreciate this.  If not, then I'm really anxious to see the review.
> Zeno-"On a Boat Remix"



This is awesome lol! Love original and the remix is pretty good as well. I wish it was a little more dirty and distorted the original. 7/10


The following song never fails to take me to other places. 

Funkstar Deluxe vs. Bob Marley & the Wailers - Sun Is Shining


----------



## Sykoknot

levictus said:


> The following song never fails to take me to other places.
> 
> Funkstar Deluxe vs. Bob Marley & the Wailers - Sun Is Shining



The first song I've rated in this thread I thoroughly enjoyed. 
7/10

Love gettin down on some melbourne shuffle to this tune [:
Odysee _by_ Scarf


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Love gettin down on some * melbourne shuffle *to this tune [:
> Odysee by Scarf


I'll let someone else rate it but that says it all. LOL


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykoknot said:


> Love gettin down on some melbourne shuffle to this tune [:
> Odysee _by_ Scarf



That was so cheesy that I don't even think any of Melbourne's hardstyle clubs would actually play it!!! 3/10.


As for the Snoop Dogg track I posted - the lead melody in the track comes from a synthesiser!!!! - surely that more than qualifies it for the 'Electronic music discussion' section of Bluelight!!!!!!


Anyway, on with the thread.............


Lee Burridge & Andy Page - Do You Smoke Pot?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was pretty enjoyable. i liked the violinish melody in the middle of the track. good techy house. 7/10

Mario Fabriani - Good God Almighty


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> that was pretty enjoyable. i liked the violinish melody in the middle of the track. good techy house. 7/10
> 
> Mario Fabriani - Good God Almighty



That's the way I like my house. Love the disco hooks.  7.5/10

I might have posted this one, but I am not sure, I don't think I've posted to many Shpongle songs even though I love them to death. this is a remix by Ott and it's really good. It has a different feel to most Shpongle songs, it's almost sad. 

The start is a little weird, but just wait on the dub to kick in at around 2:30. It's like magic or something.  

Shpongle - Around The World In A Tea Daze [Ott Remix]


----------



## Sykoknot

levictus said:


> That's the way I like my house. Love the disco hooks.  7.5/10
> 
> I might have posted this one, but I am not sure, I don't think I've posted to many Shpongle songs even though I love them to death. this is a remix by Ott and it's really good. It has a different feel to most Shpongle songs, it's almost sad.
> 
> The start is a little weird, but just wait on the dub to kick in at around 2:30. It's like magic or something.
> 
> Shpongle - Around The World In A Tea Daze [Ott Remix]



Nice Relaxing track. I like the tribal-ness of it.
7/10

Dubuasca by Bassnectar


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

Sykoknot said:


> Nice Relaxing track. I like the tribal-ness of it.
> 7/10
> 
> Dubuasca by Bassnectar



7/10 i like i like

Gouryella-Walhalla


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ fucking classic, one of my favorite trance anthems _ever_, i wish corsten and tiesto would get back together for a few tracks, doesnt seem likely tho 8/10

Dark & Long ( Dark Train Mix)- Underworld


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ In general I'm not such a big fan of underworld (still they made some big tunes, can't deny that), but this really is a nicely build up techno track! Reminds me of the trainspotting movie allthough I don't think this track is related to it.  7.5/10


Marc Anthony - ride on the rythem (Kenlou remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5AVTSvg5ww&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Marc Anthony - ride on the rythem (Kenlou remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5AVTSvg5ww&feature=related



A nice house track, with some nice old-school synth sounds. I'm a little surprised at the rap (it sounds more like the KLF/Snap than Little Louie), but still a nice track. 6/10.


By the way, Underworld rule!!!! - 'Dark Train' actually was featured in Trainspotting - the scene where Renton is lying in his bed, coming off heroin (remember the baby crawling acorss the ceiling?). It's easily a 10/10 track imo!!!



Underworld - Pearls Girl ('Tin There' mix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

MDMAhead said:


> By the way, Underworld rule!!!! - 'Dark Train' actually was featured in Trainspotting - the scene where Renton is lying in his bed, coming off heroin (remember the baby crawling acorss the ceiling?). It's easily a 10/10 track imo!!!
> 
> Underworld - Pearls Girl ('Tin There' mix)



Ok, so you're tryin' to get me into underworld  Yeah, I'm sure you're right 'bout that movie scene. I instinctively thought about that scene, but somehow I was convinced it was a different track.  

Yes, I have to admit that this is an excellent track as well. Dancefloor minded and with a hypnotic appeal. So yeah, they have made some killer tunes, no doubt about it, but I'm still convinced that if I would look at their entire discography I'll have to conclude that they've also made alot of unnecessary tracks. To me most of their albums contain some banging tunes, but the rest is just filling. Or maybe I haven't listened enough to them, that's a possibility too  Anyway 8/10        

Masters at work - I can't get no sleep (MK mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0StTbzUYFXE&feature=related
Allthough the masters at work are some pretty good producers, I really think MK (mark kinchen) is taking this track to another level.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Wave Jumper said:


> Masters at work - I can't get no sleep (MK mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0StTbzUYFXE&feature=related
> Allthough the masters at work are some pretty good producers, I really think MK (mark kinchen) is taking this track to another level.



This is sweet.  Very pure, clean, and pleasant to listen to.  Extremely danceable as well.  Basically, it's a classic.  I really like it.  8/10.

The Beatles - Because (The Zap! remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Pans-Advocate said:


> The Beatles - Because (The Zap! remix)



2/10 In the beginning it sounded like it had some potential but I was very wrong..... it started to build up but never went anywhere and was cheesy to the max. If I heard it at a party i'm sure my head would turn to the side like a confused dog.

A-Trak - Say Whoa


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

> 2/10 In the beginning it sounded like it had some potential but I was very wrong..... it started to build up but never went anywhere and was cheesy to the max. If I heard it at a party i'm sure my head would turn to the side like a confused dog.
> 
> A-Trak - Say Whoa



A little bit to popy and glitchy for my taste.  4/10

Entheogenic - Vervain

http://www.last.fm/music/Entheogenic/_/Vervain


----------



## MDMAhead

Pink1966Floyd said:


> Entheogenic - Vervain
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Entheogenic/_/Vervain



Hey it's supposed to be youtube only, but I'll let you off seeing as I liked the track you posted   - it was basically a psychadelic rock track - reminded me of The Verve (which is very much a good thing!!!). 7/10.






			
				Wave Jumper said:
			
		

> Ok, so you're tryin' to get me into underworld Yeah, I'm sure you're right 'bout that movie scene. I instinctively thought about that scene, but somehow I was convinced it was a different track.



I try to get everyone into Underworld - they're my alltime favourite producers, and I feel it's my duty to spread the word 

- here's the scene from Trainspotting with 'Dark Train' playing - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgeDh1WCyeM - man I love that movie so much!!!

As for Underworld's albums, 'Dubnobasswithmyheadman' and 'Second toughest in the infants' are both faultless, but all their albums after those have been a bit patchy imo (although they all still have a few gems on them). You also have to remember that Underworld aren't just interested in making dancefloor techno anthems - their background is in synthpop, but they've made everything from ambient to guitar pop to drum n bass. Their originality and diversity blow my mind!!!!!!!!



Underworld - Luetin


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> Hey it's supposed to be youtube only, but I'll let you off seeing as I liked the track you posted



This is true... but in part defense of the OP I searched you tube and that song is not available.




MDMAhead said:


> I try to get everyone into Underworld - they're my alltime favourite producers, and I feel it's my duty to spread the word



I think everyone in EDM has taken note of this. %)



MDMAhead said:


> Underworld - Luetin



*7/10* This is probably my favorite Underworld track you have posted. The vocals were the only low point imo. Nothing amazing but would get me dancing at a party.

Project Bassline - Drop The Pressure (Jack Beats Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Live that song kills it, hell im getting the chills right now just thinking back on all the events where this song has made me lose my shit, but its just not as amazing when listening to it on my computer.

That said it's still a great track. 8/10

Being the Bassnectar junkie I am, Im going to post more Bassnectar
Bassnectar - Fsosf


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Being the Bassnectar junkie I am, Im going to post more Bassnectar
> Bassnectar - Fsosf



Bassnectar is a prophet.  In all honesty, I personally consider him one of the ten most important human beings living on this planet today.  This song is a celebration of everything good in the world.  11/10.

(Sorry, can't help but be zealous, I'm a convert, what can I say ...)

It's inspiring me to post Beats Antique!
Beats Antique - Mission


----------



## Bomboclat

I like you 
9/10
Not my favorite Beats Antique song, but damn what a choone.

Her Space Holiday - The Young Machines

Gotta turn up your volume for this one, the video is a bit soft.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Her Space Holiday - The Young Machines
> 
> Gotta turn up your volume for this one, the video is a bit soft.



The feeling's mutual, dude.  I haven't seen you make a less-than-solid post yet (including other threads).

This track's cool, got a kind of experimental feel to it.  It's not too accessible, so I probably wouldn't play it when there were a bunch of people around, but I can see how samples from it might find their way into pretty sick tracks.  On its own it's very nice listening.  The sounds near the last quarter of the track kinda set me on edge but not in a bad way.  7.5/10 overall.

Some interesting and eclectic Japanese turntable work here, kinda reminiscent of The Avalanches ...
Handsomeboy Technique - Beside the Fountain


----------



## SpiralOut

Pans-Advocate said:


> The feeling's mutual, dude.  I haven't seen you make a less-than-solid post yet (including other threads).
> 
> This track's cool, got a kind of experimental feel to it.  It's not too accessible, so I probably wouldn't play it when there were a bunch of people around, but I can see how samples from it might find their way into pretty sick tracks.  On its own it's very nice listening.  The sounds near the last quarter of the track kinda set me on edge but not in a bad way.  7.5/10 overall.
> 
> Some interesting and eclectic Japanese turntable work here, kinda reminiscent of The Avalanches ...
> Handsomeboy Technique - Beside the Fountain



Definitely an interesting sound.  I like the disco type quality it has. Makes me want to go roller-skating with a hot chick.  

*7/10*

Here's a track from a very obscure group that hasn't put much out.  This song was featured on CSI, however, and that's what led me to search it out.  Very deep, dark, and sultry.  Hope you guys like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Kcq83ii2A


----------



## JoeTheStoner

SpiralOut said:


> Here's a track from a very obscure group that hasn't put much out.  This song was featured on CSI, however, and that's what led me to search it out.  Very deep, dark, and sultry.  Hope you guys like it.


muy bueno mi amigo. had a sound that reminded me of massive attack. it delivered the deep and sultry sounds as advertised. *8/10*

Sonar Base - The Deadly Storms of Uranus


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Sonar Base - The Deadly Storms of Uranus


9/10
Oooh, I really like this. It reminds me of Drexciya for some reason...

Drexciya - Devil Ray Cove


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Drexciya - Devil Ray Cove



Not my favourite Drexciya track (I generally prefer their more melodic stuff), but still a good track that would no doubt rock the dancefloor   7/10.



Computor Rockers - Green Screen


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> Computor Rockers - Green Screen



7.5/10

The intro drum beat reminded me of something DJ Funk would play at an old school chicago warehouse party. :D But then the song took a different direction and it was unique in a good way. I think the vocals could have been done better... or differently..... but the bass is bumping!

Kaskade - Angel On My Shoulder

there is another version thats either a collaboration with deadmau5.... maybe it was just a deadmau5 remix of it.. or maybe someone else did it, (bad memory here  ) and I like that version a little better... even though this one is good.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Kaskade - Angel On My Shoulder



9/10 Really enjoyed this. gonna download it actually. Thanks 

Skazi - Fucking my brain


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

> 9/10 Really enjoyed this. gonna download it actually. Thanks
> 
> Skazi - Fucking my brain




Loved it.  Truly a brain fuck.   Im a big fan of Skazi, GMS, Infinity Project, all top notch tunes. 9.5/10

Stumbled upon this one a few days ago, cant stop playin it.

Atmos - KNS (Perfect Stranger RMX)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_wuhLuAqn8&feature=related


----------



## straycatphizzle

^a kickass tune, love the use of sublte sounds, sounds almost industrial 8/10

Afrojack-Bangduk (original)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Afrojack-Bangduk (original)


How could I pass up an Afrojack track?
That one just couldn't sit still, could it? 'Twas full of enough layers to make one's head spin but got really congested at points.  I think I like his remixes better than his original productions.
4/10

Timo Maas-"Shifter"


----------



## KevinKostner

^^beat a lil' 2 slow to pickup, vocals are interesting...7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYj-ru_iIVk

StarKilla-Dj Italian Sensation


----------



## marsmellow

KevinKostner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYj-ru_iIVk
> 
> StarKilla-Dj Italian Sensation


2/10
That was horribly cheesy and generic. I feel embarrassed just listening to it. And that song and Cascada are not techno. This next song is real techno...

A. Paul - Akhuaba


----------



## Bomboclat

Naked Lunch ftw!!!!
9/10

Chris Liebing - Puckelbop


----------



## KevinKostner

6.5/10...the beginning is way too downtempo i can hardly hear a beat for a while, once every thing comes together it's pretty good, sounds of belgium clubbing is vastly different than my local clubbing sounds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY6aMjL2xII

DJ Rozz-Live at Energy Quik Mix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

KevinKostner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY6aMjL2xII
> 
> DJ Rozz-Live at Energy Quik Mix



Ok.. first of all this thread is supposed to be for individual tracks, not "quik mixes" or "micro mixes". I will review anyways..... but remember to keep it to individual tracks next time.

1/10

Although it was a very short mix, I felt I heard enough to review it.... IMO this was probably one of the worst recordings I have heard ever.... The tracks are absolutely horribly cheesy! The mixing is very amateur and the whole time I was listening to it, I kept asking myself "ok when is this going to go somewhere?" This is music strictly for under 18 clubs that have no knowledge of whats really going on in the EDM scene. I can respect genres that I don't regularly listen to.... but that was as cheesy and as shitty as mixes come.

DJ Chuckie - Let The Bass Kick


----------



## MDMAhead

ChemicalSmiles said:


> DJ Chuckie - Let The Bass Kick



At the start, I thought it was gonna be terrible (I generally hate those bouncy synths), but as the track went on, I grew to like it - it's actually quite a dark track, with some seriously nasty bass. I loved the little drumrolls - they reminded me of when I saw Robert Babicz play live. 6/10


Here's a forgotten Chemical Brothers classic:


The Charlatans - Patrol (Chemical Brothers mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Made me wanna put on my cool kid shades and ride to the beach %)
8/10
Cant wait to see them in August

Jape - Floating (D.I.M. Remix)


----------



## KevinKostner

6/10...decent, laying back type music the vocals were pretty good like the vocals themselves and the lyrics but not enough bass/synth for my liking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d44ykdKvCw

Basshunter-Dota


----------



## straycatphizzle

^catchy, but oh so cheesy and repetitive. 3/10

Astral Projection-Mahadeva


----------



## KevinKostner

7/10...not feeling the churchy tone but feelin' the track, it reminded me of some infected mushroom shit that i dig, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr59ESnkORM

Justice-Let there be light (Dj funk remix)....


----------



## Bomboclat

That wasnt just a remix of Justice, that was also a remix of The Count Of Monte Cristal. Still was crap, in fact, worst thing you've posted here RTTT. I couldnt listen to all of it, I had to turn it off.

.5/10

Sharooz - Get Off 

Electro house, bitchezz


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Sharooz - Get Off



8/10

This is a jam that I would play halfway through a set preferably at like 1 in the morning.. it has a nice buildup that will get people fucking moving. The bassline that drops is fucking dirty nastay. I really would like to hear it on a proper sound system!

BAR 9 - Triple Drop


----------



## the_milkman

i love the heavy beat and bassline..  i love it.  8/10

this is one of my recent favs to tear up the floor. Ratatat - Wildcat


----------



## KevinKostner

4/10..never really considered ratatat very danceable, some decent riffs and its decent i guess if you smoking and laying back it might be a cool track but too drifty for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYfcF4oztsw

Laurent Wolf-Wash my world


----------



## toa$t

that was sick. 9/10 because none of the girls in the video were topless

Faka - mario minimix


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Faka - mario minimix


needed moar bass imo. overall i felt it had potential but came up short. *5/10*

MyMy, Emika - Price Tag (Appleblim & Komonazmuk Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> MyMy, Emika - Price Tag (Appleblim & Komonazmuk Remix)


I really liked the 2-step/garage rhythm and that really spacy synth pad.  It's a really simple but deep and classy track.  Some of the breakdowns (especially @ 5:00) seemed awkward.  Although the sub-bass that comes in after that is pretty nice. 7/10

Diplo + Switch as Major Lazer-"Bruk Out"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Diplo + Switch as Major Lazer-"Bruk Out"



I'm a massive fan of Diplo as a DJ, but I'm sorry to say that this track is total garbage. The vocals were incredibly cheesy, and the beats did nothing for me. 2/10.


Here's some classic trance. I don't think it's quite as good as the Jam & Spoon mix, but it's still awesome:


The Age Of Love - The Age Of Love (Paul Van Dyk remix)


----------



## KevinKostner

6/10 to me it was pretty generic trance...i like trance myself (particularly ultra trance 06 disc), dunno why it says belgium clubbing?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_FePI10lzE
Kim Sozzi-Break up (remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

<snip> This thread is for music reviews only! Don't feed the troll... we will handle the OP when he violates the rules. Trust me. - CS


----------



## KevinKostner

<snip> This thread is not to judge others taste in music, or for spamming the same genre of music over and over, nor is it for talking shit. So please stop now... I believe EMD has been lenient with you KK. - CS


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Settle down fellas.  This is just starting to get fun.


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_FePI10lzE
> Kim Sozzi-Break up (remix)


I have heard worse but can certainly appreciate this for the nostalgia that this sound brings.  I don't know when that track was made but that sound makes me feel like I'm 15 years old riding in the back of someone's car with the windows down blasting the "late night dance music mix" from the local commercial FM station; maybe after a school dance or something...ROFL!
2/10

Bwahahaha!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Bwahahaha!



Thats funny... We posted at almost the same time, I was a few seconds after you, but im going to still give the same review for your track Dr Jones as the track KK posted LOL  Since they are almost identical! ^ ^ 

1/10

I have heard higher quality production at high school dances. Cheese at its best!! Very generic sub par singer in combo with generic sub par music production..... I have heard better EDM on my local pop radio stations in fact.

Druley -Ketamine Ocean

ps thanks for getting things back on track with a straight cheese goofball track. No more fighting people!


----------



## SpiralOut

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Thats funny... We posted at almost the same time, I was a few seconds after you, but im going to still give the same review for your track Dr Jones as the track KK posted LOL  Since they are almost identical! ^ ^
> 
> 1/10
> 
> I have heard higher quality production at high school dances. Cheese at its best!! Very generic sub par singer in combo with generic sub par music production..... I have heard better EDM on my local pop radio stations in fact.
> 
> Druley -Ketamine Ocean
> 
> ps thanks for getting things back on track with a straight cheese goofball track. No more fighting people!



GAAAAAAAH!  The beat is just so siiiiiiick!  Love it.  Wishing I was on ketamine while listening to this. :D

*9/10*

Well, one of my favorite tracks of all time is the classic Halcyon, by Orbital.  This is a remix of it that I really liked.  The start is a bit rough, but give it a listen all the way through.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFrZsMwkqN8


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

SpiralOut said:


> GAAAAAAAH!  The beat is just so siiiiiiick!  Love it.  Wishing I was on ketamine while listening to this. :D
> 
> *9/10*
> 
> Well, one of my favorite tracks of all time is the classic Halcyon, by Orbital.  This is a remix of it that I really liked.  The start is a bit rough, but give it a listen all the way through.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFrZsMwkqN8



Halycon On + ON is as awesome track! Pretty good remix as well. I wouldn't have thought a D&B/breaks remix would work well, but it does.  8/10

One of the best tracks from K&D sessions. This makes the song sound even more hopeless than the Depeche Mode original:

Depeche Mode - Usless (K&D Sessions)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> One of the best tracks from K&D sessions. The make the song sound even more hopeless than the Depeche Mode original:
> 
> Depeche Mode - Usless (K&D Sessions)



Some chilled breakbeats, a slightly menacing bassline, and Dave Gahan's haunting vocal. That was good. 7/10.

At this point, I'd love to post the 'Underworld soft mix' of 'Barrel Of A Gun' - it's one of the best ambient tracks I've ever heard, but unfortunately it's not on youtube 

Let's have some classic electro instead 

Anthony Rother - Describe Reality


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Haha, oldschool electro breaks  Makes me smile.  I like the slow progression of adding more elements to the song.  It did get a little tedious, as some techno songs do, but it wasn't too bad.  This is like a techno song with a break beat backbone.  I could've used a little more at or after the breakdown at the end of minute 5.   5/10.  Not my cup of tea i guess.

Heres a techno song I just heard and instantly fell in love with:

Dusty Kid - "Kore"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr-xAtqPGGo&feature=related

Also really like the other song on this ep, "Psika"
(i think I am gonna buy this vinyl if i can find it)


----------



## MDMAhead

yucatanboy2 said:


> ^ Haha, oldschool electro breaks  Makes me smile.  I like the slow progression of adding more elements to the song.  It did get a little tedious, as some techno songs do, but it wasn't too bad.



It's electro (not electro breaks)!!! - but I can certainly see how some people might find it a bit tedious (especially seeing as it was over 10 minutes long!!!).





yucatanboy2 said:


> Heres a techno song I just heard and instantly fell in love with:
> 
> Dusty Kid - "Kore"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr-xAtqPGGo&feature=related



That had a really sick bass-heavy tech-house groove. I wish it had some better melodies, but it would still no doubt rock a club   6/10.




Orbital - Frenetic


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

MDMAhead said:


> It's electro (not electro breaks)!!! - but I can certainly see how some people might find it a bit tedious (especially seeing as it was over 10 minutes long!!!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That had a really sick bass-heavy tech-house groove. I wish it had some better melodies, but it would still no doubt rock a club   6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orbital - Frenetic




7/10, shit made me want to dance haha

Leon Bolier & Kamaya Painters - Endless Ocean Wave


----------



## Sykoknot

king_d1ngl1ng said:


> Leon Bolier & Kamaya Painters - Endless Ocean Wave



It had good parts but there was way to much static sounding background noise, it got quite obnoxious.
5/10


Those who havent heard the original of this song may not appreciate this but eh.
Little Lovers so Polite (Grayarea Remix) _by_ Silversun Pickups


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Little Lovers so Polite (Grayarea Remix) by Silversun Pickups


6/10
I don't care for Silver Sun Pickups as it is but I like that quite a bit.  It made me think of Shiny Toy Guns' coer of "Major Tom" which made me think of David Bowie's "Space Oddity" which made me want to find a remix of "Space Oddity" which led me to its Deep Space Remix.


----------



## Sykoknot

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> 6/10
> I don't care for Silver Sun Pickups as it is but I like that quite a bit.
> It made me think of Shiny Toy Guns' coer of "Major Tom" which made me think of David Bowie's "Space Oddity" which made me want to find a remix of "Space Oddity" which led me to its Deep Space Remix.



I really enjoyed that. I would give it an 8 but the guy in the video comments is right, the countdown in the intro just sounded really off.
7/10

This song makes me feel gangster.
Beat 1 _by_ Ratatat


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

> This song makes me feel gangster.
> Beat 1 by Ratatat



Allright, a little short. Never really got into Ratatat, not really my style.  5/10

Heard this today, thought ied share.

Kukan Dub Lagan - Saiko Dub  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLiuiybfY0A


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Pink1966Floyd said:


> Kukan Dub Lagan - Saiko Dub
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLiuiybfY0A



This is cool stuff.  I got my hands on Kukan Dub Lagan's most recent album a little while ago (New Life New Vision) and this is a bit better than most of what's on it.  A lot of stuff by this artist seems kinda canned, but this song manages to get around that pretty well. 6.5/10.

Here's one someone just showed me today ... it's really, really intensely glitchy and cacophonous, to the point where "-core" might need to be added to any genre classification.  I'm not sure how much I like it myself but I figure I'd show it to you guys.

Kashiwa Daisuke - Requiem


----------



## Sykoknot

Pans-Advocate said:


> Kashiwa Daisuke - Requiem



Its interesting, to say the least.
Not for me though. Maybe on some Ket it could be better 
4/10

On _by_ Aphex Twin


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sykoknot said:


> Its interesting, to say the least.
> Not for me though. Maybe on some Ket it could be better
> 4/10
> 
> On _by_ Aphex Twin



Sweet! I like, Aphex Twin always makes good music. I like the "oriental" vibe of the song. 7/10

I am not sure if everyone will agree with me that this electronic music, but I would argue that real hip-hop should be identified as electronic music. I just love the sample on this one:

Madvillain - Fancy Clown


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Madvillain - Fancy Clown


i love this song, madlib/mf doom go great together like peanut butter and jelly. *8/10*

this track uses the same sample =)
Zero T - Why Would You


----------



## Juice.

Sick as fuck. I love the sound of sped up soul samples. Drum n Bass + Sped up soul samples = eargasm. 9/10

Sub Focus - Could This Be Real


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Juice. said:


> Sick as fuck. I love the sound of sped up soul samples. Drum n Bass + Sped up soul samples = eargasm. 9/10
> 
> Sub Focus - Could This Be Real



Nice soulful D&B. A little bit cheezy, but that's okay! 7/10



JoeTheStoner said:


> i love this song, madlib/mf doom go great together like peanut butter and jelly. *8/10*
> 
> this track uses the same sample =)
> Zero T - Why Would You



Wicked sick!!!!! This tune is unbelievable, I can't imagine how good it would sound love on some good MDMA.  10/10 Oh my god, I really need to stop procrastinating and start studying ahhhhhh!!

EDIT: That song is so damn good. I can't believe it! I wish I was in Europe right now, dancing to this tune with my hommies!!!!

Now for a great classic:

Fatboy Slim - Sunset (Bird of Prey)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Now for a great classic:
> 
> Fatboy Slim - Sunset (Bird of Prey)



Wow! - it's been many years since I last heard that, and I'd totally forgotten how good it is! - those deep synths absolutely blow my mind!!! - the gentle breakbeats are great too, as is the clever use of the Jim Morrison vocal samples. This may just be the best track Fatboy Slim ever made! 9/10.


I still think that a lot of Fatboy Slim's output is cheesy as hell, but here's one of his other tracks that I do really like:



Fatboy Slim - Santa Cruz


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> I still think that a lot of Fatboy Slim's output is cheesy as hell, but here's one of his other tracks that I do really like:
> 
> Fatboy Slim - Santa Cruz


hehe i like some fatboy slim especially _better living through chemistry_. i recall listening to that album when i had my first job. santa cruz is also one of  my favs, always puts me in high spirits especially the 2nd half. wicked tune *8.5/10*

Omar S - Plesetsk Cosmodrome


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> hehe i like some fatboy slim especially _better living through chemistry_. i recall listening to that album when i had my first job. santa cruz is also one of  my favs, always puts me in high spirits especially the 2nd half. wicked tune *8.5/10*
> 
> Omar S - Plesetsk Cosmodrome



Cool, nice laid-back techno. 6.5/10

Another turn-of-the-millennium house track: 

Modjo - Lady (Hear Me Tonight)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I used to like this track a lot. It was played out for a bit but hearing it again brings good memories. Such a discoey house track, bring on the funk! 7/10

I used to love this next track, when I first discovered the awesomeness of latin house.

Afro Medusa - Pasilda (Knee deep club mix)


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ gotta love latin beats, but not enough variation for me 6/10

Clint Mansell- Pi R Squared


----------



## MDMAhead

straycatphizzle said:


> Clint Mansell- Pi R Squared



Wow that was EVIL - sounded like Drexciya making drum n bass. Excellent stuff! 8/10.


That gives me a convenient excuse to post another evil dnb track. You'll never guess who's responsible for the remix (for the answer, check here). Please resist the temptation to forward the track - when the bassline finally drops after 6 minutes, it's well worth the wait:


Rob & Goldie - The Shadow (Process mix)


----------



## KevinKostner

5/10

to me that was hardly music, let alone "dance" music as all it was some random clips of people talking about wierd shit and strange echoing noises. ok becomes music around 4 min. mark.  oh why does an 8 minute track take 4 minutes to build up to anything resembling music. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X27i3wyAwH4

King Africa-Salta....pioneer in latin house movement


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

KK, you've done it!  That track warrants a rating above 5.  In fact, I liked it alot.  It was hard without being annoying and I really liked the fuzzy bassline.  There were some elements I wasn't crazy about like that Lyn Collins overused "Whoo-Yeah" vocal break but overall it was good.
6/10
Technikal-"Hard House Slut"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Technikal-"Hard House Slut"



3/10

If this was 2001 and I was on ecstasy I would probably rate this a 7.... its super repetitive generic progressive hard house with shitty vocal samples. This is something you would hear in the clubs KK goes to! Maybe a little less cheesy though 

 Laidback Luke & Lee Mortimer - Blau (Original)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> 3/10
> 
> If this was 2001 and I was on ecstasy I would probably rate this a 7.... its super repetitive generic progressive hard house with shitty vocal samples. This is something you would hear in the clubs KK goes to! Maybe a little less cheesy though
> 
> Laidback Luke & Lee Mortimer - Blau (Original)



Decent! Is this like Fidget house? Could have used a better hook and more structure though 5/10

Now for some old school dub:

Scientist - Ten Dangerous Matches 8


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Now for some old school dub:
> 
> Scientist - Ten Dangerous Matches 8



To be honest, I dislike pretty much all reggae. I tend to like music that has some balls - y'know - a bit of passion, but reggae is the total opposite of that - it all just has that annoying wishy washy rhythm.

This Scientist track is ok I suppose - it had some nice real instrumentation. 5/10.



Here's some seriously fucked-up dubstep:


Zomby - Diamonds & Pearls


----------



## SpiralOut

MDMAhead said:


> To be honest, I dislike pretty much all reggae. I tend to like music that has some balls - y'know - a bit of passion, but reggae is the total opposite of that - it all just has that annoying wishy washy rhythm.
> 
> This Scientist track is ok I suppose - it had some nice real instrumentation. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some seriously fucked-up dubstep:
> 
> 
> Zomby - Diamonds & Pearls



That's definitely a unique sound.  Dubstep, but not quite dubstep.  

7/10

Here's a really spacey, bit trance-ish track that I absolutely love.  Listening to this while tripping just puts me in an amazing place.  Oh, and the video that accompanies it is pretty awesome too! :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uui7QhKcIE

EDIT:  And I suck at the internets so I have no clue how to link the actual name of the band/song in my link.  Sorry.


----------



## roughscale

OTT and Simon Posford collaborating is never a bad thing. 

Nice track, but not one of their best, this gets a 6/10 from me.

Here's a nice trippy psy-chill track from OTT - one of my favourites

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POtCBifL_mE


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

ChemicalSmiles said:


> 3/10
> 
> If this was 2001 and I was on ecstasy I would probably rate this a 7.... its super repetitive generic progressive hard house with shitty vocal samples. This is something you would hear in the clubs KK goes to!


Zero Gravity/Nitro all the way! Lol!



> Here's a nice trippy psy-chill track from OTT - one of my favourites
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POtCBifL_mE


I was loving it until 1:36 when the femal vocal dropped.  It was bad even with effects.  I also didn't care for the guitar/sitar phrases around the middle.  I loved the chopped and effected male vocal though.
6/10
Uncle 22 + Navigator-"Choose One (Pt 1)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Uncle 22 + Navigator-"Choose One (Pt 1)



wickedness, i cant count how many times i've heard that "6 million ways to die" sample used. classic break, classic vocal sample, and wicked rolling bass. solid all around. *8/10 *

Hyetal - Pixel Rainbow Sequence


----------



## straycatphizzle

^ as much as i loved the melody and dub-beat, it could've used some polishing and variation 7/10

Bucketheads- The Bomb


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Bucketheads- The Bomb


From the vocal to the bassline to the horns, this song is everything funky house music should be.  I've loved it since the first time I heard it. 10/10

The Hood Internet-"Two Weeks of Hip Hop (Dead Prez vs. Grizzly Bear)"


----------



## SpiralOut

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> From the vocal to the bassline to the horns, this song is everything funky house music should be.  I've loved it since the first time I heard it. 10/10
> 
> The Hood Internet-"Two Weeks of Hip Hop (Dead Prez vs. Grizzly Bear)"



I'm not a huge hip-hop fan, but I liked this.  Vocals actually meant something, which is nice to see.

7/10

Here's something I stumbled across yesterday.  Check out Aidy's Girlfriend is a Computer and Out of Touch as well if you like it.

Darkstar - Lilyliver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ilb3N00qw8


----------



## MDMAhead

SpiralOut said:


> Here's something I stumbled across yesterday.  Check out Aidy's Girlfriend is a Computer and Out of Touch as well if you like it.
> 
> Darkstar - Lilyliver
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ilb3N00qw8



Didn't really do anything for me. It was basically an RnB song (and I generally hate RnB) with an added synth bassline, and to be honest the bass sound was annoying, and the melodies weren't very good. 4/10.



Anyone for some acid techno?

D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Shudder & Twitch


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Shudder & Twitch



6.5/10

Nice bassline, reminds me of the days when I first started partying....

French Fries - Predator (Beatacue Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

ChemicalSmiles said:


> French Fries - Predator (Beatacue Remix)



That was a real thumping tech-house track! I like!!! 7/10.



Mystica - Bliss (Mystica mix)


----------



## Romie1092

MDMAhead said:


> That was a real thumping tech-house track! I like!!! 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Mystica - Bliss (Mystica mix)



Sweeet song although I dont like the vocals in it, kinda ruins it for me still give it a 8/10

This song sends shivers down my spine, love it

Arnej - They Need Us


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Romie1092 said:


> Sweeet song although I dont like the vocals in it, kinda ruins it for me still give it a 8/10
> 
> This song sends shivers down my spine, love it
> 
> Arnej - They Need Us



Decent uplifting trance, sounds a little generic to me though. 5.5/10

You'll recognize this if you played GTA2 back in the day. This was back when they didn't suck and would invite moving shadow to provide the Drum & Bass tracks on the radios.

E-Z Rollers - Short Change


----------



## Bomboclat

Liberty City had a bangin' soundtrack, what are you talkin' about?!
A very nice lounge-esque track. 7/10

SIS - Orgsa


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> SIS - Orgsa



Interesting vocal samples, but the instrumentals are pretty bland.  It kinda starts dragging after a bit.  I'd probably appreciate it more on a bigger system.  4/10.

James Brown - It's A Man's Man's Man's World (Regrooved by Parker)


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow, I really enjoyed that! 8/10
I could see Mala dropping a track like that. Very very nice mate.


Mr. Miyagi - We Gonna Give You The Lesson

Time for some tribal/fidget house!


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Mr. Miyagi - We Gonna Give You The Lesson


9/10
I really like that song. Tribal house is my favorite kind of house...

Foul Play - Finest Illusion (Illegal Mix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

marsmellow said:


> Foul Play - Finest Illusion (Illegal Mix)



7.5/10

I love the drums and the song has a really dope breakdown... synths sound old skool :D

Tomb Crew- Bigger than Hip Hop


----------



## Bomboclat

Good remix of that song. Souned like something I would hear in a Diplo set.
I could see a rye rye song mixing into that, then that mixing into the original. 
7/10

Tipper - RikkiTikkiTavi


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Tipper - RikkiTikkiTavi



It started off promisingly, with a funky tribal rhythm and some huge bass. But it never really progressed at all. There's no way I could dance to this in a club, and for home listening...............I need more melodies!!! 4/10.


Well, I'm so excited about Vince Watson coming to Manchester, I think it's only right that I post one of his tracks:


Vince Watson - Everything Changes


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Nice track!  Deep and melodic .  What would you classify that as?  Prog house?  I give it a 6/10.  

Unfortunately my knowledge of similar music is very limited (If its not already clear, I'm more of a funky disco house/nu skool breaks/speed garage/dnb kind of guy).  

For some reason that track reminded me of this one, although they are completely different.  I'm not much of a sasha fan, but enjoyed this track and I was sad when my copy of this vinyl got scratched (back when i first started collecting records, i was into this kind of stuff)

Sasha & Emerson - Scorchio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBmIs55j63s

(i'm not expecting this to get a high rating, just threw it out there)


----------



## MDMAhead

yucatanboy2 said:


> ^ Nice track!  Deep and melodic .  What would you classify that as?  Prog house?  I give it a 6/10.



I would definitely class it as 'Deep techno' (one of my favourite subgenres!!!). I like a lot of prog house too, but prog house tends to have a more druggy, hypnotic groove. Deep techno is also generally more percussive than prog house - the cymbals in that Vince Watson track are often found in techno tracks (but not in house tracks). The huge reverb on the handclap sound is also far more typical of techno than of house imo.






yucatanboy2 said:


> For some reason that track reminded me of this one, although they are completely different.  I'm not much of a sasha fan, but enjoyed this track and I was sad when my copy of this vinyl got scratched (back when i first started collecting records, i was into this kind of stuff)
> 
> Sasha & Emerson - Scorchio
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBmIs55j63s
> 
> (i'm not expecting this to get a high rating, just threw it out there)



Well it's certainly gonna get a high rating from me!!! I actually bought this on CD when it was released (and still have it in my rack now!). I think it was actually the first track that Darren Emerson released after he left Underworld (infact, it's arguably the only good track he's made since he left Underworld  ).

- I just don't see how it's possible to not like this track - it's got such a happy, summery, feel-good vibe to it. I can imagine it being played at a beach party in Ibiza. I can see how the Vince Watson track reminded you of Scorchio - they're both deep and melodic, and seeing as 'deep' and 'melodic' are 2 of my most favouritist things in the world, 'Scorchio' gets a 9/10 from me 


Here's something else that's deep and melodic:


Underground Resistance - Inspiration


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Underground Resistance - Inspiration


The only thing I liked about that was the arpeggiated synths. The other elements sounded almost out of tune with themselves.  For example, the intro bassline didn't sound like it sit well with the synth lead.  I also wasn't crazy about the synth lead itself.  The melody was tolerable but the chosen patch did not please my ears. 3/10

Bagpipe Whiskey-"Men Bason"


----------



## juniortha3rd

^^^4/10 sounded like dj shadow but not quite...... the video graphics were good tho




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgHlEdNgwUw

haha


----------



## MDMAhead

juniortha3rd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgHlEdNgwUw
> 
> haha



Wow, what genre would you call that? - hiphop? electro? industrial? It was a pretty fucked up, aggressive piece of music, which clearly sampled heavily from some war film (although don't ask me what the film is, as I'm not a film buff at all). I could actually imagine Diplo dropping this in one of his sets - it's not too dissimilar to some of the hiphop he plays. It's certainly an interesting track, and I did like it, although I'm glad it was only 4 minutes long, as I'm not sure I could take much more of those screams!!! 6/10.



DMX Krew - DMX Bass (instrumental mix)


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

DMX Krew - DMX Bass (instrumental mix)[/QUOTE]

very good, iv heard it mixed by liam howlett in his breezeblock mix, nice drop. 6/10

------------------------------------------------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oooE5-1gi94


----------



## MDMAhead

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> DMX Krew - DMX Bass (instrumental mix)
> 
> very good, iv heard it mixed by liam howlett in his breezeblock mix, nice drop. 6/10
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oooE5-1gi94



I just looked up Liam Howlett's Breezeblock mix, but couldn't find that DMX Krew track in it. Are you sure you're not thinking of something else?

Your track was absolutely fuckin' sick anyway!!! - a really original take on drum n bass. The rhythms were phenomenal, and the rap was cool as fuck - I'm not normally a fan of raps in dnb, but this one was understated - reminded me of the rappers in Massive Attack (3D and Daddy G). The track made me imagine being in some dingy basement club in London, with the smell of weed in the air   8/10.



The Logic Box - Liquid


----------



## Bomboclat

9/10
I think that's one of the best tracks you've ever posted MDMAhead. Amazing!

Junior Boys - No Kinda Man (Jona Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Junior Boys - No Kinda Man (Jona Remix)


6/10
It's not really my kind of music, but I can see how someone else might like it. It's pretty catchy.

Da Juice - C'mon C'mon


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Da Juice - C'mon C'mon


oh man this grabbed me from the start. i love old skool tracks like this. this is exactly the kind of sound that zomby has been recreating like on the where u were in 92' album he made which i love btw. i gotta track  this mp3 down or rip it from youtube. i just picture a dark smoke filled warehouse party goin off to this tune. has all the elements i love about old skool, classic break, simple bass, and female vocal samples. *8.5/10*

Distance - Fallen Vex'd Remix


----------



## tekkeN

Distance - Fallen Vex'd Remix

not really my thing but very well done, the vocal goes really well with the drums, think I would appreciate the bass more if I had my speakers in! dark and edgy 7/10

 uber happy synth zone 

*Mrs Jynx - Got It 2*


----------



## Pans-Advocate

tekkeN said:


> *Mrs Jynx - Got It 2*



This song is cute!  Very pleasant to listen to.  The tempo is only marginally danceable but the synths really are quite happy, as advertised, and it just feels like a friendly listening experience. 6.5/10.

Welder - Purple and Orange (Audiovoid remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Pans-Advocate said:


> This song is cute!  Very pleasant to listen to.  The tempo is only marginally danceable but the synths really are quite happy, as advertised, and it just feels like a friendly listening experience. 6.5/10.
> 
> Welder - Purple and Orange (Audiovoid remix)



Cool, I like the laid-back glitchy feel of the song. Although, it could have done with a better hook. 7/10

MJ Cole - Sincere (Nero Remix)


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

levictus said:


> MJ Cole - Sincere (Nero Remix)



sick track, iv been wanting it on record for a while, another great nero remix, bangin!  7.5/10

how about 30hz-innocent (far too loud remix)...?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUfcDycFgpM


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

9/10


Something I would never expect to hear.... surprised me like crazy!!!  And @ 1.30 the bass and synth that drops is insane..... love it......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxWXY-ygieM

I know thats sort of the wrong format, but im trashed....

edit:: _Bassnectar; Kingston Town (Remix)_

-CS


----------



## Bomboclat

One of Bassnectar's best remixes. That 30hz track is great, I consider it to be part of my Summer 09 soundtrack. I remember cruisin' to the beach listen' to it.

10/10

Julie Hox & Didark - Sonus populi (Umeks vision mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Julie Hox & Didark - Sonus populi (Umeks vision mix)



Percussive minimal isn't generally my thing, but at least this was tougher than your average bleepy bloopy minimal track - the beats really thumped, and I reckon it would be pretty good to dance to in a club. 6/10.


Here's my favourite Umek track:


Umek - Gatex


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Umek - Gatex


8/10
But I've heard it so much that it sounds like a five to me right now...

Technasia - Cyclone


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

marsmellow said:


> 8/10
> But I've heard it so much that it sounds like a five to me right now...
> 
> Technasia - Cyclone



7/10

Brings me back to when I started partying in 2000. Funky build up, techy sounds are dope nice drop and then it gets brought back up again. not my favorite but definitely good track.

I was apprehensive to post this one, didnt want to look like another EMD poster and post somewhat of a generic club banger... but for about 1 minute this gets my head bobbing, maybe it will for you too.
Chris Kaeser - Who's In The House (Chuckie Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Chris Kaeser - Who's In The House (Chuckie Remix)


i prefer the original, tho im not big on electro house the remix was pretty good. hearing elements of the original in the remix make me want to listen to the og hehe. *7/10*

FaltyDL - All In The Place


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> FaltyDL - All In The Place


That's some wicked bass.  The other sounds were really strange; not in a psy way but in kind of an eerie way.  It's quite a manic track.  I felt like it was dark but didn't mean to be.  I don't like it much but it's not painful to listen to.
4/10 
Saul Williams-"The Pledge (Coldcut Remix)"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Saul Williams-"The Pledge (Coldcut Remix)"



Cool vocals, unique song... digging the buildup, and scratching.... Like what is being said in the samples as well.... Experimental funky stuff

6.5/10


Wolfgang Gartner - YIN


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Another good track by joey. Has a bit of a minimal feel to it, which I enjoyed. 8/10

here's one of my favorites of his

Wofgang Gartner - Flashback


----------



## Pans-Advocate

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Wolfgang Gartner - YIN



Fuckin' banger.  I love me my psydub and downtempo and dubstep and all that slow, syncopated, trippy music and that kind of thing ... but when I'm candyflipping at a warehouse party at 3 AM with a thousand other people, this is the kind of shit that I want coming over the system.  Booty-shakin' goodness through and through.  10/10.

Edit to review the post that beat me to it ...



> Wofgang Gartner - Flashback



I've definitely danced at many a party to this song ... in fact it's so recognizable that I almost find it a little played out.  I think it's because a friend of mine who DJs drops it at most of his sets.  It's a really good track, but I can't quite get into it to the same extent that I used to.  7.5/10.

Let's take this in the opposite direction ...
Ohrwert - Control


----------



## straycatphizzle

A little too repetitive for me. Don't get me wrong if it is good minimalist with a really nice melody that I don't mind hearing over and over again, then I have no problem with it. But this felt like it needed another layer or two. 5/10

Alter}ing- Infinitely Gentle Blows ( Scott Hardkiss Aural Hallucination Remix)


----------



## LuGoJ

straycatphizzle said:


> A little too repetitive for me. Don't get me wrong if it is good minimalist with a really nice melody that I don't mind hearing over and over again, then I have no problem with it. But this felt like it needed another layer or two. 5/10
> 
> Alter}ing- Infinitely Gentle Blows ( Scott Hardkiss Aural Hallucination Remix)



removed due to copyright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1hKKhw6sY

A good manic track, nice way to close the evening.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1hKKhw6sY


You need to pop in here more often if you're going to post tracks like that.  It sucked me in from the initial breakbeat.  The bass tones are wicked and I love how they drive the song. The stop/start parts keep me waiting to see what happens next.  I normally dislike synth chord stabs but even they sounded great.
9/10
LOA-"I Must..."


----------



## toa$t

that wasn't bad. I HATED the vocal sample though. I realize it's supposed to be funny or whatever, but it was just bad. 6/10

Victor Ruiz - Take a Nap (Victor's Torn rmx)


----------



## love2party

^^That song is alright. 4/10  I didn't really like but it's not bad.
Necro-I need drugs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGMRzU3T9k


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGMRzU3T9k


I don't care for Necro.  Uncle Howie's addiction breaks my heart.  Necro exploiting it is appalling.
0/10
Musical Youth-"Pass The Dutchie (Rush Remix)"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Musical Youth-"Pass The Dutchie (Rush Remix)"


7/10
What kind of music is this? Dubstep? It's pretty good. The lyrics go good with the song...

Hi-Shock - Suburbia (Downtown Mix)


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Sorry, that was too monotonous. not deep enough for me.  It felt like a build that was turned into an entire song, it kept building towards something that never happened.  Nothing good ever dropped.  At about 5:20 it kinda finally starts to kick something in there, but not much.  I also liked that little tweak at 7:20, and was ok for about 30 sec after that... but still, it took forever to get there.   Maybe it would sound better live on a good soundsystem or something.  I dunno.  3/10. 

I was looking for some songs on youtube i wanted to put in here, but they weren't there, so I had to settle for on of my recent vinyl purchases:

Fast Eddie - Yo yo get funky (Deekline and Tim Healey 09 mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY38wo3TgGU

Heard this for the first time at burningman this year on the night of the burn at opulent temple (Dj was cosmic selector i think)


----------



## beta1

^
Sweet video, 8/10

Mstrkrft - Bounce

actually neon knights/bounce, but really i just picked this because the hipster scene in the video is so epic :D


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

beta1 said:


> ^
> Sweet video, 8/10
> 
> Mstrkrft - Bounce
> 
> actually neon knights/bounce, but really i just picked this because the hipster scene in the video is so epic :D



Love mstrkrft [went to see them back in October] 9.5 / 10

Aint Going Nowhere (dirty dubstep) | OSC | ANGRY GOOSE


----------



## JoshE

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Aint Going Nowhere (dirty dubstep) | OSC | ANGRY GOOSE



Dirrttyyy  Just the way i like it  7.5/10

*Nero - This Way*


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Dirrttyyy  Just the way i like it  7.5/10
> 
> *Nero - This Way*



Awesome track! I love Nero! They make both really good dubstep and Drum & Bass!

Now for some G-funk infused, old skul, West coast hip-hop.

Ahmad - Back In the Day


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Ahmad - Back In the Day


My wife and I end up singing this hook to each other in response to some event in our lives at least once a week.  
8/10
Sanova Fran-"Vibin Out"


----------



## Pans-Advocate

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Sanova Fran-"Vibin Out"



This is that funky business.  I love it.  It's perfectly upbeat, the sax and piano are groovy as shit, and the vocals are basically the perfect prototype for MCing a party.  "If you got love like I got love let me hear you say (hiiiiip hoppppp)" would get me out of my seat at literally any event where the DJ dropped this track.  9/10.

Nina Simone and Felix da Housecat - Sinnerman


----------



## MDMAhead

Pans-Advocate said:


> Nina Simone and Felix da Housecat - Sinnerman



I'm not much of a Felix fan - I saw him DJ in Melbourne about 18 months ago, and he was incredibly cheesy, and I think the same about a lot of his productions. But that was a really high-quality house track! 7/10.


The vocal in that Felix track reminded me of this next track:


Layo & Bushwacka - Deep South


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> Layo & Bushwacka - Deep South



7/10

It is really laidback and chill, I normally dont get into the chill music all that much but if it was near the end of a party or afterhours, I could definitely see myself smoking a joint and dancing to this. Really cool instrumentals, like the drums!!! 

Stakka and Skynet - Clockwork (Stakka Remix)

I'm sure all the dnb and jungle heads remember the original.... this ones not too much different....


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Stakka and Skynet - Clockwork (Stakka Remix)


i refer to those as "soul suckers" its like u could have a religious experience listening to that track. *8.5/10*

Mr.Lexx-Watch Me Transform Ya


----------

